# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Ermeniler'den Özür Dileyecekler

## bozok

*Ermeniler'den üzür Dileyecekler*



*Sözde Aydınlar, Ermeni tehciriyle ilgili 'özür diliyorum' kampanyası başlatıyor...*

Aralarında öğretim üyesi ve gazetecilerin bulunduğu bir grup sözde aydın 1915’teki Ermeni tehciriyle ilgili imza kampanyası başlatıyor. Yılbaşında internette başlayacak olan kampanyanın adı *“üzür Diliyorum”* 

Ermenilerin* ’Medz Yeğen’* yani *’Büyük Felaket’* diye tanımladıkları *1915 Ermeni tehciri*nde yaşananlar imza kampanyasıyla yeniden gündeme taşınıyor. Prof. Ahmet İnsel, Prof. Baskın Oran, Dr. Cengiz Aktar ve Gazeteci-Yazar Ali Bayramoğlu’nun öncülüğünde yılbaşında internette başlatılacak imza kampanyasının adı “üzür diliyorum.” 

Kampanya metninde “1915’te Osmanlı Ermenileri’nin maruz kaldığı Büyük Felaket’e duyarsız kalınmasını, bunun inkar edilmesini vicdanım kabul etmiyor. Bu adaletsizliği reddediyor, kendi payıma Ermeni kardeşlerimin duygu ve acılarını paylaşıyor, onlardan özür diliyorum” yazıyor. Uzun tartışmalardan sonra mutabık kalınan kampanya için alışılagelmiş kampanyalar-dan farklı bir yol izlenecek. Hedef, internette bir yıl boyunca mümkün olduğunca fazla katılım sağlamak. Galatasaray üniversitesi’nden Prof. İnsel, kampanyayı tarihi sorumluluk karşısında bireysel bir tavır olarak tanımlıyor. Prof. İnsel “Resmi politikadan bağımsız olarak biz yurttaşların Türkiye tarihi ile ilgili görüşlerini beyan hakkı var. Kampanyayı bir politika malzemesine dönüştürmemek gekir” dedi. Bahçeşehir üniversitesi İktisadi ve İdari Bilimler Fakültesi öğretim üyesi *Dr. Cengiz Aktar* da kampanya ile ilgili olarak VATAN’a konuştu. 

*Kampanya nasıl ortaya çıktı?* 

Bireyi, bireyin hissiyatını öne çıkaran bir kampanyanın vaktinin gelmiş hatta geçmiş olduğu kanaatinden yola çıktık. Muhtemelen yılbaşında çok geniş bir kampanya haline getirmeyi hedefliyoruz. 

*Kampanyanın amacı nedir?* 

Ermenilerin başına gelenler Türkiye’de çok az bilinen, unutturulmuş, tahrik edilmiş olgular. Türk-ler bu meseleleri daha çok büyüklerinden, dedelerinden duydu. Ama konu hiçbir zaman objektif bir tarih anlatımı haline dönüşemedi. Bu yüzden pek çok insan Türkiye’de bugün bütün iyi niyetiyle Ermeniler’in başına bir şey gelmediğini zanneder. Bunun çok tali, ikincil hatta karşılıklı katliamlar şeklinde cereyan eden ve 1. Dünya Savaşı koşullarıyla açıklanan bir nevi* ’vaka-i adiye’* olduğu kanaati resmi tarih tarafından yıllardır söylene gelmiştir. Fakat gerçekler malesef çok farklı. Belki bir tane gerçek var, o da şu son tahlilde Ermeniler artık Anadolu’da yok ama diğer unsurlar Türkler ve Kürtler hala burada. Bu kampanyanın öznesi bireyler. Bireyin vicdanından gelen bir ses bu. üzür dileyen diler dilemeyen dilemez. 

*Niçin özür dileniyor?* 

Bu kadar zaman boyunca, neredeyse 100 sene olacak bu konudan bahsedememiş, açıkça konuşamamış olmaktan dolayı özür dileniyor. 

*Fransa’dan bir ilk: Ermeni tasarısı senatoya getirilmiyor* 

Fransa’da hükümet, 1915 olayları ile ilgili Ermeni iddialarının reddedilmesinin suç sayılmasını öngören yasa teklifinin Senato’nun gündemine alınmasına ilk defa açıkça karşı çıktı. Meclis’te *Sosyalist Parti Milletvekili* *Rene Rouquet*’nin sözlü soru önergesini yanıtlayan yerel yönetimlerden sorumlu *Bakan Alain Marleix*, hükümetinin 2006 yılında Meclis’te kabul edilen yasa teklifini Senato’nun gündemine almak istemediğini söyledi. Fransız Bakan,* “parlamenterlerin tarihçilerin işine karışmamasını”* savundu ve teklifin kabulü halinde Türkiye’nin tepki göstereceğine dikkat çekti. 


04.12.2008 / İNTERNETAJANS

----------


## bozok

*Noel hediyesi mi?*
*Nobel hediyesi mi?*


Orhan Pamuk’un tarih bilgisi ışığında harekete geçen *“cesur ve dürüst Türk aydınları(!)”* diasporayı desteklemeye devam ediyor

Tebrikler, kim bilir* “yurt dışından”* ne güzel yılbaşı hediyeleri, teşekkürler gelir hepsine. Kolay iş değil, bugüne kadar aynı desteği verenleri, Ermeni diasporası* “cesur ve dürüst Türk aydınları da bizim tezimizi doğruluyor”* diyerek az alkışlamamış, az onore etmemiştir.

Açılacak kampanya için yine *“Orhan Pamuk’un tarih bilgisiyle (!) bir açıklama”* yapılmış. Tarihçi olmayan ama sanki hem tarihi, hem de yerli ve yabancı arşivleri hatmetmiş kadar kesin ve emin şekilde açıklamalar yapan gruplar Türkiye’ye büyük zarar verecektir. İmza atacak herkesin bu sorumluluğu bilerek katılması gerekir. Tabii birer Taner Akçam, Halil Berktay, Orhan Pamuk değillerse...

Türk Tarih Kurumu Ermeni tarihçileri* “masaya oturup belgeleri birlikte incelemeye”* davet etti, bir tarihçi gelemedi. 

Ermeni iddiasını kabul anlamına gelen kampanyayı başlatanlar, 1914 Mayıs’ından 1915 Mayıs’ına kadar Ermeni çetelerinin 1 yıl içinde 122 bin Türk-Müslüman’ı katletmesinin, tehcir öncesi ve sonrasında 550 bin’e yakın insanı öldürmelerinin özrünü Ermenistan’dan isteyecekler mi? Ermeni ve Ruslar’ın 1914’te, 1 milyonun üstünde Türk ve Müslüman’ı Kafkasya’dan Anadolu’ya sürgün etmelerinin, 300-400 bin kişinin Ermeni çeteleri tarafından öldürülmesinin, bir kısmının açlıktan ölmesinin özrünü isteyecek ve alabilecekler mi? Yoksa bu yaptıkları da* “hiç tartışılmadı”* demelerine rağmen, Bilgi üniversitesi’nde yaptıkları ve *“karşı görüşten kimseyi dinleyici olarak bile almadıkları”* konferans gibi bir şey mi?



* Ruhat Mengi / Vatan / 06.12.2008

----------


## bozok

*üzür dilemek mi?* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/12/2008* 




Türk milletinin ve tarihinin aleyhine faaliyet göstermek için örgütlenmiş *entelektüel bir ekip* var. Bu ekibe dahil zatların eylem ve tavırlarının kendilerine özgü tercihlerin sonucu olmadığı bilinmektedir. Bunlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, Türk Tarihi ve Türk milleti aleyhine akla gelen her olayı saptırarak kullanmayı bir yerlerden aldıkları görevlerin gereği olarak yerine getirdikleri açıktır. Bu çerçevede kendilerine tahsis edilen yerli ve yabancı sınırsız imkanların bir kısmını kitleleri küresel projeler doğrultusunda yönlendirmekte kullanırlar. Sureti haktan görünerek gerçekleri özgürce ifade ettikleri duygusunu yaratmaya çalışırlar. Hemen hepsinin zihninin şekillenmesinde Amerikan ya da AB’deki güç merkezlerinin etkisi vardır. Diasporayla nasıl bir dirsek teması içinde olduklarını ise zaman zaman kendileri itiraf etmektedirler. Tarihçi olmadıkları halde tarihi yargılarlar. Ulusal ve uluslar arası belge ve arşivlerden habersiz oldukları halde bilgi sahibi gibi davranırlar. Kendilerini Türk milletinden hissetmedikleri halde Türk milleti adına* “özür dileme”* kampanyaları başlatırlar. Duygusal ve subjektif oldukları halde tarafsız görünürler.




*Yıkım ekibi!*
Türkiye aleyhine faaliyet gösteren bu yıkım ekibi internette yaygın bir* “özür dileme”* kampanyası başlatıyormuş. Bazı gazeteci ve yazar kılıklı adamların önderliğinde başlatılması düşünülen bu kampanya* “Ermenilerden”* 1915 olayları, *Rumlardan* *6/7 eylül olayları* *ve mübadele dolayısıyla* özür dilemek gereğini uzun zamandır savunuyorlardı. Yılbaşından itibaren de bunu geniş kitleler için yaygınlaştırmaya çalışacakları anlaşılmaktadır. 

Elbette *kimin kimden “özür” dileyeceğine* kendisi karar verir. Ancak Ermeni’den ya da Rum’dan “özür dileme” kampanyası düzenleyen bu kesimin* “özrü”* kimin adına yaptıklarının anlaşılması için hangi odakların adamı olduklarının da bilinmesi gerekir. Bu nedenle sözü edilen grubun kamuoyuna, dedelerinin 1915’li yıllarda hangi tarafın mensubu olduğunu dürüstçe açıklama borçları vardır. 

Mavri Mira Cemiyeti, Pontus Rum Cemiyeti, Hınçak Komitesi, Makabi ve Alyans İsrailit Cemiyetleri, Kürt Teali Cemiyeti, Teal-i İslam Cemiyeti, İngiliz Muhipleri Cemiyeti, Hürriyet ve İtilaf Fırkası, Wilson Prensipleri Cemiyeti’dir 1915’lerde aleyhimize çalışanların mensup oldukları... *üzürcülerin dedelerinin yukarıdaki cemiyetlerden hangisine mensup olduklarını açıklamaları “özür dileme kampanyası” nın daha da anlamlı bir hal alması bakımından önemlidir.* 




*Aidiyetlerinizi açıklayınız!*
Bu düne takılıp dünde kalan grup, gerçekte* “tarihle yüzleşmek”* adı altında Türkiye’nin kuruluş iradesini yargılamaktadır. Bu zevatın gerçekte insanlığın çektiği acıyla zerre misali ilgileri olsa dünden önce bugün bütün insanlığın gözleri önünde yaşanan insanlık suçları ve travmalarıyla ilgili olmaları gerekirdi. ürneğin Amerika’nın işgal ettiği ülke olan Irak’ta bir milyondan fazla insanın öldürüldüğünden bahsediliyor. Bugün Azerbaycan’da büyük bir kısmı katliama uğrayarak yok edilmiş, kalan kısmı da yerinden yurdundan sürgün edilerek kaçkın duruma düşmüş yüz binlerce insan var. Yunanistan’ın Avrupa’nın göbeğinde Avrupa ülkesi olarak Batı Trakya Türkleri için bölgeyi dünyanın en büyük hapishanesine çevirdiği biliniyor. Buna rağmen bu zatların kendileri dün için, efendiler önünde eğilmeye, iğdiş edilmeye, diz çökmeye ve özür dilemeye karar vermiş olabilirler! Bu onların bileceği bir iştir. Ancak yapılan işin ahlaki olabilmesi için *özürcülerin acilen aidiyetlerini açıklamalarına* ihtiyaç vardır!

*Güncel acılara ve insanlık suçlarına yönelik olarak kıllarını dahi kıpırdatmayanların bundan yüz yıl öncesi olaylarına takılıp kalmaları manidardır.* Bu zevatın yüz yıl önce Türklerin Balkanlarda, Rusya’da, Adalarda, Kafkasya’da nasıl bir yok ve sürgün edilme projesi sonucu Anadolu’ya doğru yola çıktıklarını görmezlikten gelmesi ayrı bir handikaptır. Mesailerini varsa yoksa Rum, Ermeni, azınlık, bölücü, terörist ve çetecilerin çektiği sıkıntılar üzerine yoğunlaştıranlar *eğer ajan değillerse* yabancılaştırılmış yerlilerdir. 



...

----------


## bozok

*İftira etmeyin* 



*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 13/12/2008* 



Emperyalistlerin devlet kurdurma vaadiyle ayaklanan Hınçak ve Taşnak komitacıları: 

*1-* Ta* 1905’te* Osmanlı Padişahı *Sultan Abdülhamit’e suikast düzenleyip*, birçok masum insanı öldürmedi mi? 

*2-* 1914 Birinci Dünya Savaşı öncesinden başlayıp, 24 Mayıs 1915 tehcir olayına kadar; Kayseri, Zeytun, Van, Bitlis, Muş, Diyarbakır, Elazığ, Samsun, Erzurum, Sivas, Trabzon, Ankara, Adana, Urfa, İzmit, Adapazarı, Bursa, Musa Dağı, İzmir, İstanbul, Maraş, Antep, Halep ve pek çok yerde yüzbinlerce Müslüman’a, zulüm, işkence ve katliam yapmadı mi? Sadece Van’da nüfusun dörtte üçünü tüyler ürpertecek şekildeki öldürmedi mi? 

*3-* Bu vatanda bin yıldır kardeşçe ve Hak’ça yaşamalarını sağlayan Osmanlı Devleti’ne isyan edip ordularını arkadan vurmadı mı? 

*4-* 200 bin silahlı militan düşmanlarla bir olup, kendi devletine, vatanına ve milletine karşı tetik düşürmedi mi? 

*5-* Savaş sonrasında tehcirden dönerek, korunmasız, bitkin vaziyetteki pek çok masum Müslüman Türk’ü köyde-şehirde-her yerde, kitleler halinde ve hunharca katletmedi mi? 

*6-* Yakın zamanda, 1973-84 yıllarında ASALA teröristleri, 40’tan fazla suçsuz Türk diplomatını, Avrupa ve ABD’de güpegündüz şehit etmedi mi? 

*7-* Daha dün, 1992’de Karabağ Hocalı kentinde Azerbaycan Türklerinin gözlerini oyarak, organlarını keserek, kadın, çocuk, yaşlı demeden süngüleyerek vahşice öldürmedi mi? AGİK’in MİNSK grubu raporunda, *“Burada soykırıma benzer feci bir durum var”* demedi mi? Toprakları işgal edilen 1 milyon Türk halen, yurdundan uzakta zor şartlarda yaşama mücadelesi vermiyor mu? 

Facia anlatmakla bitmez. Hemen belirtelim ki, bu katliamların tek gerekçesi var, o da mağdurların Türk milletine mensup olmalarıdır. Bunun uluslararası hukuktaki adı soykırımdır.

şimdi bir çağrıda bulunalım. üağrımız, bu açık gerçekleri görmek istemeyen sizleredir.

Anlaşılıyor ki, siz 24 Nisan *“soykırım” iftirası* için önümüzdeki günlerde başlatılacak kampanyada görev almışsınız. Tamam da, biraz durup düşünün. 

Size soruyoruz; gerçekleri tersyüz edip, acı olaylara Ermeni ağzıyla, *“Ermenilerin maruz kaldığı ’Büyük Felaket” demeyi vicdanınız nasıl kabul ediyor?* Sadece olayların şu kronolojik seyrine bakıp, tarihte bir emsali daha olmayan bu katliam ve ihanetlerin gerçeği karşısında vicdanınız sızlamıyor mu? Türk kardeşlerinizin duygu ve acılarını paylaşmayı ne zaman düşüneceksiniz? 

Size insanlık vicdanı önünde tavsiye ediyoruz; Ermenistan, diyaspora ve emperyalistlerin resmi görüşlerini savunmaktan vazgeçin. Zira bu yolla sağlayacağınız şöhret ve makamlar, gündelik aldatmacadan ibaret kalacaktır. Tarihte kendi milletine iftira edenlerin, nasıl anıldığını ve çocuklarına nasıl bir miras bıraktığını bilmiyor musunuz? 

Gelin çocuklarınızın da bu vatanda yaşayacağını düşünerek, soykırım suçu kadar ağır böyle bir hatadan dönün. 

Sonra da Türk milletinden özür dileyin. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Be soysuz aydın!* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/12/2008* 



Adam kendine,* “Ben aydınım”* diyor. Sonra tutuyor, bir* “aydın”* olarak, 1915’te Osmanlı’nın savaş halinde olduğu Ruslarla işbirliği yapan, yani kendi devletini ve yüzlerce yıldır birlikte yaşadığı konu komşusunu arkadan vuran Ermenileri buralardan alıp, yine kendi toprakları içerisindeki başka bölgelere yerleştirmesine, *“soykırım”* adını veriyor.

Ve diyaspora ağzıyla:

*“- üzür dilerim!” diyor.*
*“- Sizi toptan yok etmek istedik!”* 
*“- Soykırım uyguladık!”* 
*“- Biz ne kötü bir milletiz!”* 

Ne diyelim.. Bizde bunlardan o kadar çok ki..

***

Birinci Cihan Harbi’nde Batı var gücüyle Osmanlı’ya çullandı. Bu toprağın Ali’leri, Osman’ları, Hasan-Hüseyin’leri Balkanlardan Yemen çöllerine kadar adını sanını duymadıkları uzak ülkelerde atların dışkılarından ayıkladıkları arpa tanelerini yiyerek topraklarını korumaya çalışırken İstanbul’daki Fener Patrikhanesi varlığını borçlu olduğu Osmanlı’yı içeriden çökertmek için elinden geleni ardına koymadı.


*İsyanlar çıkarttı..*

Silahlandırdığı Rum çeteleri kocaları ve evlatları vatan savunmasında olan sahipsiz Müslüman halkı süngüden geçirdiler. Patrikhane işgal güçlerini İzmir’de* “Zito Venizelos!”* naraları, Ankara’da üift Başlı Bizans bayrakları ile karşıladılar.

İşte bizim* “aydın”* lardan biri tuttu,* “Patrikhane’den özür dilememiz lazım”* diye kalem oynattı. 

O* “aydın”* da *“Ermenilerden özür dileyelim”* diyen aydınlar safında.
Biliyorsunuz, milletimin ve devletimin kendisine üniversite Rektörlüğünü layık gördüğü bir başka* “aydın”* da,* “Bu millet keşke Müslüman olmasaydı da, Hıristiyan olsaydı”* dememiş miydi..

Aklıma 1905 yılının 21 Temmuz, Cuma günü geldi. Cennet Mekan Sultan Abdülhamit Han Yıldız Camiinden çıkacağı sırada kendisini havaya uçurmak üzere yerleştirilmiş bir saatli bomba infilak ediverdi. Suikastçiler Ermeniydi. üstelik,* “Ermeni İhtilal Cemiyeti”* üyeleriydiler.

Birisi BakÃ»’lü, ikisi Rus Ermeni’si olan bu çetenin Sultan Hamid’i ortadan kaldırmak için koydukları bu bomba iki vatandaşımızın ölümüne ve tam 58 insanımızın da yaralanmalarına sebep olmuştu. Kelimenin tam anlamıyla.. Bir* “vahşetti”* yapılan. İşte o günün, bugünküne benzeyen* “aydın”* larından Tevfik Fikret, *“” Bir lahza-i teahur “* adını verdiği şiirinde, Sultan Abdülhamit’in Ermenilerin gerçekleştirdiği suikastten sağ olarak kurtulmasına üzülmüş ve teröristlere şu methiyeyi düzmüştü:

*“Ey şanlı avcı, damını(tuzağını) beyhude kurmadın,/ Attın, fakat yazık ki vuramadın!* 

*“Aydın” Tevfik Fikret’*in devletin ta kendisi olan padişahına suikast düzenlemiş Ermenileri alkışlaması ile mevcut “aydınların” “Ermenilerden özür dileriz, Patrikhane’den de özür dilemeliyiz!” demeleri arasında ne fark var..
üstelik bugünküler Tevfik Fikret kadar* “kültürlü”* bile değiller..

***

*O dönemden bir başka “aydın” daha..*

*Adı, Ahmet Refik..*

Bakınız “aydın” Ahmet Refik, Sultan Hamid’e suikast düzenleyen, 58 Müslüman’ı yaralayan ve 2’sini de katleden Rus ve BakÃ»lü,* “Ermeni İhtilal Cemiyeti”* mensubu teröristler için tarihe nasıl not düşüyor:

*“- Nihayet olay tamamiyle meydana çıkarıldı. Osmanlı Milletini Abdülhamid’in zulmünden kurtarmak için bu kahraman hareketin Ermeni vatandaşlar tarafından icra olunduğu anlaşıldı!”* 

*Be “soysuz aydın” !* Adamların ikisi Rus Ermeni’si... Senin ağzınla, *“Osmanlı milletinin Abdülhamid’ten çektiği zulümden”* Rusya’daki Ermeni’ye ne! Basiretin mi bağlandı? Hadi Abdülhamid’i sevmiyorsun. ülen 2 vatandaşınla yaralanan 58 soydaşından da mı utanmıyor; İstanbul’u kan gölüne çeviren teröristlere* “kahraman”* diyor, diyebiliyorsun..


...

----------


## bozok

*Ermenilerden özür: Türklere hainlik!* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/12/2008* 



üğretim üyesi ve gazetecilerden oluşan *“sözde” aydın, fakat “özde”, açıkça “vatan, millet haini, tarih kalpazanı” bir güruh*, 1915’teki Ermeni tehciriyle ilgili olarak yılbaşında internette *“Ermenilerden özür diliyorum” kampanyası*nı imzaya açacaklarmış! Bu *“kampanyanın”* öncüleri, her zamanki malÃ»mlar, Prof. Ahmet İnsel, Prof. Baskın Oran, Dr. Cengiz Aktar ve Gazeteci-Yazar Ali Bayramoğlu! Bir Halil Berktay, her nedense, eksik!* “Hınk deyiciler”* de çok. Mesela kendi dedesi Cemal Paşa, Ermeniler tarafından Tiflis’te şehit edilen Hasan Cemal, *“yıldızların ötesinden”* yazarken şimdi, ihanetine, içerideki* “Taraf”*ta devam eden, Kandil Dağı’nda PKK elebaşlarıyla geceleyen Yasemin üongar! Hepsi, içeride, dışarıda aynı kanalizasyonda buluşuyor! 

*“İşgal-mütareke”* dönemi, henüz açıkça daha başlamadı, ama *“Etniki Eterya-Taşnak yaranı komitecileri”, “Ali Kemaller”* faaliyette! 




*İddialar* 

Ermeni soykırımı hakkındaki, ısıtıp ısıtıp ortaya koydukları iddiaları artık cevaplayacak değilim! Bunu, yıllardır, Amerika’da, Avrupa’da, her platformda yaptım ve öyle yaptım ki, *“Asala”* Amerika’dayken beni öldürmek istedi! 

Bilal şimşir, rahmetli Kamuran Gürün, Yusuf Halaçoğlu, Doğu Perinçek yaptılar, yapıyorlar! Yabancı bilim adamları, Prof. Bernard Lewis, Prof. Stanford Shaw ve Prof. Justin McCarthy de bu iddiaları bilimsel olarak cehreden makaleler, eserler yazdılar. Ve yazdıkları için de başları belaya girdi. 

şimdi de, elimde Prof. Nazan Moroğlu’nun, *“Hukuki Açıdan Ermeni Soykırımı”* başlıklı mükemmel bır monografisi var! Keşke bu genişçe yayımlansa ve yabancı dillere çevrilse... Ama neye yarar, ihanet tayfası-Baskın Oran ve şürekası, kararlarını vermişler, gerçekler ve *“arşiv belgeleri”* onları ilgilendirmiyor. 

Bu sözde* “Türk”* aydınları ve Pamuk-şafak gibi yazarlar, Ermeni soykırımı konusuna neden bu kadar* “candan”* odaklanmışlardır! Bu kadar vatan ve tarihe ihanet bedelsiz, ödülsüz olmaz! *Bir hususa dikkati çekeyim:* ünceki maksatları Türk milletine* “soykırımından”* dolayı özür diletmekti. Biz, sistemli *“soykırımı” olmadı, zorunlu “tehcir” oldu* diyorduk... Fesat taifesi şimdi alanı büyüttü; *neredeyse Türk olduğumuz ve bu topraklara yerleştiğimiz için özür diletecekler!* 

*AKP Cumhurbaşkanı* Abdullah Gül, özür dilemenin resmi kapısını açtı: Erivan’a gitti... Bundan sonra da AB ve ABD önerileriyle, gene Erivan’a gider ve bu sefer oradaki *“Soykırımı abidesine”* çelenk koymaya ve defterine *“Bağışlayın bizi”* diye yazarsa hiç şaşmam! 

Hem tarihte olanlardan dolayı kim kimden özür dileyecek... Kim, kimin tarihini yargılayacak!* “Soykırımı olmadı”* diye kanunlar çıkarılan ülkeler söz konusu olunca! 

Hem, özür dilenecekse, Doğu’da Türkleri katleden Ermenilerden başka Rumlar, 1919 -1920’de Batı Anadolu’daki vahşetlerinden, 1820’de Mora’da, bir gecede 20 bin Türk’ü katlettiklerinden dolayı ve PKK, son 25 yılda binlerce vatandaşımızı öldürdüğü için Türklerden özür dileyecekler mi? Demek istediğim ASALA’nın öldürdüğü 50 diplomatımız konusunda kim özür dileyecek... Bizim sözde aydınlarımız neden hiç bu konulara değinmezler! *üünkü geliri yok!* 

Oran* “Yüzyılın son çeyreğinde, Ermenilerin Türkleri öldürdüğüne dair hiçbir örnek hatırlayamıyorum”* diyor. Ben, ona babamdan duyduğum birini hatırlatayım: Maraş’ta Fransız üniformalı Taşnak komitacılarının, Türk kadın ve çocuklarını bir camiye doldurup nasıl yaktıklarını... 

Bütün bunlar bir tarafa, benim asıl anlayamadığım, daha doğrusu anladığım, bu sözde aydınların nerden ve nasıl türedikleri ve* “nesepleri”!* “Oran”mı yoksa “Oral”mı soruyor; *“Osmanlı’nın alfabesini bile reddeden bu ülke, Osmanlı’nın bu en büyük günahına neden artık sahip çıkmasın?”.* Asıl soru bu millet sizin gibi millet ve vatan hainlerine ne yapacak ve beyinlerini yalanlarınızla doldurduğunuz gençlerimize ne olacak. Baskın Oran’a gelen mesajlardan anlaşılıyor ki, onlar da *“yumuşamışlar”!* Son sözüm: Hepiniz *“Hrant Dink’siniz, Ermenicisiniz”;* biz hepimiz *“Türk’üz”* ve de bu ülkenin sahipleriyiz; sizlerin *cehenneme kadar yolunuz var!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Bizim adımıza özür size mi düştü ulan?*


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/12/2008* 



Diaspora’nın askerleri boş durmuyor.

Kendilerine* ‘aydın’* sıfatını yakıştıran* ‘karanlık’* bir grup,* ‘tehcir’* hadisesi ile ilgili olarak,* ‘Türk milleti’ adına, Ermenilerden “üzür diliyorum”* adı altında bir imza kampanyası başlattı.

Bir yıl boyunca devam etmesi planlanan* ‘ihanet’ kampanyasının* metninde aynen şu ifade yer alıyor:

*- “1915’te Osmanlı Ermenileri’nin maruz kaldığı ‘Büyük Felaket’e duyarsız kalınmasını, bunun inkar edilmesini vicdanım kabul etmiyor. Bu adaletsizliği reddediyor, kendi payıma Ermeni kardeşlerimin duygu ve acılarını paylaşıyor, onlardan özür diliyorum.”* 

Kampanyanın öncülüğünü yapan malum isimlere lütfen bir kenara not eder misiniz?

Prof. Baskın Oran, Prof. Ahmet İnsel, Dr. Cengiz Aktar.
Ve Ali Bayramoğlu.

* * *

*Peki kim kimden özür dileyecek?*

Yıllarca gölgesinde yaşadıkları imparatorluğun savaşa girmesini fırsat bilip Rus ordusuna* ‘gönüllü asker’* olarak yazılan, bir gün önce ekmeğini yiyip, suyunu içtikleri komşularını bir gün sonra, erkek-kadın, yaşlı-çocuk demeden hunharca katleden, *‘hamile’* kadınların karınlarını deşen,* ‘bebekleri’* diri diri tandırlarda kızartanlar mı?

Yoksa, Doğu ve Güneydoğu’da gerçekleşen katliamların ardından, taşkınlıkları önlemek için *‘tedbir’ ve ‘koruma’ amaçlı ‘tehcir’ kararı* alanlar mı?

Arkalarına aldıkları Amerikan, İngiliz ve Fransız emperyalizminin desteğiyle Osmanlı hükümetine baskı yapıp Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal Bey, Urfa Mutasarrıfı Nusret Bey, Diyarbakır Valisi Reşit Bey hakkında idam kararı çıkarıp, Talat ve Cemal Paşa’yı arkadan kurşunlayanlar mı?

*‘ASALA’* adından bir *‘terör örgütü’* kurup, hiçbir suçu ve günahı olmayan Türk hariciyesine mensup diplomatları kalleşçe şehit edenler mi?

Yoksa, ‘öksüz’ ve ‘yetim’ kalan Ermeni çocuklarını himayelerine alıp, *‘devletin en itibarlı’* eğitim kurumlarına yerleştirenler mi?

Karabağ’da, Hocalı’da düzenledikleri baskınlar ile *‘binlerce’* insanın ölmesine, *‘bir milyondan fazla’ insanın ‘kaçkın’ kalmasına sebep olanlar* mı?

Yoksa, *‘açlık’* tehlikesi ile karşı karşıya kaldıklarında, kendilerine* ‘ilk yardım elini*’ uzatanlar mı?

‘Ev sahibini’ bastıran ‘hırsız’ misali, dünyanın dört bir yanında *‘para ile satın aldıkları’* işbirlikçiler vasıtasıyla ‘soykırımı tanıma’ kararı aldıranlar mı?
Yoksa,* “Gelin tarihçilerden oluşan bir komisyon kuralım, arşivleri açalım”* çağrısı yapanlar mı?

Türk devletinin* ‘sınırlarını’* tanımayıp, tarihte kalan bir meseleyi *‘kan davası’* haline getirenler mi?

Yoksa, *‘yeni bir sayfa’* açmak isteyenler mi?

* * *


Asıl gayeleri, geleceğin tarihine* “Türkler de soykırımı kabullenmişti”* şeklinde bir belge bırakmak olan* ‘kripto’* *artıklarının, gerçekte ‘Türklük’ ile herhangi bir bağları yok.*

Bırakın *“Türküm”* demeyi, *“Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene”* sözünden bile rahatsızlık duyuyorlar.

*‘Türk milletine’* yönelik hangi ihanet girişiminin üzerinden perdeyi kaldırsanız, arkasından hep onların isimlerinin çıktığını görürsünüz.

Ol hainler, yarın bir gün* ‘imza’* için kapınızı çaldığında, önce yakalarına yapışıp* ‘Türk milletinden’ derhal özür dilemelerini* sağlayın.

Sonra da o metni ağızlarına tıkayın ve deyin ki:

*Hiçbiriniz, kendinizi ‘Türk’ kabul etmiyorsunuz.*

*Peki, kim oluyorsunuz da ‘Türk milleti’ adına karar vermeye kalkışıyorsunuz?*

*‘Bizim’ adımıza ‘özür’ dilemek size mi düştü?*

*Size ne oluyor ulan?..*


...

----------


## bozok

*ERMENİLERDEN üZüR DİLEME KAMPANYASININ ARKASINDAN HANGİ AMERİKALI üIKTI?*
 



Akşam gazetesi yazarı* Oray Eğin* bugün köşesinde *“**Bu işin içinde bir koca var”* başlıklı bir yazı kaleme aldı.


Oray Eğin yazısında,* “Ermenilerden özür diliyorum” kampanyasını* değerlendirdi.

İşte Oray Eğin’in *“**Bu işin içinde bir koca var”* başlıklı yazısı:

*“Dış basının Türkiye’deki temsilcilerinden Amberin Zaman bir süre önce Ahmet Hakan’la girdiği polemikte kendisiyle ilgili şu açıklamayı yapmıştı: “Eşimin Amerikalı diplomat olması, Erivan’da görevli olması ne onları ilgilendiriyor ne de başkalarını. Sayın Hakan’ın özel hayatındaki kişiler, kendi yazılarını ne kadar etkiliyorsa eşim de beni ancak o kadar etkiliyordur -eğer böyle bir şey varsa.”*

Açıkçası Ahmet Hakan’ın özel hayatının bir önemi yok ama Zaman’ın kocasının* “sıradan”* biri olmadığı ortada. 

Bu yüzden de fazlasıyla* “ilgi çekici”* bir haber.

Birkaç ay öncesine gidelim...

*“Ermenilerden özür diliyorum”* kampanyasının olacağı, Türk aydınların Erivan’a gidip bazı ziyaretlerde bulunacakları gibi iddialar *“fısıltı gazetesi”* tarafından medyaya yayılmıştı. Ortada kimi aydınların isimleri geçiyordu ancak herkes başka bir şey söylüyordu.

Fakat istikrarlı bir şekilde adından hep söz ettiren ve bu kampanyayla iliştirilen kişi Amberin Zaman’dı. Kaynaklarımdan biri bana bu projenin mimarlarından birinin o olduğunu bile fısıldamıştı. Hatta Erivan’a gidecek kafileye başkanlık yapacağını bile söylemişti. Ne oldu, planlar nedir, bilmiyorum.

Zaten birkaç gündür tartışılan *“Ermenilerden özür diliyorum”* kampanyasının kanaat önderleri ise kamuoyuna Ahmet İnsel, Cengiz Aktar ve Ali Bayramoğlu olarak yansıdı. 

Ancak Amberin Zaman da konuya kayıtsız değil. Taraf’taki köşesinde kampanyayı *“gönülden desteklediğini”* yazdı. 

Onca destekleyen arasında neden Amberin Zaman üzerinde duruyorum peki?

üünkü kocası Amerikalı bir diplomat. Dahası Erivan’a yerleştirilmiş bir diplomat. Amberin Zaman da sık sık Erivan’a gidip geliyor.

Kampanyaya verdiği destek bu aile yapısına bakıldığında bir tesadüften daha fazla olabilirmiş gibi geliyor bana.

*Hem hatırlayalım:* Barack Obama’nın Başkanlığı’nı Türkiye’den destekleyenler ağırlıklı olarak kimlerdi? Yandaş basın, liberaller, İkinci Cumhuriyetçiler... 

Coşkuyla, adeta Amerikan seçmeni gibi yayınlar yaptılar. Amerika’daki liberal ve demokrat basından aşağı kalır yanları yoktu...

Peki Obama’ya karşı çıkılmasının en büyük sebeplerinden biri neydi Türkiye’de?

Yardımcısı *Joe Biden*’ın da etkisiyle *“Ermeni Soykırımı”*nı Amerika’nın onun başkanlığı döneminde resmen tanıyacağından endişe ediliyordu. Obama’nın Ermeni lobisine sadece seçim yatırımı için göz kırpmadığı, geçmiş dönemlerin aksine bunu Kongre’ye taşıyacağı epey geçerli bir argümandı.

şimdi bir de şu özür dileyenlere bakalım...

Obama’ya destek verenlerle aynı isimler, aynı çevrenin insanları değil mi? Yine o bildiğimiz İkinci Cumhuriyetçiler, liberaller... Bu isimlerin görüşleri de aşağı yukarı belli. Türk siyasetine, AKP’ye, İslam’a, Ortadoğu’ya bakışları belli. Ergenekon konusunda aldıkları tavırlar da...

Ve bütün bu fikirlerin ortak özelliği hiçbirinin* “orijinal”* olmaması. Amerika’daki neo-con’ların çeşitli makaleleri, konferanslarda dillendirdikleri görüşleri adeta tercüme edilerek aktarılıyor onlar tarafından. Washington’daki düşünce kuruluşlarında, journal’larda neler varsa bizimkilere adeta servis edilmiş ve ortak bir beyinden çıkan görüşleri okuyoruz. Hepsi Amerikan kaynaklı yazılanların ve eninde sonunda Amerika’nın çıkarlarını savunuyor...

şimdi bağlantılar birleşince de şaşırmamak mümkün değil... 

İşte Amberin Zaman ve eşi bu yüzden önemlidir...

*Bir de bu aile fotoğrafına bakalım...*

*Asla aklımın almadığı şu:* Yasemin üongar neden rahatını bozup yaşadığı Washington’dan Türkiye’ye döndü ve Taraf gibi bir gazeteyi çıkarmak için kendini ortaya attı. Hali vakti, rahatı yerindeydi, oturmuş bir kurumda çalışıyordu... Neden bu maceraya atıldı?

*Bir türlü bu sorunun cevabını alamıyoruz...*

Peki çıkardığı gazete neler yaptı? Türk Ordusu’nu yıpratacak haberlere imza atmak için fırsat kolladı. Yalan belgeler yayınladı, sızdırılan dosyaları kontrol etmeden sayfalarına taşıdı.

En son da Aktütün fiyaskosundan sonra daha da yüksek sesle tartışılmaya başlandı...

O fabrikasyon görüntüleri Taraf’a servis eden üzerine fikir yürütüldü...

*“Türkiye’nin o görüntüleri çekecek insansız hava aracı yok”* dendi, *“İnsansız hava aracı Amerika ve İsrail’de var.”* 

Amerikan gizli servislerinden Taraf’a servis yapıldığı üzerinde duruldu...

Bu tartışmaları aklımızın bir köşesinde tutalım.

Yasemin üongar’ın eşi nerede çalışmıştı? 

CIA’de?

Bu da mı tesadüf?

Bu gazetecilerin eşlerinin böyle tartışmaları konulara teğet geçen noktalarda bulunmaları tesadüf olabilir mi?


*Neden özür diliyorlar?*

*Tek bir cümleyle açıklayayım:* üünkü bu sayede aydın olacaklarını düşünüyorlar da ondan. Serdar Turgut’un AKşAM gazetesinde geçtiğimiz ay yazdığı *“Rokoko entelektüeller”* temalı yazılarına bakın mutlaka. Bu aydınların düşünce sistematiğini daha ortada bir kampanya yokken çok güzel açıklamış.”





*Odatv.com*
17 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*İHANETTEN DAHA BETER* 

 

*Akıllıca bir planın parçası*
Süzde aydınların başlattığı ’özür’lü kampanyaya toplumun her kesiminden çığ gibi tepki büyüyor. Türk milletini, Ermeni’den özür dilemeye çağıranların milleti ‘tavır almaya’ zorladığını belirten akademisyenler ve ülkenin gerçek aydınları, kampanyanın ’akıllıca’düşünülmüş bir planın parçası olduğuna dikkat çekiyor: Bu girişim, Türk milletini tuzağa düşürme planının bir adımıdır.

*Millete bu hainlik yapılmaz!*
Psİkİyatr Doç. Dr. Erol Göka, ”üok akıllıca düşünülmüş ama böyle bir kampanya usule, ahlaka ve hukuka aykırı“ derken, tarihçi Prof. Dr. Mustafa Kafalı ”Sözde aydınlar kendi adlarına uşaklık yapıyor“ diye konuştu. Toplumsal Düşünce Derneği Başkanı Avukat Fethi Bolayır ise kampanyayı, ”Kimse kendi ülkesi ve milletine bu kadar hainlik yapamaz“ diye eleştirdi. 



*TüRKİYE’NİN GERüEK AYDINLARINDAN SüZDE AYDINLARIN KAMPANYASINA BüYüK TEPKİ:*

*üzür girişimi ihanettir*
Girişimin Türk milletini tuzağa düşürmek için akıllıca düşünülmüş bir planın parçası olduğunu belirten akademisyen ve siyasiler kampanyanın usule, etik değerlere ve hukuka da aykırı olduğunu söylediler

*Haber: Selda üztürk KAY*

Sözde aydınların başlattığı “üzür Diliyoruz” kampanyasına tepkiler büyüyor. Türk milletini, Ermenilerden özür dilemeye çağıran aydınların milleti “tavır almaya” zorladığını belirten akademisyenler ve ülkenin gerçek aydınları, kampanyanın “akıllıca” düşünülmüş bir planın parçası olduğu konusunda hemfikir. Bir avuç sözde aydının internet ortamında başlattığı “özür diliyoruz” kampanyasına belirli isimlerden destek gelirken, Türkiye’nin gerçek aydınları, akademisyenler ve siyasiler, bu girişimin Türk milletini tuzağa düşürme planının bir adımı olduğu konusunda görüş bildiriyor. 

*Son derece sakıncalı*
Psikiyatrist ve Araştırmacı Doç. Dr. Erol Göka, sözde aydınlar tarafından başlatılan “özür dileme” kampanyasını, “üok akıllıca düşünülmüş ve bir milleti tavır almaya zorlayan bir girişim” olarak değerlendirirken, kampanyanın usule, etik değerlere ve hukuka da aykırı olduğunu söyledi. 
Kampanyanın, bireyler adına gündem belirleyici bir rolü olduğunu belirten Göka, şöyle konuştu: “Bu özrün sahibi kim? Kimden özür dileniyor? Benim adıma hiç kimse özür dileyemez. Kimin bir başkasıyla hesabı varsa, kendi adına gerekeni yapsın, özrünü dilesin. Ortada fol yok yumurta yok, böyle bir kampanya düzenleniyor. Arkasında kötü niyet aramadan değerlendirsek bile, bu girişimi başlatan insanların bu hakkı nereden bulduğunu sorarız. Sözüm ona bir aydın hareketi olarak yansıtılıyor. Sözüm ona bu arkadaşlar ırkçılığa karşılar. Ama kim adına özür diliyorlar? Türk ırkı adına. Kimden özür diliyorlar? Ermeni ırkından. Etik değil, hukuki değil. üstelik son derece sakıncalı.” Göka, kampanyanın hiçbir politik gerçeğe katkısı olmayacağını da belirterek, “Toplumlar arası meselelerin çözümünde bu iyi bir yöntem değil. Bu, aynen parlamentolardan soykırım kararı geçirmek gibi bir adım ve Türkiye’yi çıkmaza götüren bir yoldur” diye konuştu. 

*Millet adına konuşamazlar*
Tarihçi Prof. Dr. Mustafa Kafalı ise kampanyayı başlatan sözde aydınların bir elin parmaklarını geçmediğini, bu girişime destek verenlerin de milletin içinden çıkan “hainler” olduğunu söyleyerek şunları kaydetti: “üncelikle şu tespiti yapalım. Kendi cibiliyeti bozuk olanlar, millet adına özür dileyemezler. Ancak kendi karakter ve düşünce yapılarını ortaya koyarlar. Bu millet, her devirde bu kabilden hainler görmüştür. Bundan sonra da görecektir. Bunlar, Türk milletinin aleyhine olacak her meseleyi sahiplenir, ’aydınlanma’adına dile getirir. Oysa kendilerinin aydın olmakla hiçbir alakaları yoktur. Türk düşüncesini, Türk hissiyatını taşıyan insanların gönlünden ve duygusundan çıkacak sözler ya da girişimler değil bunlar. Bizim adımıza konuşma hakkını kimseye vermedik. Zaten onlar kendi adlarına uşaklık yapmaya ve bunun gereğini yerine getirmeye çalışıyorlar. Türk milleti rağbet etmez böyle şeylere.” 


İşTE O METİN
Sanal ortamda başlatılan kampanyanın metninde şöyle deniyor: “1915’te Osmanlı Ermenileri’nin maruz kaldığı Büyük Felaket’e duyarsız kalınmasını, bunun inkar edilmesini vicdanım kabul etmiyor. Bu adaletsizliği reddediyor, kendi payıma Ermeni kardeşlerimin duygu ve acılarını paylaşıyor, onlardan özür diliyorum.” 


şehitlerimizin kanı ve vebali altındalar
Toplumsal Düşünce Derneği Başkanı Avukat Fethi Bolayır kampanyayı, “Bir kitle kendi ülkesine ve milletine bu kadar hainlik yapamaz” sözleriyle eleştirdi. üzür dileme kampanyası başlatan ve buna destek veren kişilerin omuzlarında, Ermeniler tarafından şehit edilen Türk büyükelçilerinin, dışişleri mensuplarının ve onların ailelerinin kanları ve vebali olduğunu söyleyen Bolayır şunları söyledi:

“Kendi ülkesini kalkıp başka bir ülkenin kamuoyuna şikayet eden bir zihniyete aydınlık demek mümkün müdür? Ermenilerin hakkını savunurken, Karabağ’da Azerbaycan vatandaşlarına yapılan zulümleri neden hiç konuşmuyorsunuz ey aydınlar? Bu ihanetin ta kendisidir. Karabağ’daki o zihniyet, geçmişte de Kars, Van, Ardahan’da kirli elleriyle kan döktü. Türkiye’nin yanlışlarını elbette açığa çıkaracağız, eleştireceğiz. Ama Ermenilerin hiyanetini getirip de Türk milletinin üzerine yıkmak ancak ihanet olarak tanımlanabilir. Bu ülke artık sahipsiz hale geldi. Her önüne çıkan Türkiye cumhuriyetine, laik ve üniter devlete saldırıya geçti.”


Abuk sabuk bir yazı
Sözde soykırımı iddialarına yönelik aydın geçinen bazıları kişilerin başlattığı özür kampanyasına bir tepki de Talat Paşa Komitesi’nden geldi. Talat Paşa Komitesi Sözcüsü Doç. Dr. Cüneyt Akalın, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, “Kampanyanın batılı güçlerden olduğu kadar içerdeki işbirlikçi odaklardan cesaret aldığı açıktır. Soy kırım iddiası tamamen emperyalist bir yalandır. Aydınların yazdığı metin tamamen abuk sabuktur. ünemli olan milletin vicdanındaki görüşlerdir” dedi. 

Talat Paşa Komitesi üyesi İbrahim Benli ise yaptığı açıklamada, ‘Taşnak Partisinin Yapacağı Bir şey Yok’ isimli kitabı dağıttığını bu yüzden hakkında dava açıldığını söyledi. Benli, Rusların ‘Ermenistan Devleti kuracağız’ diye Ermenileri kandırdığı anlatılan kitabı bastırıp Fransızca ve İngilizce’ye çevirerek diğer ülkelere göndermeye çalıştığı için suçlandığını bildirdi. İbrahim Benli, 21 Mart 2007’de gözaltına alındığını anlatarak, “Sonra anladım ki suçum bu kitabı dağıtmak” dedi. (İHA)


Tarihe saygısızlık, şehitlerimize ihanet
Tüm emekli büyükelçilerin başlattığı kampanyaya “doğal olarak” destek verdiğini belirten CHP Milletvekili ve Emekli Büyükelçi şükrü Elekdağ şunları söyledi: “Bu sadece şehit yakınlarını değil, Türkiye’yi ilgilendiren bir olaydır. Yapılan tek taraflı girişim tarihimize büyük saygısızlıktır. Terör örgütlerinin Osmanlı imparatorluğunun son dönemlerinde yaptığı ve cumhuriyet tarihinde de giriştikleri eylemlerde hayatlarını kaybeden insanlarımıza ihanettir. Bugüne kadar 34 kamu görevlimizi öldürdüler. 70 kişinin ölümüne 574 insanın yaralanmasına sebep oldular. Bütün bunlar ortada dururken, siz Ermenistan’dan veya Ermenilerden özür diliyorsunuz. Olacak şey mi bu? Uğradığımız bunca kayıp, acı ve haksızlıktan sonra kendi insanlarımızın böyle kasıtlı bir girişime alet olmaları son derece üzücü.” 


Dış çevrelerin tahrikine işbirlikçi desteği
Emekli diplomat Nüzhet Kandemir, “özür diliyoruz” kampanyasının dış çevrelerin tahriki, teşviki ile ortaya çıktığını belirterek kampanyanın arkasında İngiltere, ABD ve AB ülkeleri olduğunu söyledi. İndependent Gazetesi’nin İstanbul’daki muhabiri vasıtasıyla gerçek dışı fotoğraflar yayınlayarak Türkiye’yi karalama kampanyasını devam ettirdiğine dikkat çeken Kandemir, “Maalesef, bunların Türkiye’deki uzantıları da bu girişime bilinçli ya da bilinçsiz alet oluyorlar. Beni en fazla üzen, gençlere bu işin tarihi boyutunu öğretebilecek akademisyenler ve bilim adamlarından da buna destek gelmiş olmasıdır. Bu da bilinçsizlik ve tarihi okumamış olmaktan ileri geliyor” şeklinde konuştu. Kandemir, “Türkiye’nin herhangi bir tavizi ya da özrü bahis konusu olamaz” dedi. 

*++++++*

AKP’li vekilin ilginç tepkisi!
*Ermenİlere peş peşe verilen tavizlerin ardından gelen kampanya, AKP’li bazı vekilleri bile kızdırdı. İzmir Milletvekili İbrahim Hasgür, “Bu, ihanettir. Kınıyorum” dedi.* 

üldürülen diplomatların hesabını kim verecek?

CHP’li Mengü “Bunlar kendini aydın zannedenler mi?” derken, AKP’li Hasgür “İhanet”, MHP’li Işık “Kendilerini gözden geçirsinler”, CHP’li Kart ise “Onlar karar veremez” dedi. 


AKP İzmir Milletvekili İbrahim Hasgür sözde aydınların başlattığı harekete sert tepki gösterdi. Ortada özür dilenecek bir durum olmadığını kaydeden Hasgür, Türkiye’nin, ’bu işi tarihçiler araştırsın’diye dost eli uzattığını ama Ermenistan’ın buna cevap vermediğini hatırlattı. şimdi Ermenistan’ın Eurovision şarkı yarışması için Türkiye’ye hakaret eden, devlet büyüklerine iftiralar atan bir müzik parçası hazırladığını duyduklarını kaydeden Hasgür şöyle konuştu: “Bugünün şartlarında özür dilenecek bir durum varmış gibi bir süreç içine girmek Türkiye’ye ihanettir, kınıyorum.” 

*Diplomatların hesabını versinler*
CHP Manisa Milletvekili şahin Mengü ise başlatılan girişime tepkisini, “Bunlar aydın mı kendini aydın zannedenler mi? Bunu iyi ayırmak lazım” sözleriyle dile getirdi. Mengü, “üldürülen bunca diplomatın affını kim isteyecek. Hiçbir günahı olmayan diplomatların hesabını kim verecek” dedi. MHP’li Alim Işık ise Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ve Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun özür dilenecek hiçbir harekette bulunmadığını vurguladı. CHP’li Atilla Kart da, “Burada kimin kimden özür dilemesi gerektiğine bazı aydınlarımızın karar vermesi mümkün değil. Birilerinin kendilerini tarih yerine koyarak hüküm kurma anlamına gelecek mesajlar vermelerini anlamlı bulmuyorum” dedi. (İHA)

*++++++*


Ermenilerin tahsilatçısı AİHM oldu
Teslimiyetçi AKP iktidarına “Ermenistan” kriterini şart koşan Avrupa, yargıyı kullanarak ’tazminat’kapısını da açmaya çalışıyor. Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi (AİHM), 2 Ermeni vakfının Türkiye aleyhine açtığı davada Türkiye’yi mahkum etti. 

*AİHM: Ermeni mallarını verin*
Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi, iki Ermeni vakfının Türkiye aleyhine açtığı davayı karara bağladı. Mahkeme iki vakfın mülkiyet hakkının ihlal edildiğine karar verdi. “Samatya Surp Kevork Ermeni Kilisesi, Mektebi ve Mezarlığı Vakfı” ile “Yedikule Surp Pırgiç Ermeni Hastanesi Vakfı” nın Türkiye aleyhine açtığı davayı karara bağlayan AİHM, vakıfların mülkiyet haklarının ihlal edildiği hükmüne vardı. İki vakıf da, Türkiye’nin Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin mal ve mülkiyetin korunmasıyla ilgili protokolünü ihlal ettiğini ve devletin bazı taşınmaz mallarına haksız yere el koyduğunu savunuyordu. Ermeni Hastanesi Vakfı’nın daha önce AİHM’e yaptığı başka bir başvuruda, taraflar geçen yıl “dostane çözüme” gitmişti. Türkiye, Samatya Ermeni vakfına ait olduğu belirtilen taşınmazları üç ay içinde ya geri verecek ya da 600 bin avro maddi tazminat ödeyecek. Türkiye’nin Yedikule Ermeni vakfına 275 bin avro ödemesi de kararlaştırıldı. Türkiye, karara itiraz edip davanın temyiz niteliğindeki büyük dairede görülmesini isteme hakkına sahip. 

*++++++*


Dengir Fırat destek verdi
AKP’nin önde gelen isimlerinden Mir Dengir Fırat, “Ermeni’den özür” kampanyasına arka çıktı. Fırat, “Ben saygıyla karşılıyorum. üzür dilemek bir erdemdir” ifadesini kullandı.

*Kampanyaya Fırat’tan destek*
AKP Adana Milletvekili Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, Ermenilerden özür dilenmesi için kampanya başlatan aydınlara destek çıktı. Fırat, “Bence özür dilemek bir erdemdir” diye konuştu. Meclis’te gazetecilerin sorularını cevaplayan Fırat, toplumların geçmişinde, tarihinde bu tür olaylar bulunabileceğine işaret ederek, “Aydınların da özür dilemesini ben anormal karşılamıyorum. Saygıyla karşılıyorum. Bunu tarihçiler zaman içinde değerlendirir ama bence özür dilemek bir erdemdir” diye konuştu. DTP şırnak Milletvekili Sevahir Bayındır da başlatılan girişime destek verdi. Herkesin geçmişiyle ve hakikatle yüzleşmesi gerektiğini kaydeden Bayındır, “Gerçekler örtülemez. Dünyada pek çok ülke yaşadıklarından dolayı özür diledi. Türkiye de geçmişte belli sorunlar yaşanmış halklara karşı. Hala da yaşanıyor. Bence aydınların yarattığı güzel bir vicdani harekettir” şeklinde konuştu.




*16/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ERMENİLERDEN üZüR DİLEYENLER KİMLER? TANIYALIM*


Geçtiğimiz günlerde Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyasını başlatan ekibin başını çeken Galatasaray üniversitesi öğretim görevlisi Prof.Dr. Ahmet İnsel ile aynı üniversiteden AB ile ilişkiler uzmanı Dr.Cengiz Aktar ve bağlı oldukları örgütleri tanımakta yarar vardır.

Dr.Cengiz AKTAR, AB ilişkilerimizde uzman olarak görev yapan, AB uğruna ülkenin sırtını mindere yapıştırma görevlerini başarı ile yerine getirmeye çalışan, batılılaşmamız için eserler yazan bir akademisyen..Geçmiş yıllarda Emperyalizm'in siyasi kanadı olan Birleşmiş Milletler çatısı altında ve Avrupa Birliği'nin göç ve iltica politikaları etrafında biçimlenen hükümetler arası danışma kurulunun ikinci başkanı olarak çalıştı. 1994-1999 yılları arasında ise Birleşmiş Milletler ürgütü'nün Slovenya Temsilciliği'ni yönetti.

Prof Dr. Ahmet İNSEL ise HELSİNKİ YURTTAşLAR DERNEğİ'nin kurucu üyelerindendir. Bütün çalışmalarını da bu dernek ve arkasındaki güçlerin talimatları doğrultusunda sürdürür. Türkiye'de başta Ermeniler olmak üzere tüm etnik unsurları derneğin amaçları doğrultusunda yönlendirmek, eğitmek ( kışkırtmak diye okuyabilirsiniz ) en önemli görevlerindendir. Hatta internet sitelerinde işi, Türkiye'deki Roman vatandaşları kışkırtmaya kadar götürmüşlerdir.

Bu siteye *http://www.hyd.org.tr/* adresinden ulaşırsanız.İlişkide bulunulan örgütleri ve ülkenin hangi duyarlılıklarının kaşındığını görebilirsiniz.


*HELSİNKİ YURTTAşLAR DERNEğİ NEREDEN HANGİ PARALARLA BESLENİR?*

1983 yılının sonlarında ABD kongresi onayı ile "Ulusal Demokrasi Fonu" (NED: National Endowment For Democracy) kuruldu. Bu tarihten itibaren CIA'nın ülkelerin karıştırılması operasyonlarında kullanılan birçok işlevi NED'e transfer edildi.

Avrupa'da yerleşik ve çoğu ABD tarafından beslenen "Sivil Toplum ürgütleri" de, NED'in Demokrasi yayma operasyonlarında yer almaktadırlar. Para kaynağı ABD hazinesidir. NED ise bu paranın kasasıdır.

Amaçları çok net ve açıktır. Doğu Avrupa'yı, Afrika'yı, Asya'yı, Ortadoğu ve Okyanus devletlerini birlikte yeniden kolonileştirmek, doğal kaynakları *üOK ULUSLU şİRKETLER* aracılığı ile yağmalamaktır. Ahmet İnsel'in de içinde bulunduğu Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği de bu amaçlar için para alıp kendisine verilen görevleri yerine getirmektedir.


*NED'DEN KAü YILINDA, HANGİ AMAüLA, NE KADAR PARA ALDILAR?*

*YIL:* 1997
*PARAYI VEREN:* NED
*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği
*PARA MİKTARI:*30.000 DOLAR
*VERİLİş AMACI:* Daha etkin sivil toplum için sivil girişimlere destek vermek ve birleştirici çabalar içine girmek. Eylemleri halka yaymak, yeni üyeler örgütlemek ve diğer Sivil Toplum ürgütlerini eğitmek.

*YIL:*1997
*PARAYI VEREN:* Proje Karşılığı AB katkısı
*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği 
*PARA MİKTARI:* 81.330 EURO
*VERİLİş AMACI:* Proje; Yasama kararlarının verimliliği.

*YIL:*1998
*PARAYI VEREN:* NED
*PARAYI ALAN:* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği 
*PARA MİKTARI:* 31.000 DOLAR
*VERİLİş AMACI:* Cemiyet, örgütsel yapısını güçlendirecek, yeni üyeler kazanacak, çalışmaları halka yayacak ve diğer Sivil Toplum ürgütlerini örgütlenme konusunda eğitecektir.

*YIL:*1999
*PARAYI VEREN:* NED
*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği 
*PARA MİKTARI:* 31.000 DOLAR
*VERİLİş AMACI:* Cemiyet, örgütsel yapısını güçlendirecek, yeni üyeler kazanacak, çalışmaları halka yayacak ve diğer Sivil Toplum ürgütlerini örgütlenme konusunda eğitecektir. vs


**ERMENİLERDEN üZüR DİLEYENLER KİMLER? TANIYALIM**

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyasını başlatan ekibin başını çeken Galatasaray üniversitesi öğretim görevlisi Prof.Dr. Ahmet İnsel ile aynı üniversiteden AB ile ilişkiler uzmanı Dr.Cengiz Aktar ve
bağlı oldukları örgütleri tanımakta yarar vardır.

Dr.Cengiz AKTAR, AB ilişkilerimizde uzman olarak görev yapan, AB uğruna ülkenin sırtını mindere yapıştırma görevlerini başarı ile yerine getirmeye çalışan, batılılaşmamız için eserler yazan bir akademisyen..Geçmiş yıllarda Emperyalizm'in siyasi kanadı olan Birleşmiş Milletler çatısı altında ve Avrupa Birliği'nin göç ve iltica politikaları etrafında biçimlenen hükümetler arası danışma kurulunun ikinci başkanı olarak çalıştı. 1994-1999 yılları arasında ise Birleşmiş Milletler ürgütü'nün Slovenya Temsilciliği'ni yönetti.

Prof Dr. Ahmet İNSEL ise HELSİNKİ YURTTAşLAR DERNEğİ'nin kurucu
üyelerindendir. Bütün çalışmalarını da bu dernek ve arkasındaki güçlerin
talimatları doğrultusunda sürdürür. Türkiye'de başta Ermeniler olmak üzere
tüm etnik unsurları derneğin amaçları doğrultusunda yönlendirmek, eğitmek (kışkırtmak diye okuyabilirsiniz ) en önemli görevlerindendir. Hatta internet
sitelerinde işi, Türkiye'deki Roman vatandaşları kışkırtmaya kadar
götürmüşlerdir.

Bu siteye *http://www.hyd.org.tr/* <http://www.hyd.org.tr/> adresinden
ulaşırsanız.İlişkide bulunulan örgütleri ve ülkenin hangi duyarlılıklarının
kaşındığını görebilirsiniz.


**HELSİNKİ YURTTAşLAR DERNEğİ NEREDEN HANGİ PARALARLA BESLENİR?**

1983 yılının sonlarında ABD kongresi onayı ile "Ulusal Demokrasi Fonu" (NED:National Endowment For Democracy) kuruldu. Bu tarihten itibaren CIA'nın ülkelerin karıştırılması operasyonlarında kullanılan birçok işlevi NED'e transfer edildi.

Avrupa'da yerleşik ve çoğu ABD tarafından beslenen "Sivil Toplum ürgütleri"de, NED'in Demokrasi yayma operasyonlarında yer almaktadırlar. Para kaynağı ABD hazinesidir. NED ise bu paranın kasasıdır.

Amaçları çok net ve açıktır. Doğu Avrupa'yı, Afrika'yı, Asya'yı, Ortadoğu ve
Okyanus devletlerini birlikte yeniden kolonileştirmek, doğal kaynakları *üOK
ULUSLU şİRKETLER *aracılığı ile yağmalamaktır. Ahmet İnsel'in de içinde
bulunduğu Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği de bu amaçlar için para alıp kendisine verilen görevleri yerine getirmektedir.


**NED'DEN KAü YILINDA, HANGİ AMAüLA, NE KADAR PARA ALDILAR?**

**YIL:* 1997*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI:*30.000 DOLAR

*VERİLİş AMACI:* Daha etkin sivil toplum için sivil girişimlere destek
vermek ve birleştirici çabalar içine girmek. Eylemleri halka yaymak, yeni
üyeler örgütlemek ve diğer Sivil Toplum ürgütlerini eğitmek.

**

**YIL:*1997*

*PARAYI VEREN: *Proje Karşılığı AB katkısı

*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI:* 81.330 EURO

*VERİLİş AMACI:* Proje; Yasama kararlarının verimliliği.

**

**YIL:*1998*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN: *Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI: *31.000 DOLAR

*VERİLİş AMACI:* Cemiyet, örgütsel yapısını güçlendirecek, yeni üyeler
kazanacak, çalışmaları halka yayacak ve diğer Sivil Toplum ürgütlerini
örgütlenme konusunda eğitecektir.

**

**YIL:*1999*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI:* 31.000 DOLAR

*VERİLİş AMACI:* Cemiyet, örgütsel yapısını güçlendirecek, yeni üyeler
kazanacak, çalışmaları halka yayacak ve diğer Sivil Toplum ürgütlerini
örgütlenme konusunda eğitecektir. vs…

**

**YIL:* 2000*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN:* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI:* 45.000 DOLAR

VERİLİş AMACI: İstanbul, Mersin ve Van'da STü'ler ve eylemciler şebekesi
oluşturulacak. Bu şebeke, ifade özgürlüğünü engelleyen yasal engellerin
kaldırılması, özgürce toplanma ve örgütlenme haklarını savunacaktır. ( BU
İLLERE VE BUGüNKü HAREKETLİLİğE DİKKAT!…)

**

**YIL:* 2001*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI:* 35.000 DOLAR

*VERİLİş AMACI:* Barışçı toplantı ve örgütlenme özgürlüğü hakları konusunda savunma, lobici ve kampanyacı sivil eylemcilerin çekirdek gurubunu eğitmek, bir basın toplantısı düzenleyerek 40 kadar basın mensubu, siyasetçi ve devlet görevlisini ağırlamak. Altı kentte 50 NGO'nun ihtiyaçlarını belirlemek.

**

**YIL: *2002*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN :* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI: *35.000 DOLAR

*VERİLİş AMACI:* 5 El kitabı yayınlayıp 20 kişiyi İstanbul'da Savunmanlık,
lobicilik ve kampanyacılık konusunda eğitme çalışması yapmak.Bu 20 kişi 10 ayrı kentte 100 STü'nün elemanlarını eğitecektir. 40 siyasetçi, gazeteci ve devlet görevlisine kabul düzenlenecek. 1000 Adet haber bülteni basılıp
postalanacaktır.

**

**YIL:* 2003*

*PARAYI VEREN:* NED

*PARAYI ALAN:* Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği

*PARA MİKTARI:* 35.000 DOLAR

*VERİLİş AMACI: *Anayasa Reformu için milletvekillerine lobi yapmak,
Bölgesel eğitim atölyeleri çalışmaları sürdürülecek, STü eğitim malzemeleri
dağıtılacaktır.

Not; Rakamsal verilerde Mustafa Yıldırım'ın Sivil ürümceğin Ağında eserinden yararlanılmıştır.

Görüldüğü gibi ihanetin göbeğine oturan bu örgüte Sivil Toplum Kuruluşları üstü bir görev de biçilmiştir. Yardımlar 2003 yılından sonra da devam etmektedir.

şimdi soruyoruz; Bu zat-ı muhteremlerden Türkiye'nin haklarını savunmaya yönelik bir açıklama bekleyebilir misiniz?

Nereden emir aldıklarını ve neyi, nasıl görme ve değerlendirme konusunda şartlandıklarını çoktan görmeniz gerekir idi.


**Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği Kurucu üyeleri**

Adalet Ağaoğlu
Ahmet Fadıl Kocagöz
Ahmet İnsel
Ali Bulaç
Ayşe Buğra
Ayşe Silivri
Bülent Tanık
Bülent Tanör
Ceyda Can
Emil Galip Sandalcı
*Ercan Karakaş**
*Esra Koç
Fikret Toksöz
Halil Berktay
Haluk şahin
İlhan Tekeli
İştar Bedriye Gözaydın
Mahmut Ortakaya
Mehmet Ali Aslan
Mehmet Ali Birand
Mete Tunçay
Murat Belge
Murat üelikkan
Murat Gültekingil
*Murat Karayalçın**
*Murtaza üelikel
Orhan Pamuk
Osman Kavala
Selim ülçer
Sinan Gökçen
*Süleyman üelebi**
*şerafettin Elçi
şirin Tekeli
şule Kut
Taciser Ulaş
Tarık Ziya Ekinci
Turgut Tarhanlı
ümit Fırat
ümit Kıvanç

*ümer üZTüRKMEN*

*NOT:* BU YAZI ADD ISPARTA şüBESİ TARAFINDAN GüNDERİLMİşTİR.

http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/55-e...ler-taniyalim/

----------


## bozok

*Ermeni işbirlikçilerine bir destekte AKP'den ?*




*Kampanyaya Fırat’tan destek*
AKP Adana Milletvekili Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, Ermenilerden özür dilenmesi için kampanya başlatan aydınlara destek çıktı. Fırat,* “Bence özür dilemek bir erdemdir”* diye konuştu. Meclis’te gazetecilerin sorularını cevaplayan Fırat, toplumların geçmişinde, tarihinde bu tür olaylar bulunabileceğine işaret ederek,* “Aydınların da özür dilemesini ben anormal karşılamıyorum. Saygıyla karşılıyorum. Bunu tarihçiler zaman içinde değerlendirir ama bence özür dilemek bir erdemdir”* diye konuştu. DTP şırnak Milletvekili *Sevahir Bayındır* da başlatılan girişime destek verdi. Herkesin geçmişiyle ve hakikatle yüzleşmesi gerektiğini kaydeden Bayındır, *“Gerçekler örtülemez. Dünyada pek çok ülke yaşadıklarından dolayı özür diledi. Türkiye de geçmişte belli sorunlar yaşanmış halklara karşı. Hala da yaşanıyor. Bence aydınların yarattığı güzel bir vicdani harekettir”* şeklinde konuştu. İşBİRLİKüİ MUNAFİKLAR...


*Haber Tarihi :* 12/17/2008
*Haber Editörü :* Türk
*Haber Kaynağı :* turkbirligi

...

----------


## bozok

*NİHAYET UYANDI!*

 

*‘Mantıksız bir girişim’* 
MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’nin *‘sözde aydınların işbirlikçi refleksi’* olarak değerlendirdiği *Ermenicilik harekatına*, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan da sert tepki gösterdi: Mantıksız bir girişim. Fayda sağlamaz, kargaşa çıkarır.

*Sorun yaratıyorlar*
Erdoğan, *”Herhalde onlar böyle bir soykırımı işlemiş olacaklar ki, özür diliyorlar. Türkiye’nin böyle bir sorunu yok. Böyle bir suç varsa işleyen özür dileyebilir. Ama benim, ülkemin, milletimin böyle bir sorunu yok“* dedi. 


*Huzuru bozuyorlar*
Başbakan, bu değerlendirmenin ardından bir de uyarıda bulundu: Bu, nasıl bir yaklaşımdır anlamak mümkün değil. Ortalığı karıştırmaktan, huzurumuzu kaçırmaktan başka bir işe yaramaz.


*Manşet gözünü açtı*
AB ve ABD sevdalısı malum çevreler, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın milli menfaatlerimiz doğrultusunda 2 çift laf etmesine dahi tahammül edememiş ve hep birden saldırıya geçmişti. Yeniçağ, bu gerçeğe tam 1 ay önce dikkat çekmişti.


*Erdoğan’ın gözü açıldı!*
Başbakan, AB ve ABD’ye teslimiyet sürecinde kendisine alkış tutan Ermenicilerin tuzağına düşmedi. Erdoğan özür bildirisi hazırlayan sözde aydınların girişimini *“mantıksız”* olarak niteledi



*Haber: ünsel üNAL - Selda üztürk KAY*

Başbakan Erdoğan, teslimiyet siyasetinde kendisini pohpohlayan Ermenicileri ters köşeye yatırdı. Daha önce milli menfaatleri savunduğu için kendisini linç etmeye kalkışan sözde aydınlara Erdoğan* “Herhalde onlar böyle bir soykırımı işlemiş olacaklar ki özür diliyorlar”* diye seslendi. Başbakan Erdoğan, Bulgaristan Cumhurbaşkanı Georgi Parvanov ile görüşmesinin ardından Swissotel’den ayrılırken basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtladı. Erdoğan, bir gazetecinin* “Sözde Ermeni olaylarına ilişkin bazı yazar ve akademisyenlerin başlattığı ’üzür Diliyoruz’kampanyası söz konusu. Bu konuda bir değerlendirmeniz olacak mı?”* sorusuna özetle şu yanıtı verdi: 

*Böyle bir sorunum yok* 
“Herhalde onlar böyle bir soykırımı işlemiş olacaklar ki özür diliyorlar. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin böyle bir sorunu yok. Yani eğer ortada böyle bir suç varsa suç işleyen özür dileyebilir. Ama ne benim ne ülkemin ne milletimin böyle bir sorunu yok. Yani yazarlar, çizerler böyle demiş diye, böyle bir kampanya başlatmış diye bu kampanyaya uymak, bunu kabul etmek bizim tarafımızdan kabul edilebilecek bir şey değildir. Ben şahsen başlattıkları o kampanyayı kabul etmiyorum, desteklemiyorum ve onun içinde de yer almam. 

*Suç işlemedim ki* 
üünkü suç işlemedim ki özür dileyeyim. Suç işlersem özür dilerim. Böyle bir şey yok ortada. Tarihçilerin tartıştığı bir konu var ortada. Ben bu yazar çizerlerimizi de anlamakta doğrusu zorlanıyorum. Nasıl bir yaklaşımdır anlamak mümkün değil. Ve sadece ortalığı karıştırmak, huzurumuzu kaçırmaktan başka bir işe yaramaz. Bunlar yanlış şeyler, yanlış girişimler diye düşünüyorum. Ve altını çizerek tekrar söylüyorum, olaylara iyi niyetle yaklaşmak başka bir şeydir, özür dileme olayı ancak kişileri bağlar. Bir suç işlenmişse bu suçu işleyen kalkar özür diler. Ortada böyle bir şey yokken böyle bir özür dileme olayına girmeyi ben mantıksız buluyorum, kusura bakmasınlar.

*İktidar ve muhalefet şeb-i Arus töreninde*
Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ve CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal Mevlana’nın vuslatının 735. yıl dönümü nedeniyle, Mevlana Kültür Merkezi’nde düzenlenen törene katıldı. Törenin başında Erdoğan ve CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal tokalaşarak kısa bir süre sohbet etti. Erdoğan, şeb-i Arus töreninden önce yaptığı konuşmada, *“Aslında bugün de onun ölüm yıl dönümü değil. İkinci doğum yıl dönümüdür. Zira Mevlana, ölümü yeniden doğuş olarak kabul ediyordu. İşin aslı da odur. Hakkın rahmetine erdiği o günü kendisi için bir vuslat günü, kavuşma günü olarak addetmiştir. Kendi deyimiyle o gün şeb-i Arus’dur”* dedi. Baykal da, yaptığı konuşmada,* “İslamiyet’i şiddet ve terörle karalamak isteyenler ya da İslamiyet’i baskıcı bir siyasi ideoloji haline dönüştürmek isteyenler, karşılarında en sağlam dayanak olarak Mevlana’nın sevgi ve hoşgörü temelindeki tasavvufi ve hümanist İslam anlayışıyla karşılaşırlar”* dedi. Törenleri Kültür Bakanı Ertuğrul Güney’de izledi.


*Dışişleri: Tepki vermek yanlış*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın sert sözlerine rağmen Dışişleri Bakanlığı’ndan garip bir açıklama geldi. Dışişleri Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Burak üzügergin, Türkiye’de her konunun rahatlıkla konuşulabilmesi gerektiğini söyledi. üzügergin, emekli büyükelçilerin girişimi hakkında yeni bilgi sahibi olduklarını belirterek, *“Ne tarafımızdan bir yönlendirme olmuştur, ne de bir tepki vermeyi doğru buluyoruz”* dedi. İkisinin de özel girişim olduğunu ifade eden üzügergin, Türkiye’nin 1915 olayları hakkındaki tutumunun artık herkes tarafından açıkça bilindiğini kaydetti.


*CHP’den karşı bildiri*
TBMM Dışişleri Komisyonunun CHP’li üyeleri, *“1915 olaylarıyla ilgili olarak Ermenilerden özür dilemek amacıyla yayınlanan bildiriyi”* esefle karşıladıklarını ifade etti. CHP’li üyelerin, konuya ilişkin yayımladıkları bildiride, şöyle denildi: *“Türkiye’nin özür dilemeyi gerektiren bir suç işlediğinin hukuki ve tarihi temeli yoktur. Eğer özür dilemesi gereken bir taraf varsa o da silahlı güç kullanarak Osmanlı topraklarını işgal eden, yabancı bir ülkeye destek verip Türk ordusuna saldırıda bulunan Ermeni tarafıdır. Türklerin Ermenilerden özür dilemesi girişimi, onur zedeleyicidir.”*



*Tepkiler çığ gibi*

*Bunun sorumlusu ayaklarına giden Gül*
*Azerbaycan Türk Kadınlar Birliği Başkanı Tenzile Rüstemhanlı:* Cumhurbaşkanı Gül Ermenistan’a gitmeseydi bu kampanyalar başlamazdı.


*Asıl onların özür dilemesi gerekiyor*
*Emeklİ Büyükelçi İnal Batu:* üzür dilenmesi gereken Ermeniler değil, ASALA’nın katlettiği 40’ın üzerinde meslektaşımın aileleri ve Türk milletidir. 


*Hepsi hak ettiği cevabı alacaklar*
*Hukukun Egemenliği Derneği Genel Başkanı Erdem Akyüz:* Türkiye didiklenecek bir kurban değildir. Hak ettikleri dersi ve cevabı alacaklardır.

*Emperyalizmin zavallı işbirlikçileri*
*Prof. Dr. Alpaslan Işıklı:* Emperyalizm, kanlı tırnaklarını bu topraklara yöneltti ve nifak tohumları ekti. Bunlar da zavallı yerli işbirlikçileri.




*SüZDE AYDINLARIN BAşLATTIğI “üZüR DİLİYORUM” GİRİşİMİNE üFKE YAğIYOR* 

*‘Zavallı yerli işbirlikçiler’*
Malum takıma tepki Türkiye sınırlarını aştı. Azerbaycanlı soydaşlarımız Ermeni iftiralarına destek veren bildiriye imza atanları Türk dünyasının düşmanları olarak niteliyor 

*İşBİRLİKüİ REFLEKS GüSTERİYORLAR* 
MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli: *"Federasyon, ayrı bayrak, ayrı eğitim dili, ortak kurucu halk, çokluklar devleti, özyönetim ve hatta ayrılma tehditleri gibi talepler Türkiye’nin karşı karşıya bulunduğu tehlikenin boyutlarını gözler önüne seriyor üözüm adı altındaki yabancı dayatmalar bölgesel senaryolarla besleniyor. Son zamanlarda ortaya çıkıp tarihle yüzleşme adı altında, utandıkları geçmişimizi yargılayarak tam bir işbirlikçi refleks gösteren sözde aydınlar da bu kapsamda değerlendirilmelidir.”* 


*ASIL üZüR DİLENMESİ GEREKEN TüRK MİLLETİ*
Emekli Büyükelçi İnal Batu: Bildiri tek taraflı ve dengeli olmayan bir metin. Asıl özür dilenmesi gereken Ermeniler değil, Asala terör örgütü tarafından katledilen 40’ın üzerinde meslektaşımın aileleri, Türk milleti. 


*HAK ETTİKLERİ CEVABI ALACAKLAR*
Hukukun Egemenliği Derneği Genel Başkanı Erdem Akyüz: Bu kişiler, kendi karakter ve yapılarını ortaya çıkarmışlardır. Adeta bir turnusol görevi görerek kendileri gibi düşünen ama toplum içinde gizlenen kimliklerinin ortaya dökülmesine neden olmuşlardır. Onları destekleyen bu kişiler arasında özür dileme kampanyasında sıranın kendilerine gelmesini bekleyen çok sayıda etnik azınlık meraklısı bulunmaktadır. Türkiye didiklenecek bir kurban değildir. Hakettikleri dersi ve cevabı alacaklardır.


*TüRKİYE’Yİ SEVR’E GüTüRMEK İSTİYORLAR*
Atatürkçü üizgi Platformu Genel Başkanı Metin Genç: Ermeni soykırımı iddiaları, Türkiye’nin parçalanmasını öngören BOP’nin bir parçasıdır. şu anki iktidar ise ABD’den yönetilen cemaatin taşeronluğunu yapmaktadır. Cemaat ise ABD’nin ve AB’nin taşeronudur. Maalesef, Lozan ile kurulan devletimiz Sevr’e doğru yönlendirilmiş vaziyete gelmiştir. Bu yönde son adımların da atıldığını görüyoruz. Sözde Soykırımı parlamentosunda kabul eden Fransa bile ekonomik çıkarlarını gözetip geri adım atmışken Türkiye’deki sözde aydınların işgüzarlık yapması düşündürücüdür. Bu, Ermenilerin sözde soykırım günü olarak kabul ettikleri 24 Nisan’a hazırlıktan başka bir şey değil. 


*EMPERYALİZME HİZMETTEN BAşKA BİRşEY DEğİL*
Tüm üğretim Elemanları Derneği Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Alpaslan Işıklı: Türkler ve Ermeniler yüzyıllardır süren bir kardeşliğin unutulmaz örneklerini verdikler. Ne var ki emperyalizm, kanlı tırnaklarını bu topraklara yönelttiği her dönemde, ilk iş olarak bu iki topluluk arasına düşmanlık tohumları ekme çabasına girişmiştir. Bu nedenle doğan acı olayların baş sorumlusu emperyalist güçler. Bütün bu olup bitenlerin sorumluluğunu Türk halkının sırtına yüklemek gayreti içinde olanlar, aslında emperyalizmi aklayabileceklerini sanan zavallı yerli işbirlikçileridir. Ancak ne yaparlarsa yapsınlar, emperyalizmin çirkinliğini gizlemeleri mümkün olamayacaktır. 


*BUNLAR TüRK KANI TAşIYOR OLAMAZLAR* 
Karabağ Azatlık Teşkilatı Başkanı Akif Nağı: Bana göre imza atanlar, Türk soyadı taşıyan ama Türk kanı taşımayan insanlar. ülkesini seven insan bu tür işlere imza atamaz. Mezarlıklar katledilen Türklerle doluyken bu insanlar böyle bir şeye nasıl teşebbüs ederler? 


*HOCALI KATLİAMI İüİN NEDEN İMZA TOPLAMADINIZ?*
Azerbaycan Türk Kadınlar Birliği Başkanı Tenzile Rüstem Hanlı: Türkiye’nin bugün başında olanlar buna çanak tuttular. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül Ermenistan’a gitmeseydi bu kampanyalar başlamazdı. Niye bu aydınlar Ermeniler için gösterdikleri hassasiyeti Hocalı katliamı için de göstermediler?


*İMZA ATANLARIN ALNINDA KARA LEKE KALACAK* 
İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Erkan ünsel: Kendi tarihi gerçeklerinden kopmuş bu ’özür grubu’nun metnine imza atanlara tarihi bir uyarı yapıyoruz. Attığınız ve atacağınız imza alnınızda bir kara leke gibi kalacaktır. Tarihinize, vatanınıza ve milletinize ihanet etmeyin. 





*18/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Soruyoruz: Türk müsünüz?* 


*18.12.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERMENİLERDEN özür diliyorlarmış! üzür metnini hazırlayan beş kişiden biri olan Ali Bayramoğlu, Star Gazetesi’ndeki yazısında, *“Ermenilerden özür: Başlangıç”* diyor.

Tabii başlangıç... 

Arkasından tazminat ve toprak talepleri gelecek. Bu özürcüler de, *“Ver kurtul”* diye dayatacaklar. Tıpkı Kıbrıs’ta yaptıkları gibi...

Dün akşam CNN Türk’te Cüneyt üzdemir’in* 5N 1K* programına katıldık. Karşımıza çıka çıka Lale Mansur çıktı. Hani şu Türkiye karşıtı her eylem ve söylemin içinde yer alan Lale Mansur... Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyasının başını çekenlerden biri de o...

*“Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyası başlatanların aidiyet sorunu var”* dedik ve Lale Mansur’a şunu sorduk:

*“Siz Türk müsünüz?”*

*“Evet Türk’üm” dedi Lale Mansur.*

*Tepkimiz şu oldu:*

*“Siz Türk iseniz, ben Türk değilim.”*


*Ortalığı karıştırmak*
SüREKLİ gündemde kalmak isteyen Prof. Ahmet İnsel, Prof. Baskın Oran, Dr. Cengiz Aktar ve Gazeteci Ali Bayramoğlu,* “ortalığı nasıl karıştırırız”* diye düşünmüş taşınmış, Ermenilerden özür dileyen bir metin hazırlamışlar.


*Metin şu:*

“1915’te Osmanlı Ermenileri’nin maruz kaldığı Büyük Felaket’e duyarsız kalınmasını, bunun inkar edilmesini vicdanım kabul etmiyor. Bu adaletsizliği reddediyor, kendi payıma Ermeni kardeşlerimin duygu ve acılarını paylaşıyor, onlardan özür diliyorum.”

İfadeler muğlak... 1915’teki trajik olayların açıkça adını koyamamışlar. Soykırım mı, tehcir mi?

Tereddütleri mi var? Hayır. Lale Mansur’un anlattıklarına bakılırsa, tepkilerden çekinmişler.

Yoksa* “soykırım”* derlerdi açıkça!

Ermenilerden özür dilenmesine tepki gösteren 60’dan fazla emekli büyükelçi ve diplomattan daha iyi biliyorlar ya gerçekleri!..

*Cemal Paşa’nın torunu*
PROF. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu’nun arşiv belgelerine dayanarak verdiği bilgiye göre, *“Tehcir esnasında eşkıya saldırılarında ölen Ermeni sayısının, en fazla 8 bin 500, 37 bin Ermeni`de ne yazık ki hastalıklar nedeniyle hayatını kaybettiler. Buna karşılık Erzurum`dan Kars`a, Bitlis`ten Ardahan`a kadar katledilen Müslüman sayısının 530 bindir.”*


*üldürülen 530 bin Müslüman Türk için de özür dilenecek mi?*
Kaldı ki, Ermeniler sadece savaş yıllarında değil, daha sonra da Türkleri öldürmeye devam ettiler. Mesela bunlar arasında İttihat ve Terakki Partisi’nin önderlerinden Talat ve Cemal Paşalar da var.

Ne acıdır ki, Cemal Paşa’nın torunu gazeteci Hasan Cemal de, Ermenilerden özür dileyenlerin arasında...

*Dedesini öldürdükleri için Ermenilere teşekkür de etse bari...* 


...

----------


## bozok

*MOSİN-GAFLAN-üZüRCüLER üİZGİSİNDE BİTMEYEN HAYAL:*


*BüYüK ERMENİSTAN*

*"Mosin" Nedir Bilir Misiniz?*
Ermeni Taşnak çetelerinin 1893'ten sonra kullanmaya başladıkları bir Rus tüfeğidir. Dedelerimizin, ninelerimizin çok canını yakmıştır. Bir çok insanımızı, kadın, çoluk, çocuk demeden haince öldürmüstür. 2700m menzillidir. Türklerde bulunan Martin Kapaklı, ve Berdan tipi tüfekler ise 1200m menzillidir. 

Mosin kısadır; taşıması, kullanması, nakletmesi, öğrenmesi ve öğretmesi kolaydır. Daha sessiz atış yapar ve duman çıkarmaz. O zamanlar bizdeki tüfekler ise kocaman, hantal ve ağırdı. üstelik çıkardığı gürültü ve duman ile askerimizin mevzisini belli ediyor ve menzil dışından Ermeni çeteler tarafından Mosinlerle avlanmasına neden oluyordu. 

Bugünkü Türk-İran sınırındaki Derik Manastırı bölgesinde, Taşnakların yaptığı katliamdaki başarılarının sırrı iste bu Mosin tüfeklerinde saklıdır. Yirmi-yirmibeş Ermeni komitacısı, stratejik noktalarda pusuya yattıklarında, yüz kişilik bir Türk ve Kürt kuvvetini dudurabiliyorlardı. 1914 Sarıkamış'ta Taşnaklar bu şekilde Ruslara çok yardımcı olmuştu. 1915 Van isyanında da bu Mosinler onbinlerce Müslümanın canını aldı. Bir o kadarı da sakat kaldı. 

Ermeni komitacılarının kurduğu çetelerden sadece birisi olan *EDF* (Ermeni Devrimcileri Federasyonu ya da daha yaygın adıyla Taşnak çeteleri) Osmanlı'dan ne istediği ve onu nasıl alacağı konularında hiç bir tereddüt içinde değildi: Batı Ermenistan (yanı Doğu Anadolumuz) isyanlarla ele geçirilecek ve bunu başarmak için de yaygın olarak örgütlenip Osmanlı ile sürekli silahlı çatışmalara girilecekti.

Osmanlı-Rus ve Osmanlı-İran sınırlarında tam 16 gizli noktadan ülkeye bu Mosinler sokuldu. Sadece Taşnaklar 1890-1895 arasında 13 kalkışma çıkarıldı. Hinçak, Ramgavar, Armenakan ve diğer Ermeni çetelerini unutmayın. 1895-1989 arasında bu kalkışmaların hem sayısi hem de şiddeti arttı. 1896 koca Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun başkentinde güpe gündüz Osmanlı Bankası basıldı. (Washington DC'de ABD Hazinesini güpe gündüz silahla basmaya kalksanız neler olabileceğini düşünebiliyor musunuz?) 

Cüret o kadar artmıştı ki, artık isyan ve baskınlar Osmanlı'nın gözü önünde olabiliyordu. Serob (1891-1899 arasında 15 isyan), Gürgen (1896-1899 arasında 8 isyan), Mushegh (1890-1898 arasında 8 çatışma), Simon (nam-İ diğer "Azrayil"), Makar, Gevorg üavuş Khan, gibi yüzlerce Taşnak çete reisi Mosinleriyle tüm Doğu Anadolu'da, ama özellikle de Kars-Van-Muş üçgeninde, Türk ve Kürtlere kan kusturuyordu. Verilen kayıplarımız çok fazlaydı.

1900-1914 arasında isyan ve baskın sarmalı daha da büyüdü ve vahşileşti. 1915'e gelindiğinde, Ermeni komitacıları artık koskoca Van kentini Osmanlı'nın askeri gücünden ve çoğu Müslüman halkından kanla koparmayı başaracak hale geldiler. Mosinlerle Muhsinlerimizi, Yasinlerimizi vurup Van'ı aldılar ve Rus'a teslim ettiler. 

Bundan sonra da *GEüYER* (Geçici Yerleştirme ~ tehcir) yasası geldi. Bin yıllık beraberliği bozan bizler değildik; Mosinleriyle Taşnaklardı, Hıncaklardı, Armenakancılardı, Ramgavarcılardı, ve bunlara destek olan diğerleriydi... 

GEüYER, kendini bir ölüm kalım savaşı içinde bulan ve arkasından hançerlendiğini gören bir ülkenin o koşullarda alabileceği belki de en akılcı bir savaş önlemiydi. ABD'nin onyıllar sonra bile Japon Amerikalılara ve hemen sonra da Nagasaki ve Hiroşima'ya yaptıklarını hatırlayınız. İngilizlerin kendi Almanlarına, Fransızların Alsas Loren Almanlarına, Sovyetlerin Kırım Türklerine yaptıklarını hatırlayınız. GEüYERden önce ve GEüYER'den sonra, tüm dünyada, ve özellikle de Avrupa'da ve Batı'da, yüzlerce binlerce GEüYER kararı ve uygulaması olduğu halde,bugün neden hep Türkiye ağızlara sakız edilmiştir diye özürcülerimize bir sormak gerekir. 

*Biz Mosin'e geri dönelim.* 
Türk Tarih Kurumunun araştırmalarına göre Ermeni komitacılarının öldürdüğü Müslüman sayısı yarım milyonu geçmektedir. Bu rakam, aynı bölgede ölen tüm Müslüman sayısı olan 1,2 milyonun içinde ve bu 1,2 milyon rakamı da tüm Birinci Dünya Savaşında ölen Müslümanların sayısı olan 3 milyonun içindedir (Justin McCarthy). İçinden şehit, gazi, ölü, yaralı çıkmayan tek Müslüman ailesi yoktur. Bu 3 milyon içinde, orantıya vurulunca görülecektir ki en büyük kayıpları Türkler vermiştir. Acılarımız bu kadar derin ve bu kadar yaygındır. 

Görülüyor ki, Birinci Dünya Savaşında çektiğimiz acıların, verdiğimiz kayıpların önemli bir kısmı (yanı yaklaşık altıda biri) "Büyük Ermenistan" hayali peşinde koşanların acımasızca kullandığı Mosinler yüzündendir. 


*YANITLANMAYAN TAşNAK PROPAGANDALARI SONUNDA BİZİ BUGüNE TAşIDI*
İçerde Taşnak-Mosinleri Müslümanları vururken, dışarıda Taşnak-sözcüleri bambaşka bir hava estiriyordu. Taşnakların 30 propaganda merkezinden dünyaya sürekli " fakir, açlıktan ölen, vergiden ezilen, zulümden katledilen, Hristiyan Ermeniler" mesajı ustaca geçiliyordu. Böylece Hristiyan aleminin gönül telleri titretiliyordu. 

Erivan, Batum, Tiflis, Baku, Gençe Karabağ, Tebriz Kars, Erzurum, Van, Mus, Bitlis, Ahlat, Hatay, İskenderiye, Trabzon, istanbul, İzmir Kırım, St. Petersburg, Moskova, Sofya, Bükreş, Lefkoşa, Cenevre, Paris, Boston ve üç ayrı Kafkas kentinden dünyaya yayılan bu yalanlar maalesef hemen alıcı buluyordu, çünkü Türk'e Müslüman'a karşı zaten müthiş bir önyargı vardı. 

Abartılı Taşnak hikayelerini dinleyenler* "Türktür, Müslümandır, yapmıştır" önyargısıyla* hiç sorgu sual etmeden bunları gazete ve dergilerine taşıyorlardı. Bazıları öyle inanmıştı ki, bu yalanları romantize eden, yok satan romanlar yazdı. Bunlardan biri olan Franz Werfel ölüm döşeğinde gerçekleri maalesef geç gördüğünü, yalanlara alet olup* 'Musa Dağında Kırk Gün"* kitabını yazdığı için pişmanlık duyduğunu yakın dostu Albert Amateau'ya söylemiş ve bir şekilde af dilemişti. Ama *"büyük yalan"* çoktan almış başını gitmişti. 

Bizdeki romancılar gerçeklerin ortaya çıkmasında belki yardımcı olabilirlerdi ama onların da bir kısmı bu yalanlara sempatiyle bakmaya başladılar. Hatta bazıları bu yalanların üzerine utanmadan bir de roman yazdılar. Bugün bile böyle düşünen ve özür için imza toplamaya kalkışan bazı aydınlarımızın olduğunu üzüntüyle görmekteyiz. Onlar da Taşnak propagandalarına esir düştüler. 

Türk'e hala kimse fikrini sormak gereğini duymuyor çünkü Ermeni yalanları artık bir kültür haline geldi. *"Ermeni Hristiyandır, yalan söylemez. Türk Müslümandır, yapmıştır."* anlayışı şimdi maalesef bu* "özürcüler"* kervanında ses buluyor.

İşte bu kampanyalar, bu yalanlar bizi bugünlere taşıdı. Biz işe, *"Kan ve kin dursun, yeni kurduğumuz ülkemiz kalkınsın, barış içinde hep beraber refaha ve mutluluğa ulaşalım."* gibi asil düşüncelerle hep sustuk. Konuşmadık. Cevap vermedik. Anlatmadık. Dünya kamuoyu ise* "Türk sustuğuna göre herhalde suçlu"* diye düşündü. Ermenilerin cüretleri arttı. Yalanlar aradan geçen zamanda dallandı, budaklandı. üyle ki ölülerin sayıları bile ikiye, üçe, dörde, beşe katlandı. Artık kimse *" 1919 Paris Barış Konferansı raporlarında 200,000 olarak gösterilen Ermeni ölü sayısı, nasıl olur da 2008 de bir buçuk milyona ulaşır? ülüler hiç çoğalır mı?"* diye sormuyordu. Mantık hislere, gerçeklerse yalanlara teslim bayrağını çekmişti. 

O halde, Mosin, *"Büyük Ermenistan"* hayali ile girişilen kanlı bir kalkışmayı en iyi temsil eden semboldur. 

Mosin, canlarını Taşnak çeteleri ellerinde işkence ile veren yarım milyondan fazla Müslüman'in acı sonlarının da ironik bir sembolüdür. 


*"GAFLAN" NEDİR BİLİR MİSİNİZ?* 
şimdi teybi ileri saralım ve 1994 yılına gelelim. Sovyetler Birliği çökmüş ve Ermenistan daha yeni bağımsızlığını kazanmıştır. ülkelerini imar edeceği, halkını kalkındıracağı ve vatandaşlarına refah ve mutluluk getireceği yerde, yine o* "Büyük Ermenistan" hastalığı* ve hayali ile yanıp tutuşan Ermeni liderler ne yapıyor? ünce Karabağ'a arkasından da Azerbaycan'ın diğer bölgelerine saldırıyor. 

Bu sefer ellerinde Rus Mosinler yerine Rus tankları ve Rus danışmanları vardır. Azeri halkını kırıp geçirirler. Birçoğunu öldürürler. Bir milyon kadarını silah zoru ile evlerinden kaçmak zorunda bırakırlar. 

Propagandayı gene unutmazlar. Ama bu sefer kendimizi* 'Gaflan"* denen yepyeni bir olgu ile karşı karşıya buluruz. 

Gaflan, Ermeni askerlerinin öldürdüğü Azeri'lerin cesetlerini arkada iz bırakmasınlar diye yakıp yok eden ekiplere verilen bir addır. Hitler'in Nazileri Yahudileri canlı canlı yakıyorlardı; Gaflancılar ise henüz öldürülmüş Azerileri. Naziler diri diri yaktı ve öldürdü; Ermeniler ise önce öldürdü, sonra yaktı. O yüzden, kafaca Nazilerle Ermeni askerlerin arasında pek fazla fark olduğu söylenemez. Aradaki fark son nefestir; Naziler son nefesten önce, Gaflancılar ise son nefesten sonra yaktılar. İkisi de fırın kullandılar. İkisi de yaktılar. *İkisi de özür dilemediler.* 

Bizler Gaflancıların tüm insanlıktan özür dilemesini beklerken, bir de baktık ki bizim bazı* "aydınlarımız"* bu Gaflancılardan özür dilemeye kalkıyorlar. Biz özürcülerimiz adına, insanlık adına utandık… 

*şunu da hemen hatırlatalım ki, daha Ermenistan'ın toprak talepleri henüz bitmemiştir:* Azerbaycan'dan Karabağ ve Batı Azerbaycan'ı, Türkiye'den Doğu Anadolu'yu, Gürcistan'dan Javakheti bölgesini, İran'dan kuzeybatı bölgesini, ve yine Azerbaycan'dan Nahçıvan bölgesini alıp "Büyük Ermenistan"i kurmak istemektedirler. 

Gaflan, bu bakımdan, "Büyük Ermenistan" hayalinin en korkunç ve güncel sembolü haline gelmiştir.

Böylece Mosin'den Gaflan'a uzanan bu trajik çizgide, "Büyük Ermenistan" kurma ihtirasının hiç bir zaman sönmediğini, tam aksine, tekrar parladığını üzülerek gözlemlemekteyiz. 


*TüRK üZüRCüLER İşTE BU MOSİN-GAFLAN ZİNCİRİNİN SON HALKASIDIR* 
Bilerek ya da bilmeyerek, bazı Türk aydınları, garip bir yaklaşımla Ermenilerden özür dilemek için imza toplamaya kalkmaktadırlar. Düşünce ve ifade hürriyeti var; isteyen istediğinden herhangi bir nedenle özür dileyebilir. Ama şehitlerimizi, ölülerimizi yok sayarak, yukarıda açıkladığımız bu Mosin-Gaflan çizgisine hizmet ettiklerini göremeyerek, ya da önemsemeyerek, ve hepimizi ima ederek özür dileyemezler. 

Yarın dünya basını* "Türkiye'de bazı aydınlar özür diledi" yerine "Türkiye'de aydınlar özür diledi"* gibi yanlış başlıklar atarlar ve kamuoyunu yanıltırlarsa, bu yalanların vicdanı sorumlusu bu imzacılar olur ki bu sorumluluktan yaşamları boyunca kaçamazlar (Aynı Franz Werfel'in ölüm döşeğinde yaptığı yanlışlıklar için özür dilemesi gibi.) 

Mesele, Birinci Dünya Savaşı nedeniyle tüm ölülerden, tüm acı çeken insanlardan, kadın-erkek, yaşlı-genç, çoluk, çocuk, din, dil, milliyet, bölge ayırmadan özür dilemekse, bunda hiçbir sorun görmeyiz. Biz de böyle hümanist bir yaklaşıma veya açılıma imzalarımızı koyarız. 

Ama amaç Türkiye'mizin elini zorlamak, dünya kamuoyu önünde Türkiye'mizi zor duruma sokmak,ve bu şekilde Mosin-Gaflan çizgizine hizmet etmekse, böyle bir şeyi kabul etmemiz asla mümkün olamaz. 

İlle de özür dilemek istiyorlarsa, bu aydınlarımız kendi adlarına özür dileyebilirler. ürneğin, Türkiye'mizi dünya kamuoyu önünde sürekli hedef tahtasına çevirdikleri için, Türkiye'mize yardım ve hizmetleri dokunmadığı için, katma değer üretemedikleri, ya da tarihimizin mirasını har vurup harman savurdukları için, tüm Türkiye'den de özür dileyebilirler. 

Ama en uygunu, Mosinlerin vurduğu Muhsin'lerden, Gaflanların yaktığı Aslan'lardan özür dilemeleri olur…

http://www.yyvdkusa.org/Survey.html

*BEN DE üZüR DİLEMİYORUM DİYORSANIZ,KAMPANYAMIZA DESTEK OLUN*!

http://www.yyvdkusa.org/kampanya.php


*ahmetdursun*
*16.12.2008*
*www.toplumsalbilinc.org*


...

----------


## bozok

*şehit Elçiye üzür Dilettiler!*



*"Ermenilerden özür diliyorum” kampanyasında listede yer alan bir isim şaşkına çevirdi.*

Bir grup akademisyen tarafından başlatılan *“Ermeni kardeşlerimden özür diliyorum”* kampanyası, bir skandala imza attı. Ermeni terörü örgütü tarafından 1975 yılında şehit edilen Türkiye’nin Paris Büyükelçisi İsmail Erez’in ismi, kampanyaya destek verenler listesinde kullanıldı. 

Gazeteci Ali Bayramoğlu, profesörler Baskın Oran ve Ahmet İnsel ve Dr. Cengiz Aktar’ın öncülüğünde başlatılan kampanyanın “www.ozurdiliyoruz.com” adresli internet sitesinde, şehit İsmail Erez’in ismi de *“büyükelçi”* unvanı kullanılarak *Paris’ten bir katılımcı olarak* gösterildi. 

İsmali Erez, bir resepsiyondan dönerken büyükelçiliğe 350-400 metre mesafe kala, otomobilinin yavaşladığı sırada 3 veya 4 kişiden oluşan Ermeni teröristlerin silahlı saldırısına uğradı. Erez, kalbinden ve boynundan aldığı yaralarla şehit olurken, saldırıda Erez’in şoförü Talip Yener de şehit edildi. İsmail Erez’in adının, Ermeni teröristlerce şehit edildikten tam 33 yıl sonra böyle bir kampanyada kimler tarafından kullanıldığı henüz bilinmiyor. Erez, Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın teröre kurban verdiği dördüncü diplomat olmuştu. Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nda Erez’in ismini taşıyan bir de toplantı salonu bulunuyor. İsmail Erez’in adı çeşitli illerdeki okullar ile cadde ve sokaklarda da yaşatılıyor. 

Kampanyaya katılmak için internet sitesine geçerli bir eposta adresi bilgisi ile bir mesaj yollamak gerekiyor. Katılımcı listesi dün itibarıyla 13 bin kişiyi geçti. Ancak, bu isimlerden ne kadarının sahte katılımcı olduğu belli değil. Kampanya katılımcıları arasında *Temel İskit* ve *ünal ünsal* gibi emekli büyükelçilerin de imzaları bulunuyor. 


*ürgütü Taşnaklar kurdu* 

*“Ermeni Soykırımı Adalet Komandoları”* adlı terör grubu Taşnaklar tarafından kuruldu. ürgütün adı daha sonra *“Ermeni Devrimci Ordusu”* şeklinde değiştirildi. Bu grubun bütün cinayetleri ve bombalama olayları Taşnaklar tarafından planlandı. Bu terör örgütünün ASALA’dan farkı, ASALA terör eylemlerinde Türk veya başka ülkelerin vatandaşları arasında ayrım gözetmezken; Taşnak ve ona bağlı terör grupları, hedef olarak yalnız Türkleri, Türk vatandaşlarını, Türk temsilcilerini seçtiler. ASALA ismi, Erez cinayetinde henüz duyulmamıştı. 16 şubat 1976’da Türkiye’nin Beyrut Büyükelçiliği Başkatibi Oktar Cirit’in öldürülmesi ile ASALA terör örgütü isimini duyurdu. 


*Duyurudan sonra değişti* 

KampanyanIn internet sitesinde* isimleri sahte şekilde yer alan vatandaşların* suç duyurularının ardından *“ozurdiliyoruz.com”* sitesinden, “Katılanlar” ve “Katılmak için tıklayın” bölümleri çıkarıldı. şu anda sayfada, sadece destek verenlerin katılımcı sayısı görünüyor. Ancak, katılımcıların isimlerine ulaşılamıyor. 


*PUSUYA DüşüRüLDü* 

Büyükelçi İsmail Erez, Türkiye’nin Viyana Büyükelçisi Daniş Tunaligil’in bir suikast sonucu şehit olmasından iki gün sonra, 24 Ekim 1975’te pusuya düşürülerek şehit edilmişti. Saldırıda Erez’in şoförü Talip Yener de şehit oldu Katliamların 1974 Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı’nın ardından gerçekleşmesi nedeniyle, önce faillerin Rum teröristler olduğu zannedildi. Ancak, saldırıyı “Ermeni Soykırımı Adalet Komandoları” adlı örgüt üstlendi. Türkiye, 1976’daki üçüncü suikastta ASALA terör örgütü ile tanıştı. Saldırı gazetelere böyle yansımıştı. 


*Kampanya yorumları Gül’ü üzdü* 

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün bir grup akademisyenin başlattığı ‘Ermenilerden özür diliyoruz’ kampanyasına yönelik açıklamalarının ardından yapılan yorumlar Köşk’ün tepkisine yol açtı. Cumhurbaşkanlığı Basın Merkezi dün konuya ilişkin açıklama yaptı. Açıklamada, “Cumhurbaşkanımız, konuyla ilgili görüşlerinin bilinmesine rağmen, konunun küçük siyasi hesaplarla çarpıtılmakta olmasından üzüntü duymuşlardır’’ denildi. 


*“Ermeni misin?” diye sorarlar* 

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Canan Arıtman önceki gün büyük tepki çeken açıklamalarının ardından dün de* “Ermenilerin soykırım suçu işlediğimize dair savını haklı bulanlara, destekleyenlere, hoş görenlere, ‘Sen Ermeni misin?’ diye sorarlar. Cumhurbaşkanı da olsa sorarlar”* dedi. 

Arıtman açıklamasında,* “Bir grup aymaz tarafından milletimize büyük bir haksızlık yapılarak hakaret ediliyor”* ifadesini kullandı. 


Sevil KüüüKKOşUM/Akşam 


19.12.2008

----------


## bozok

*'özürdiliyoruz.com' Engellendi*



*'özürdiliyoruz.com'a imza atmak engellendi.*

Bir grup sözde aydının başlattığı kampanyanın sitesi www.ozurdiliyoruz.com'da imza atmak için konulan bölüme dün öğlenden itibaren girilemedi. Uzmanlar bunun bir çeşit ‘hackleme' olduğunu belirtiyor. 

‘üzür Diliyoruz' kampanyasının internet adresi www.ozurdiliyoruz.com'da imza atmak için konulan bölüme dün öğlenden itibaren girilemedi. Sitenin ilk halinde yer alan ‘katılanlar' ve ‘katılmak için tıklayın' butonları da sitenin anasayfasında görünmez oldu. Bilgisayar teknisyenleri bu engellemenin *bir çeşit ‘hackleme' olduğunu* belirtiyor. 

Müdahalenin ancak az sayıda kurumda bulunabilecek, çok büyük kapasiteli bilgisayarlarla, *‘katılmak için tıklayın'* butonuna *saniyede bir milyon ‘tık'* yapılarak gerçekleştirildiği öne sürülüyor. *Butonlar yok edilince site imzacılara kapatılmış oldu.* 





19.12.2008 / İNTERNETAJANS

----------


## bozok

*AKP'li Vekillere üzür Diletmişler*

 

*Kampanyaya katılması söz konusu olmayan isimlerin adına da imza atıldığı ortaya çıktı.*

Eski Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Yusuf Halaçoğlu ile bazı AKP milletvekilleri de bildiriye imza atmış görünürken, kampanyanın öncülerinden olan *Hakan Tahmaz*, *"Kampanya sabote edildi. şimdi güvenlik önlemi alıyoruz, isimleri süzgeçten geçireceğiz"* açıklamasını yaptı. 

*Siteye imza atanların sayısı dün akşam saatlerinde 13 bini geçmişti.* Fakat listeler incelendiğinde, bazı ilginç isimler dikkat çekti. Bir süre önce yaptığı röportajda, geçmişte bir Ermeni güreşçiye yaptığı hareketten pişmanlık duyduğunu açıklayan eski güreşçi AKP Sivas Milletvekili Hamza Yerlikaya, AKP Isparta Milletvekili Süreyya Sadi Bilgiç gibi isimler de yer aldı. 

Yerlikaya, bildiriye imza atmasının söz konusu olmadığını belirterek, *"Biz hata yapmadık ki özür dileyeyim. Hata yapanlar özür dilesin"* dedi. 

Bilgiç ise, basın mensuplarının uyarmasıyla, listede adının yer aldığını öğrendiğini belirterek, *"İsmimi oraya yazanlar hakkında savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunacağım"* dedi. 


*BUNDAN SONRA İSİMLER İNCELENECEK* 
Tahmaz ise, sitenin kuruluş aşamasında güvenlik önlemi düşünülmediğini, siteye giren herkesin istediği isimle imza atabildiğini belirterek,* "Bir arkadaşı görevlendirdik. Bundan sonra bütün isimler süzgeçten geçecek. Mevcut isimleri de süzgeçten geçireceğiz"* diye konuştu. 

(Milliyet) 



19.12.2008

----------


## bozok

*Hepaynıyavşaklarız.com*

 

*"Soros abilerinin"* yetiştirdiği yeni bir gurup ve onlara da başka ülkelerde *“semirtilip”* buraya gönderilmiş* “aydınlar”* eklendi.

Bugün benden* “tezi-antitezi”* olan ağır bir yazı beklemeyin. Bugün* “hafif” olma hakkımı* kullanmak ve* “hafifliklere”* aynı güzellik içinde cevap vermek istiyorum. Peki bu yazdıklarım ile başlıkta bahsettiğim internet sitesinin adresi arasında ne gibi bir bağlantı var? Arz edeyim. Bildiğiniz gibi 12 Eylül döneminde *“havadan kaptıkları”* elektrik sayesinde *“Devlet ne yaptıysa herşey kötüdür”* moduna girmiş bir grup* “arkadaşımıza”*, son dönemde *“Soros abilerinin”* yetiştirdiği yeni bir gurup ve onlara da başka ülkelerde *“semirtilip” buraya gönderilmiş “aydınlar”* eklendi. 

Dediğim gibi 12 Eylül sürecinde *“edindikleri”* bol elektrik sonrası* “ampul ”* gibi ışımaya başladıkları için bu arkadaşlar* “aydın”* olarak toplumda yerlerini aldılar. Yukarıda verdiğim internet sitesi bu arkadaşlarımızın, *“özürdiliyoruz.com”* gibi açtıkları sitelerin hepsinin bir adreste toplanması için tarafımdan yaratılmış bir adres. Peki neden bu adres? 

Anlatacağım... Ama ilk etapta* “yavşak”* kelimesinin anlamına açıklık getirmem lazım. Bu anlam dikkate alınmazsa *“yanlış anlaşılabilirim”* hatta hakaret ettiğim düşünülebilir. Yavşak kelimesinin sözlüklerde iki anlamı var *1. Bit yavrusu-sirke-buluğa ermemiş bit, 2. Düşünce dünyası “tutucu” olmaktan kurtulmuş-gevşemiş...* Gördüğünüz gibi* “kötü”* bir anlam yok. Ben de* “yavşak”* kelimesini *“düşünce dünyası gevşemiş-tutucu olmaktan uzak-her şeyi düşünebilir”* anlamında kullandım... 

Sevgili dostlar, Ermeniler’den özür dileme girişimine baktığımda geçmişte *“Kıbrıs gitsin ne olur? Türkiye Avrupa’nın her istediği yapmalı? Türkiye’de 60 azınlık var”...* gibi *“fikirleri”* savunan arkadaşlar tarafından ortaya konduğunu farkettim... Aynı zamanda bu arkadaşların ortak başka özellikleri de var hepsinin isimlerinde* “S-O-R-O-S”* harfleri geçiyor. Kimilerinin daha da küçük ortak paydaları var Amerikan helikopterleri Bekaa vadisini basıyor, bunlardan biri oradan çıkıyor, kimi Amerika’dan apar topar Türkiye’ye gazete çıkarmaya geliyor, bazıları da Türk pasaportlarının* “renklerini”* kıyafetleri ile uyduramadıkları için *“haklı olarak”* değişik renklerde Avrupa ülkesi pasaportu kullanıyorlar... 

Sevgili dostlarım, benim girişimi tamamen masumane. Her olayda bu arkadaşlar karşımıza çıktığı için *“bütün faaliyetlerini”* *bir sitede toplamaları* çok mantıklı. Aslında sadece* “hepaynıyavşaklarız.com”* tek alternatif değil. şunlar da olabilir* “sorostanindirdikmoney.com, Turkolannevarsakötüdür.net, önceindiragangisonraeylem.org”* gibi *“genel toparlayıcı”* isimler de olabilir... 

Uzun lafın kısası bu arkadaşlar, çok çalışıp, çok yoruluyorlar ve *“düşünce dünyaları”* bizlere göre daha geniş olduğu için *“bizden çok daha ileri detaylara”* imza atıyorlar. Bu insanların birarada bulunmaları ve Türk halkının bu güzide şahıslara bir internet adresinden ulaşması daha doğru... 

*Not 1: “Bu sitedeki imzamı geri çekip sizin istediğiniz her yerde çıkıp yanlış yaptım diyeceğim”* diyen bütün* “ana sayfadaki”* kurucu arkadaşlara bir teklifim var imzasını geri çeken ve çıkıp özür dileyen her birine yüzbin dolar vereceğim...Ve sonrasında benim de bir projem var, onda da çalışmak isterlerse kapım sonuna kadar açık... 

*Not 2:* Bu girişimi aslında hiç ciddiye almıyorum.* Bu isimlerin “Türkler’i temsil etme” yetkisi ve etkisi “sıfır”...*

*Yaptıkları şuna benziyor benim bir site açıp Fransızlar adına “özür dilememe” ! “Ben ne kadar Fransa’yı temsil ediyorsam, onlar da o kadar Türkiye’yi temsil ediyorlar”.* 


*Yiğit Bulut* 
[email protected]

19.12.2008

----------


## bozok

*TSK'dan Açıklama !*


 

*Devletin yapamadığı açıklama Genelkurmay'dan geldi: üzür dilenmesini doğru bulmuyoruz...*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İletişim Daire Başkanı Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak, *''Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyası''* ile ilgili, *''Bizim burada görüşümüz, yapılanları kesinlikle doğru bulmuyoruz. üzür dileme yanlış olduğu kadar zarar verici sonuçlar da doğurabilecek bir davranıştır''* dedi.



19.12.2008 11:32:00
İNTERNETAJANS

----------


## bozok

*Bizden kim özür dileyecek?*


*MERSİN DHA*
*MİLLİYET*
*19.12.2008*




Ermeni terör örgütü ASALA’nın, 1981 yılında Türkiye’nin Paris Başkonsolosluğu'na yaptığı baskında şehit ettiği, güvenlik ataşesi* Cemal üzen*’in eşi 51 yaşındaki Seher üzen, *"Ermeni Kardeşlerimden üzür Diliyorum"* kampanyasına tepki gösterdi

Ermeni terör örgütü ASALA’nın, 1981 yılında Türkiye’nin Paris Başkonsolosluğu'na yaptığı baskında şehit ettiği, güvenlik ataşesi Cemal üzen’in eşi 51 yaşındaki Seher üzen, "Ermeni Kardeşlerimden üzür Diliyorum" kampanyasına tepki gösterdi.

Mersin’de yaşayan üzen, kampanyayı duyunca sinirlerinin bozulduğunu söyledi ve tepkisini şöyle dile getirdi: 

*“Ermeni teröristler eşimin canına kıydığında, çocuklarımdan biri iki günlüktü, biri ilkokula bile gitmiyordu. Benden ve çocuklarımdan, bugüne kadar hiç kimse özür dilemedi. Bizden kim özür dileyecek? Birisi de benden veya benim gibilerden özür dilesin.”*




...

----------


## bozok

*YüCE TüRK MİLLETİNE*

  
Kendi ülkesine ihanet eden işbirlikçiler, tarihi çarpıtanlar, emperyalizmin sözcülüğünü ve Ermeni dalkavukluğu yapanlar özür dileyecekleri bir adres arıyorlarsa o da Yüce Türk milletidir. 

Kendilerine “aydın” sıfatı yakıştıran bir grup, 1915’te Ermenilerin şerrinden Türk milletini korumak için uygulanan tehcirden dolayı “üzür Dileme” kampanyası başlatmıştır. 

Dış servislerin ve küresel güç odaklarının projeleri çerçevesinde ortaya konulduğu intibaını veren bu tavır, tarihe, gerçeklere ve Türk milletine ihanettir.

Bilindiği gibi Ermeniler ile Türklerin ilişkisi, Türklerin Anadolu’ya gelmesiyle, bin yıl önce başlamıştır. Türkler ve Ermeniler yüzlerce yıl bir arada ve birbiriyle kaynaşmış bir biçimde yaşamışlardır. Bu barış, Rusların açık denizlere inmeye, İngilizler’in de Mısır-Hindistan yolunu güvence altına almaya karar vermesiyle bozulmuştur. 

Rusya, 1816’da Moskova’da Ermeni şark Dilleri Enstitüsü’nü kurmuş, İran ile yaptığı savaş sonrası 1826 yılında imzaladığı Türkmençay Antlaşması’yla elde ettiği Revan ve Nahcivan hanlıklarını birleştirerek Ermeni Vilayetini meydana getirmiştir. Açık denizlere inme stratejisi gereği olarak Ermeni halkını kullanmış ve kışkırtmıştır. İngiltere de, Cebeli Tarık, Mısır ve Hindistan yolunu koruyabilmek amacıyla Kıbrıs’a 1878’de yerleşmiştir. 

Ermenilerin büyük güçlerin emperyalist sopası haline gelmesi böyle başlamıştır.

Ruslar tarihe 93 Harbi olarak geçen savaşta Yeşilköy önlerine geldiklerinde, Ermeni Patriği Nerses Efendi tarafından ziyaret edilerek Rus üarı’ndan işgal edilen topraklarda bağımsız bir Ermeni Devleti kurulması talebinde bulunulmuştur.

Ermeniler, istediklerini elde edemeyince önce kurmuş oldukları bütün terör örgütlerini Türklere karşı eylem yapmak üzere birleştirmişlerdir. Bu terör örgütlerinin, Türklere karşı gerçekleştirdiği sayısız eylemlerinden birkaçı şunlardır:

24 Ekim 1895’te Zeytun (Süleymanlı) kasabasına saldıran 6 bin Ermeni, silahlarını aldıkları 50 subay ve 600 Türk askerini, ellerine balta, satır, kazma, kürek verdikleri Ermeni kadınlara öldürtmüştür. 

Ermeniler 1895’te Van, Kumkapı ve Sason olaylarını çıkartmıştır. Erzurum, Erzincan ve Kars’ta yüzbinlerce Türk, vahşice, acımasızca katledilmiştir. Bebekler, karınları süngülerle deşilen anneleriyle birlikte kazığa geçirilmiş, diri diri yakılmıştır.

26 Ağustos 1896’da, Ermeni Taşnak ürgütü Osmanlı Bankası’nı basarak havaya uçurmuştur.

21 Temmuz 1905 Cuma günü Taşnaklar tarafından Sultan Abdülhamit’e karşı suikast yapılmıştır. 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun, 21 Temmuz 1914 yılında seferberlik ilan ederek 1. Dünya Savaşı’na girmesini de, Ermeniler tarihi bir fırsat olarak görmüşlerdir. Fırsattan istifade Doğuda bir Ermeni Devleti kurmak amacıyla Taşnak, Hınçak, Ramgavar ve Veragas Miyal adlı Ermeni örgütleri İstanbul’da bir araya gelerek şu kararları alıp bütün teşkilatlarına ulaştırmışlardır:* “Rus ordusu huduttan ilerler ve Osmanlı ordusu çekilirse her tarafta birden eldeki vasıtalarla ayaklanılacaktır. Resmi müesseseler ve binalar bombalarla uçurulacak ve yakılacaktır. Hükümet kuvvetleri içerde meşgul edilecek ve levazım birlikleri vurulacaktır. Eğer Osmanlı ordusu ilerleyecek olursa Ermeni askerleri silahlarıyla birlikte Ruslar’a iltihak edecek, kıtalarından kaçıp çeteler kuracaktır”.*

Türkler üanakkale’de, Sarıkamış’ta, Galiçya’da var olma, yok olma savaşı verirken cephe gerisinde düşmanın beşinci kolu gibi davranarak savunmasız köyleri basan, insanları katledenlerin savaş sona erinceye kadar geçici olarak yerleri değiştirilmiştir. Tehcir denilen olay, bu şartların ürünüdür. 

Nihayetinde, ASALA adlı Ermeni terör örgütünce, kahpece şehit edilen Türk diplomatlarının kanları yerde kalmıştır. Katilleri bulunmuş değildir. Ermenistan, bu canileri kahraman payesiyle onurlandırmıştır. 

Azerbaycan topraklarının beşte biri Ermenilerin işgali altındadır. Hocalı’daki katliam, bütün dehşet ve vahşetiyle orta yerde durmaktadır. Ermeni mezaliminden kaçamayan yaşlı ve çocuklar, bütün dünyanın gözleri önünde kafatasları parçalanarak katledilmiştir. Avrupa Birliği ülkeleri ve ABD bu alçaklığa çanak tutmuştur. 

Bu tarihi gerçeklere rağmen “özür dileme” kampanyaları düzenleyenler, sefilliğin de ötesinde vicdani ve ahlaki yönden sorunludur.

Tehcirden Ermenileri kışkırtan, silahlandıran ve yönetenlerle oyuna gelenler sorumludur. 

Yaşadığı ülkeye ihanet edenlere dünyanın her yerinde uygulanan muamele aynıdır. 

Emperyalizmin sözcülüğüne soyunmuş bu aydın taslaklarının başlattığı “özür kampanyası”, her şeyden önce Ermenilerin saldırıları sonucu hayatını kaybetmiş olan şehitlere en büyük saygısızlıktır. 

Aslında kampanyayı düzenleyenlerin hangi millete aidiyet duydukları da bilinmediğinden kimden “özür” diledikleri de pek anlaşılamamıştır.
Kendi ülkesine ihanet eden işbirlikçiler, tarihi çarpıtanlar, emperyalizmin sözcülüğünü ve Ermeni dalkavukluğu yapanlar, özür dileyecekleri bir adres arıyorlarsa o da yüce Türk milletidir. 
Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyurulur.


*Ermenilerin vahşice katlettiği Türkler* 
*YIL: 1918 KARS*


*BAHüELİ:Onlardan utanıyorum*
MHP Genel Başkanı Bahçeli, Ermenicilerin girişimini değerlendirirken, “Kampanyayı başlatan kişilerden utandığımı söylemek istiyorum” dedi.

ARITMAN:Sözümün arkasındayım
CHP Milletvekili Canan Arıtman, Abdullah Gül’ün anne kökeninin Ermeni olduğunu ve bu gerçeğin Gül’ün dayısı tarafından dile getirildiğini ifade etti. 


**

Sahte imza üçkağıdı!


Ermenicilerin kampanya için kurduğu internet sitesinde adları kullanılan bir grup öğretmen “Biz imza atmadık” diye savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulundu. Kilis Milli Eğitim Müdürü Mehmet Emin Akkurt, bazı şube müdürleri ve okul müdürleri, sanal ortamdaki “Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyası” na ilişkin sitede yer alan listede isimlerinin bilgileri ve istekleri dışında kullanıldığı iddiasıyla Kilis Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulundu. Kilis Milli Eğitim Müdürü Mehmet Emin Akkurt, adliye çıkışında yaptığı açıklamada, “sözde aydınlar” diye nitelendirdiği bir takım kişiler tarafından internette “özür diliyorum” kampanyası başlatıldığını ve kampanyaya katılım listeleri yayınlandığını anımsattı. İnternet sitesindeki listenin 90 ve 91. sayfasında kendisinin ve bazı arkadaşlarının isimlerininkendilerinden habersiz kullanıldığını ifade eden Akkurt, şöyle konuştu: “Bilgimiz ve isteğimiz dışında adımızı kötüye kullanarak şahsımız ve temsil ettiğimiz devlet görevi şahsiyetimiz yıpratılmak istenmiştir. İlgililer hakkında Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı nezdinde şikayetçi ve davacı olarak suç duyurusunda bulunduk. Adımızı isteğimiz ve bilgimiz dışında kötüye kullananları şiddetle kınıyor ve lanetliyoruz.” (AA)


*Site hakkında suç duyurusu*


Muğla’da bir vatandaş özürcülerin internet sitesinin kapatılmasını istedi.
Muğla’nın Marmaris ilçesinde bir vatandaş, 1915 olaylarıyla ilgili olarak sanal ortamda başlatılan “özür dileme kampanyasının” sürdürüldüğü internet sitesinin kapatılması için savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulundu. “üzür Diliyoruz” kampanyasının sürdürüldüğü internet sitesinin kapatılmasını isteyen Ahmet Yılmaz, Marmaris Adliyesine gelerek Cumhuriyet Savcısına suç duyurusu dilekçesini verdi. Yılmaz, gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada, internet sitesi aracılığıyla tamamen gerçek dışı ve hiçbir belgeye dayandırılmadan halkın kin ve düşmanlığa yönlendirildiğini söyledi. Sitenin yayınının bir an önce durdurulması için suç duyurusunda bulunduğunu kaydeden Yılmaz, başvurusunun takipçisi olacağını kaydetti. 

İşçi genç, savcılığa yaptığı başvurunun takipçisi olacağını söyledi.

*İstanbul Barosu: Hukuktan yoksun*
Kampanyaya İstanbul Barosu da tepki gösterdi. Barodan yapılan yazılı açıklamada bu kampanyanın gerçek amacının, Türk milletinin önüne altından kalkamayacak bir fatura koymak olduğu belirtilerek şu ifadeler kullanıldı: “Türk halkının duyarlılıklarını ve ulusal çıkarlarını önemsemeden, diaspora tezlerine ülke içinden katkı anlamına gelecek imza kampanyaları sonucu, ulusumuzun, bugüne kadar kararlılıkla sergilediği toplumsal direnç çökertilmek, güçsüzleştirilmek istenmektedir. Atılacak her imza, toprak ve tazminat istemlerinin dayanağı olarak Türkiye’nin önüne konulmak istenen dayanaksız istemlere neden olacaktır. Bireysel tavır diye nitelenmesine karşın, ulusumuzun toptan suçlanmasına, yükümlülük altına sokulmasına yönelik kampanya, iyi niyetten, bilimsellikten, hakkaniyetten hukuksallıktan tümüyle yoksundur”

**

*Türk milletinden imza bekliyoruz*
Türk Eğitim-Sen Dörtyol şubesi, bir grubun sanal ortamda başlattığı özür dileme kampanyasına karşı “www.sizozurdileyin.com” internet sitesini kurarak imza kampanyası başlattı. Türk Eğitim-Sen Dörtyol şube Başkanı Yaşar Gürakan, Ermeni katliamlarından mağdur olanları desteklemek, Ermeni destekçilerini kınamak amacıyla faaliyete geçirdikleri siteyi kısa sürede çok sayıda kişinin ziyaret ederek kampanyalarına destek verdiğini söyledi. Gürakan, “1915 yılında camilere doldurulup yakılan Müslüman Türklerden, hunharca öldürülen Osmanlı Paşası Talat Paşa’dan, 1973-1984 yıllarında katledilen dış işleri görevlilerimizden, Hocalı’da öldürülen masum Azeri vatandaşlarımızdan, Ermeni katiller adına siz özür dileyin” diyerek seslerini duyurmak istediklerini anlattı. Gürakan, “Türk milletinden destek bekliyoruz” dedi.

“www.sizozurdileyin.com” internet sitesinden imza kampanyası başlatan Türk Eğitim-Sen, destek istedi.

*Katliamları hatırlattılar*


1915 yılında Osmanlı toprakları içinde yaşanan olaylara değinilen kısa bir metnin imzaya açıldığı ve isimlerin www.ozurdiliyoruz.com internet adresinde yayınlandığı kampanyaya karşı, “geçmişte Osmanlı insanlarının, Ermeniler tarafından maruz bırakıldıkları vahşetlerden ötürü” özür bekleyen başka bir kampanya daha başlatıldı. Kampanyanın internet adresi ise ww.ozurbekliyorum.com oldu. üzür bekleyenlerin kurduğu sitenin sayfa düzeni, renk ve yazı seçimi ve site kullanımı, tepki toplayan ilk özür kampanyası için tasarlanan sitenin aynısı olması ise dikkat çekti. Sitede, tepki sitesindeki gibi bir metin yer aldı. Metinde, “Geçmişte Osmanlı insanlarının, Ermeniler tarafından maruz bırakıldıkları vahşetlerden ötürü, tüm Ermenilerin ve yandaşlarının özür dilemeleri gerektiğini düşünüyorum. Bu vahşetlere göz yumamayacağımı belirtiyor, tüm Türk Dünyası ve Osmanlı torunları adına özür bekliyorum” denildi. Sitede bir de şubat 1992’deki Karabağ Savaşı sırasında Dağlık Karabağ Bölgesi’nde bulunan Hocalı kasabasında Ermeniler tarafından öldürülen Türklerin fotoğrafı yer alıyor. 

www.ozurdiliyoruz.com internet adresinde ise Ermenilerin öldürdüğü Türklerin fotoğrafı yer alırken, “Asıl onlar özür dilesin” dendi.

*Ermeniler devamını bekliyor*
ABD’deki Ermeni Asamblesi, işbirlikçilerin başlattığı kampanyadan memnun olduğunu açıkladı.

ABD’de bulunan Amerika Ermeni Asamblesi (AAA) adlı kuruluş, Türkiye’de bir grubun başlattığı 1915 olayları için Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyasını, Türkiye’nin Ermeni iddialarıyla yüzleşmesinin “ilk adımı” olduğunu ileri sürdü. AAA’dan yapılan açıklamaya göre, kuruluşun icra direktörü Bryan Ardouny, “Türkiye’de geri dönülmez bir eğilim başladı. 

Bu özür, bu yönde bir ilk adım ve Türkiye’nin, kaçınılmaz olarak ’soykırım’geçmişiyle yüzleşmesi sonucunu ortaya çıkaracak” görüşünü savundu.

*Kongre’deki Ermeni lobisi*
AAA’nın açıklamasında, özür kampanyasına verilen desteğin “dramatik” şekilde artmayı sürdürdüğü savunuldu. Ardouny, ABD başkanlığına seçilen Barack Obama ve yardımcısı Joe Biden’in, “Türkiye’nin geçmişiyle uzlaşmasını desteklediğini” söyledi. Obama, seçim kampanyası sırasında, başkan seçildiği takdirde, 1915 olaylarını “soykırım” olarak tanıyacağını dile getirmişti.

Bu arada Kongrenin alt kanadı Temsilciler Meclisi’ndeki Ermeni lobisinin Cumhuriyetçi kanadının eşbaşkanlığına Illinois eyaleti milletvekili Mark Kirk getirildi. üzellikle Temsilciler Meclisindeki Ermeni lobisinin, en kısa sürede benzer bir tasarıyı hazırlayıp sunması bekleniyor.

BUTUN TURKIYE AYAğA KALKTI
Malum takımın bildirisine yurdun dört bir tarafından tepki yağıyor. Akademisyenler, sivil toplum 
mensupları, vatandaşlar girişimi kınıyor.



*İFTİRALARI KABUL ETME REZİLLİğİNİ YAşIYORUZ*
*Türk Ocakları Genel Başkanı Nurİ Gürgür:* 
Bu, Türkiye gibi bölgede çok kritik bir konumda olan bir ülkenin siyasal tezlerine darbe vurmaktır. Mesele tarihi bir meseledir. Tarihi perspektif içinde aydınlanması gerekirken, insanlar kesin hüküm vermeyi tercih ediyorlar. Doğrudan doğruya Türk milletini tahkir etmeyi ise insancıllık ve özgürlük olarak tanımlıyorlar. Biz, siyasal olarak bu açılımı kendi yönümüzde geliştirmek yerine Ermeni tezlerini kabullenmek gibi bir rezilliği yaşıyoruz.

GAFLET VE HİYANET İüERİSİNDELER 
*Adıyaman üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mustafa Gündüz:* 
Bu kampanyada sözde aydın diye etiketlenenlerin önemli bir bölümü Türkiye’nin Atatürk’ün gösterdiği çağdaş uygarlık düzeyinin üzerine çıkma hedefinden rahatsız. Cumhuriyetin değerleri ulus devlet üzerine kuruludur. Liberal, ekonomik ya da düşünsel sisteme sadakatlerini emperyalist ülkelerin ülkemiz üzerinde oynamak istedikleri oyunlarla birleştirenler ya gaflet içerisindedirler ya da hıyanetle meşguldürler.

Hİü KİMSEDEN üZüR DİLEMİYORUZ 
*Türkiye Gençlik Federasyonu Genel Başkanı RIza Sümer:*
1915 olaylarından hem Ermenistan’ın hem de Türkiye’nin ders çıkarması gerekir. Bu derslerde kimse kendini sadece öğretmen veya sadece öğrenci olarak görmemelidir. Hepimiz hem öğrenci hem de öğretmen olmak durumundayız. İki komşu ülkenin bugünkü kuşakları, geçmişte bu topraklarda yaşanan çok acı olayların sorumlusu değildir. Bu nedenle biz, hiç kimseden özür dilemiyoruz. Hiç kimseye de adımıza özür dileme yetkisi vermiyoruz. Ayrıca, hiç kimseden de bizden özür dilemesini beklemiyoruz. 

TARİHİ BELGELERİ GüRMEZDEN GELİYORLAR
*Elazığ Veteriner Hekimleri Oda Başkanı Doç. Dr. Orhan üzbey:* 
Kampanyayı şiddetle kınıyorum. Erivan’ın avukatlığını yaparak lobi oluşturmaya çalışan sözde aydın, aslında aydınlanma özürlü çevrelerin başlattıkları kampanya bu sözde aydınların amacını ortaya çıkarmıştır. Ermeni hayranı olan bu sözde aydınların Erzurum, Van gibi Doğu Anadolu illerinde, Ermeni mezaliminin kol gezdiği diyarlarda yapılan araştırmalara bakması gerekir. Her ne kadar bu isimler aydınlanma özürlü olsalar da fazla zahmete girmeden Atatürk‘ün kurduğu Türk Tarih Kurumu’ndan istedikleri bilgileri, belgeleri alabilirler. Ermenilerin neler yaptıkları hususunda yörede hala bulunan kalıntıları ve tarihi belgeleri görmezlikten gelmek gaflet ve delalettir, diye düşünüyorum.

SOYKIRIMI YALANININ KABULü İüİN UğRAşILIYOR 
*1. Dünya Harbinde Ermeni üetelerin Katliamlarına Uğramış Mağdurlar Derneği:* 
Yönetim kurulu olarak Ermeni diasporasına ve radikal Ermeni gruplarına cesaret veren, Türklerin acılarını yok sayan, Vanlıları derinden yaralayan, taraflı “üzür Diliyorum” kampanyasına öncülük eden marjinal grubu, destekleyenleri ve imza atanları kınıyor ve protesto ediyoruz. Bu, asılsız iddiaların ülkemizce kabul ettirilmesine yönelik kampanyanın bir parçasıdır. Yargısız infazdır. 

GELSİNLER DE TOPLU MEZARLARI GüRSüNLER
*Atatürk üniversitesi Türk Ermeni İlişkileri Araştırma Merkezi Müdürü Doç. Dr. Erol Kürkçüoğlu:* 
1. Dünya Savaşı sırasında ve savaştan sonra asıl mağdur olan taraf, Türkler olmuştur. Başlatılan özür kampanyasıyla insanların kafası karıştırılmak isteniyor. Tarihimizde soykırım ve katliamın olmadığı belgelerle ortadadır. Bu meseleyi en iyi biz biliyoruz. Bunun aksini iddia eden gelip toplu mezarlarda yaptığımız çalışmaları görsün.

BİZ SUüLU DEğİLİZ SUüLULAR DüşüNSüN
*Koru Beldesi Belediye Başkanı Recep Başan:*Kampanyada adım gözüküyor. şahsım ve milletim adına Ermenilerden özür dilemiyorum. üzür dileyecek biri var ise bu biz değiliz. Adım listeye kötü niyetli kişiler tarafından eklenmiş. Tarihini bilen bir Türk evladı olarak, Ermenilerden neden özür dileyelim? Bu olaylarda suçlu biz miyiz? şahsım ve milletim adına Ermenilerden özür dilemiyorum. üzür dileyecek biri var ise bu biz değiliz. 

VİCDANIMIZ KALDIRMIYOR
*Asılsız Soykırım İddialarıyla Mücadele Derneği* 
*(ASİMED) Erzurum şube Başkanı Yrd. Doç. Dr. Süleyman üİğdem:*
Kampanya tarihi gerçekler bilinmeden, araştırılmadan, tamamen hissi ve taraflı bir değerlendirme sonucu başlatıldı. Kampanyayı düzenleyenler tarihi gerçekleri görmezden geldi. 1915 öncesini bilmeden olayları ele almak hem milletimizi rencide eder hem de tarihi gerçeklerin reddini ortaya koyar. Bu gibi olaylarla ilgili bir çalışma yapılırken önce araştırılmalı, sonra kamuoyu önüne çıkılmalıdır. Bizim de vicdanımız bu yapılanı kaldırmıyor ve çeşitli illerde katledilen aziz şehitlerimizden özür diliyoruz. üünkü bu topraklarda Müslüman Türk olarak yaşarken bunun bedelini canlarıyla ödeyen şehitlerimizin masumiyetini ne içerde ne de dışarda anlatabildik. 

Ermeni zulmüne maruz kalanların yakınları tarafından kurulan dernekler ise sözde aydınları bölgeye gelip asıl gerçeklerle yüzleşmeye çağırıyor.
Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında Ruslarla işbirliği yapıp Doğu ve Güneydoğu’da terör estiren Ermenilerin katliam izleri hala canlılığını koruyor. 

*Sözlerimin arkasındayım*


Ermenicilere destek veren Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e “Anne tarafından etnik kökenini araştırın görürsünüz” diye çıkışan CHP’li Canan Arıtman geri adım atmadı: Gerçekleri söyledim

*Haber: Selda üztürk KAY*
TBMM Dışişleri Komisyonu toplantısında gündem dışı söz alarak “özür dileme” kampanyasına destek veren Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e yüklenen CHP İzmir Milletvekili Canan Arıtman sözlerinin arkasında olduğunu söyledi. Toplantıda kullandığı “Abdullah Gül, cumhurun, yani Türk milletinin cumhurbaşkanlığını yapsın, etnik kökeninin değil. Cumhurbaşkanı’nın anne tarafından etnik kökenini araştırın görürsünüz” ifadeleri tekrarlayan Arıtman “Gerçekleri söylemeye devam edeceğim” dedi. 

*Dayısı doğruladı* 
Ermeni işbirlikçilerinin başlattığı “özür diliyorum” kampanyasına imza atan sözde aydınları vatan hainliği ile suçlayan Arıtman, Gül’ün annesinin Ermeni olduğunu ve bu gerçeğin bizzat Gül’ün dayısı tarafından dile getirildiğini ifade etti. Arıtman şunları kaydetti: “Sayın Gül’ün dayısı İzmir Atatürk Eğitim Hastanesi’nde Nöroloji uzmanı Dr. Ahmet Satoğlu’dur. 
Kendisi Ermeni kökenli olduğunu söylüyor. Kendisine de sorulabilir. Dindar bir insandır. Doğruyu söyleyecektir. Biz, hiçbir zaman insanların etnik kökenlerini sorgulamadık. Bizim için bunun önemi yoktur. Hangi etnik kökenden olursa olsun insana saygı duyarız. Biz, başından beri Gül’ün annesinin Ermeni kökenli olduğunu biliyoruz. Ama, biz bunu, ’dindar Cumhurbaşkanı’propagandası yaptıkları dönemde de biliyorduk, hiç gündeme getirmedik. Ama, şimdi durum farklı. Cumhurbaşkanıdır ve Türk Milletinin hakkını, çıkarını koruma sorumluluğu vardır.” 

*Devletin politikası yok mu?* 
Sözlerinin arkasında olduğunu ve bir durum tespiti yaptığını söyleyen Arıtman, Türk milletine hakaret eden bir güruh aymazın, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından hoş görüldüğünü ve bir anlamda onaylandığını belirterek “Düşünce özgürlüğü adı altında yapılan bu hareket Türk milletine hakarettir. Cumhurun başkanı kalkıp bunu ifade etmeli ve devletin politikasını ortaya koymalıdır” dedi. 

*‘Gül benim Cumhurbaşkanım değil...’*
“Bir güruh aymaz tarafından milletimize hakaret ediliyor. soykırım iftirası üzerimize atılıyor. Bunun için de özür dileniyor.” diyen Arıtman, böyle bir şeyin kabul edilemeyeceğini söyledi. Arıtman şöyle devam etti: “Bu konuda bir devlet politikası var. 

Türk milletinin hakkını hukukunu korumak ve tarihsel, siyasal tezini ortaya koymak Cumhurbaşkanı’nın görevidir. üzür dilenecek bir şey yoktur. Cumhurun başkanı ise kalkıp bunu söylemesi gerekir. Devletin görüşü budur. Bizim tezimiz budur. Sayın Gül’ün, bu teze aykırı söylemlerin yanlış, sakıncalı olduğunu söylemesi gerekirken bir anlamda dolaylı destek vermesi, ’Hepimiz Ermeniyiz’demektir. Bunun başka anlamı var mı? Biz ırkçı değiliz. 

Kafatasçı değiliz. Biz Türk milletiyiz. Hangi etnik kökenden gelirsek gelelim Cumhurbaşkanı da bu kavramı kabul etmek durumundadır. Türk milletinin hakkını hukukunu korumak zorundadır. Korumuyorsa benim cumhurbaşkanım değildir.” Arıtman, Türkiye’de Türk milleti adına konuşan herkesin “suçlandığını” söyledi. 

*Zirvede özür çatlağı!*
Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ile Başbakan Erdoğan arasına bu kez de “özür konusu” girdi. Bir grup sözde aydının başlattığı “üzür Diliyoruz” kampanyası Cumhurbaşkanı ile Başbakan arasındaki çatlak iddialarını daha da güçlendirdi. Malum takımın internetten imza attığı bildiriye Başbakan Erdoğan sert tepki gösterirken Cumhurbaşkanı Gül yeşil ışık yakmıştı. 

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül önceki gün yaptığı açıklamada, Türkiye’de her türlü görüşün açıkça tartışılabilmesinin “devlet politikası” olduğunu belirterek, “üzür Diliyoruz” kampanyasına itirazının olmadığını ima etmişti. Başbakan Erdoğan ise girimi mantıksız bulduğunu belirtmişti. Erdoğan şunları kaydetmişti: Herhalde onlar böyle bir soykırımı işlemiş olacaklar ki özür diliyorlar. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin böyle bir sorunu yok. 

*Mantıksız buluyorum*
Yani eğer ortada böyle bir suç varsa suç işleyen özür dileyebilir. Ama ne benim ne ülkemin ne milletimin böyle bir sorunu yok. Ben şahsen başlattıkları o kampanyayı kabul etmiyorum, desteklemiyorum ve onun içinde de yer almam. üünkü suç işlemedim ki özür dileyeyim. Suç işlersem özür dilerim. Böyle bir şey yok ortada. Böyle bir özür dileme olayına girmeyi ben mantıksız buluyorum, kusura bakmasınlar. 

*Dışişleri de Gül’ü* 
*destekledi* 
Dışişleri Bakanlığı ise kabinenin başındaki Başbakan Erdoğan’a değil, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e destek verdi., Dışişleri Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Burak üzügergin, emekli büyükelçilerin girişimi hakkında yeni bilgi sahibi olduklarını belirterek, “Ne tarafımızdan bir yönlendirme olmuştur, ne de bir tepki vermeyi doğru buluyoruz” dedi.

‘Sözde aydınlardan UTANIYORUM...’


MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, “üzür diliyorum” kampanyasıyla ilgili olarak, “Kampanyayı başlatan kişilerden utandığımı söylemek istiyorum” dedi. Bahçeli, Sheraton Otel’de yaptığı basınla sohbet toplantısında, gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Bir süre önce başlatılan 1915 olaylarına ilişkin Ermeni iddialarına ilişkin “üzür diliyorum” kampanyasına yönelik soru üzerine Bahçeli, iddiaların Türk devletini uzun süredir meşgul ettiğini söyledi. 

Bahçeli, Türk devletinin her zaman bu iddialara karşı duruş sergilediğini, ancak bütün bunlara rağmen Ermeni diasporasının özellikle ABD ve Fransa’da gayretlerini sürdürdüğünü belirtti. “Sözde bazı aydınlarımız sözde Ermeni soykırımı iddialarına sanki bir cevap verilmesi gerekiyormuş gibi özür dileme kampanyası başlattılar” diyen Bahçeli, kampanyanın yersiz olduğunu ve vazgeçilmesi gerektiğini daha önce de söylediğini dile getirdi. Toplumun her kesiminde bu kampanyaya karşı milli ruh sergileme gibi bir davranış geliştiğini ifade eden Bahçeli, bunun ülke için sevindirici olduğunu söyledi. Bahçeli, “Kampanyayı başlatan kişilerden, samimiyetle söylemek istiyorum, utandığımı söylemek istiyorum. Bu kampanyayı yapanlardan Türk milleti olarak utanmamız gerektiğini söylüyorum” diye konuştu. 

*MHP karşı bildiriyi imzaya açtı* 
MHP, 1915 olaylarına ilişkin başlatılan “üzür diliyorum” kampanyasına karşı bir bildiriyi imzaya açtı. MHP Grup Başkanvekilleri Mehmet şandır, Oktay Vural ve MHP genel Başkan Yardımcısı Atilla Kaya, TBMM’de düzenledikleri basın toplantısıyla bildiriyi kamuoyuna duyurdu. şandır’ın okuduğu bildiride şöyle denildi: 

*İlk imza Bahçeli’den*
“Yüce Türk Milletine; Bir grup sözde aydının başlattığı ve Türkiye’nin tarihini karalamaya yönelik özür kampanyasını kınıyoruz. Türk milletinin şerefli tarihinde utanacağı bir sayfa bulunmamaktadır. Tarihi saptırarak ecdadımızı karalamak hiçkimsenin hakkı ve haddi değildir. Türkiye’yi en ağır insanlık suçu işlemekle mahkum etmeye çalışan ve soykırım yalanının sözcülüğünü yapanlara bu gerçekleri hatırlatmak isteriz.” MHP’li şandır, bildiriye ilk imzayı Devlet Bahçeli’nin koyduğunu da söyledi. Oktay Vural ise konuyla ilgili metnin CHP ve AKP grup Başkanvekillerine iletildiğini söyledi. 

*Ankara başka şey konuşmuyor*
Ermenicilerin girişimi muhalefet kanadından sert tepkiler alırken, iktidar üyeleri biraz daha temkinli

*ülkenin onurunu koruyamadı* 
*CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ONUR üYMEN:* 
TBMM söz konusu 1915’te cereyan eden olayların tarihçiler tarafından araştırılmasına karar vermiştir. Bir taraftan bu konu araştırılsın diyeceksiniz, diğer taraftan sanki araştırma sonuçlanmış gibi özür dileyeceksiniz. Bunu çok yanlış isabetsiz görüyoruz. üzür dilemesi gereken taraf vardır. Bunların başında Ermenistan gelir. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün “üzür diliyoruz” kampanyasını “fikir özgürlüğü” kapsamında değerlendirmesi doğrudur, ama başka doğru da vardır. O da Cumhurbaşkanının görevlerinden biri de ülkelerinin onurunu korumaktır. Siz geçmişinizi suçlayanları korumakla, ülkenin onurunu korumuş olmazsınız.

*Durup dururken nereden çıktı* 
*CHP Grup Başkanvekili KEMAL ANADOL:*
Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı, durup dururken, hiçbir ön koşul aramaksızın, Erivan’a maça giderek, bu tür girişimlerin önünü açmış oldu. 
1915’te olan bitenleri tarihçilere havale etmek istiyoruz, aydınlarımızın büyük çoğunluğu da böyle düşünüyor. TBMM’nin 22. Dönemde aldığı bir karar var. Milletvekillerinin avam kamarasına yazdığı mektup var. Geçen dönem bu tartışma bitti. Bu kampanya, durup dururken neden ortaya çıktı. Buna neden gerek duyuldu. Anlamak mümkün değil. Katılmak da mümkün değil.

Ben devletimden yanayım
*Adalet Bakanı MEHMET ALİ şAHİN:* Bu konuda devletin görüşü neyse, benim görüşüm de o. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, Ermeni soykırımı iddialarına karşı nasıl bir düşünce, tavır ve politika içindeyse; aynı politikanın devamından yanayım.Dolayısıyla bir takım sivil toplum örgütleri, farklı bir tavır içerisine girebilirler, o kendi takdirleridir. Ama Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin, bu konudaki yaklaşımı, değerlendirmesi ve politikası benim için önemlidir.

*En güzel cevabı elçiler verdi* 
*Başbakan Yardımcısı CEMİL üİüEK:* 
Buna aslında en güzel cevabı emekli diplomatlar verdi. Bu olaylar sebebiyle hayatını kaybetmiş birçok Türk kökenli insan vardır. Bir işe bakacaksak bütün yanlarıyla bakmak lazım. Meselenin iki yönüne de bakmak lazım. Bir tarihi olay incelenecekse bu şart. Aksi halde başka anlamlar çıkar. 

*Meselenin gündemden çıkacağını sanmıyorum*
*Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı ERTUğRUL GüNAYDIN:*
Bu, uzun yıllardır Türkiye’de tartışılır. Böyle anlık birtakım kampanyalarla ya da karşı kampanyalarla bu meselenin gündemden çıkarılabileceğini sanmıyorum.

*Emperyalist oyunu*
*İP Genel Başkan Vekili M. BEDRİ GüLTEKİN:* 
Kampanya, “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin soykırımlar üzerine kurulmuş gayrimeşru bir devlet olduğu” yönünde kamuoyu oluşturmayı amaçlıyor Kampanyanın arkasında doğrudan emperyalistler var. 

*ASALA'nın şehit ettiği TüRKLER*










*19/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*UTANILACAK İş YAPANLAR..* 


*Hulki CEVİZOğLU* 
*YENİüAğ GAZETESİ* 
*19/12/2008* 



Her zamanki gibi ülkesinden utanan bir grup aydın(!), “Ermeniler’den özür dileme kampanyası” başlattı...

İnsan niye özür diler?

Utanılacak bir şey yaptığında.

*Demek ki bunların “utanacak bir şeyleri” varmış!..*




*SOYKIRIM YARATMAK!..*
İnternetteki kampanya metnine imza atanların listesi, basında ve kendi sitelerinde yer alıyor. Bunlar, “kendi adımıza özür diliyoruz” diyorlar ama, “kendi adlarına” (!) bir soykırım yaratıyorlar. 

Sanıyorum imza atanların çoğu, metinde yer alan* “En büyük felaket”* sözünün anlamını bilmiyor. Bunu, geçenlerde emekli büyükelçilerimizden CHP milletvekili şükrü Elekdağ açıkladı. Dedi ki,* “En büyük felaket sözü sıradan bir söz değil, Avrupa’daki Ermeni lobisinin (diasporasının) ’soykırım’ yerine kullandığı bir söz.”* 

Bu aydınlar “en büyük felaket” için özür dilerken, aslında “Türkiye’nin soykırım yaptığını” kabul etmiş oluyor. Ama kendilerine sorulunca, “Hayır bizim imzaladığımız metinde soykırım sözü geçmiyor” diyorlar!..
*Gerçekten yüksek bir bilinçle karşı karşıyayız!..*




*“üZüR DİLEME şAşKINI” AYDINLARIMIZ!..*
Bu girişim temel dayanaktan yoksun. üünkü, 1923’de Lozan’ı imzalayan Avrupa ülkeleri bu soykırım iddialarını temize çıkarmışlardı. Lozan bunun da belgesi. 

Aslında İngilizler’in İstanbul’da işgali sürdürdükleri 1921’de (yani Cumhuriyet öncesinde) Malta Sürgünleri Davası’nda da İngilizler her türlü suçlamayı yapmış, ama kendi kurdukları “olağanüstü mahkeme” bile beraat kararı vermişti!.. Beraat!..

Bu yalanı Ermenistan’ın ilk başbakanı Ohannes Kaçaznuni de, belgeleriyle itiraf etmiş ve kendilerinin ne kadar hatalı olduğunu; “Türkler’den özür dilemeliyiz” ve “İntihar etmeyi öneriyorum” sözleriyle dile getirmişti. şimdi bu gerçek de gizleniyor. (Kitap ve programlarımızda ne çok anlattık, ama tabii anlamak isteyene..)

Türkiye, varoluşundan öncesine ait bu yalan için Cumhuriyet’ten sonra bile 34 diplomatını Avrupa destekli Ermeni terör örgütü ASALA’ya şehit verdi. (Tıpkı, Avrupa’nın bugün PKK’yı desteklemesi gibi..)

Erivan’da yüzbinlerce Türk katledilmişti. Bugün Erivan’daki Türk katliamından sonra ne kadar Türk kaldığını bu aydınlar söyleyebiliyor mu acaba?

Hatırlanacağı gibi, eski Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu bir çağrı yapmıştı. Onun “arşivleri ve hatta mezarları açalım” önerisine Ermeniler yanıt vermedi. TBMM’nin önerdiği “Ortak Tarih Komisyonu” konusunda kaçtı Ermeniler... 

Bizim “özür dileme şaşkını” aydınlarımız bunları bilmiyor mu peki?



*BU YOLU CUMHURBAşKANI GüL AüTI..*
ünce Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül,* “futbol maçı bahanesi”* ile gittiği Erivan’da bu tür girişimlere cesaret verdi. 

*Bu yolu açtı.*

Onu Cumhurbaşkanı yapan Başbakan Erdoğan bile bu girişime karşı!.. Erdoğan, Erivan gezisini de onaylamamıştı. (Burada, Erdoğan ile Gül arasındaki temel farklılıklar ortaya çıkıyor. Tıpkı DTP’lilere bakışta olduğu gibi.)

Bu “bireysel” özür dilemeyi, “resmi” özür dilemenin izlemesi planlanıyor.
ürneğin, bir gün Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’den, “Devlet adına değil, ben bireysel olarak özür diliyorum. Ne var bunda?” sözünü duyabilir miyiz?.. 

Neden olmasın!.

Bunların ardından tazminat ve toprak talepleri gelecek.
Ne diyoruz son yazılarımızda?.. Yurtseverlerin yıllardır işaret ettiği, ama “paranoya” diye etkisizleştirilen uyarıları bir bir gerçek oluyor. 


*PKK’LILARDAN DA üZüR DİLENECEK Mİ?...*
Daha da olacak. Ardından PKK’lılardan Kürt Soykırımı için özür dileme gelecek!..

üzür hediyesi olarak APO’nun serbest bırakılması bile onları tatmin etmeyecek, göreceksiniz.

Yeni TCK’ya soykırım maddesi konulurken de uyarmıştık. üzür dilemeler, tazminatlar ve soykırım suçundan dolayı Türk Ordusu’na cezalar kesilecek. Komutanlar başka başka bahanelerle yargılanacak, ama öyle bir basın bombardımanı yapılacak ki herkes bunu algılayacak.

Yeni Türk Ceza Kanunu’ndaki madde için “süre aşımı” söz konusu değil!..
Soykırım yalanıyla yalnızca 1915’deki yetkililer değil, Atatürk’ü bile suçluyorlar. 

Zaten bu medya el altından ima etmedi mi, “Ergenekon’un başı Atatürk” diye!!..


*ATATüRK: “MİLLETİN NAMUS VE TARİHİNİ LEKELİYORLAR!”* 
Oysa Atatürk bunlara ve kendi ifadesi ile “içimizdeki hainlere” yanıtını vermişti. Bir alıntı yapalım kendi kitabımızdan.

Bugün “Ermeni soykırımı iddiası” olarak karşımıza getirilen konu, o tarihte, “Ermeni mezalimi” olarak Türkler’in önüne konuyordu. Hain ve işbirlikçi Damat Ferit’in kendisi gibi hain İçişleri Bakanı Cemal Bey de, “Türkiye’de 800 bin Ermeni katledildi” diyebiliyordu. Mustafa Kemal, bu işbirlikçi İçişleri Bakanını, Sivas’ta kendi yayınladığı İrade-i Milliye Gazetesi’nde, ağır biçimde şöyle eleştiriyordu:

*“Ferit Paşa Kabinesi’nde İçişleri Bakanı sıfatıyla aziz milletimizin bağımsızlık ve geleceğini yok etmeye azimli hainlerden biri olan Cemal Bey, ilk icraatına milletin namus ve tarihini lekelemekle başlamış, İstanbul’daki Türkçe gazeteleri bırakarak, Galata’da yayınlanan Fransızca bir gazeteye, yabancı kamuoyunu etkilemek için hain telkinlerde bulunmak üzere, Türkiye’de (tamamı 800 bin) Ermeni katledildiğini açıklamış, Ermeni davasını Paris’teki Bousturyar Paşa’dan daha ateşli bir kalp ile savunurken masum Türk Milleti’nin soyluluğuna çirkin bir iftira lekesi sürmüştür. Erivan’dan tehcir ve doğu illerinin enkaz ve harabesi altında Ermeni mezalimi ve ihanetinin kurbanları olan yüzbinlerce Müslüman kardeşimizin iskeletleri ortadayken, Osmanlı Devleti’nin bir bakanı sıfat ve yetkisiyle Fransızca bir gazeteye tamamı kayd ile 800 bin Ermeni’nin katledildiğini açıklayan bu akılsız, vicdansız bakan, bu sözleri ile Paris’te çalışan Büyük Ermenistan kurma hayallerine hizmet etmiş ve hiç kuşkusuz bu hizmet ile ödülsüz kalmamıştır.”* 

Mustafa Kemal, yıllar sonra Nutuk’ta bu konuya daha da açıklık getirdi: 

*“Kuşku edilmemek gerekir ki, Ermeni kırımı üzerine söylenen sözler gerçeğe uygun değildi. Tam tersine güney bölgelerinde yabancı kuvvetlerce silahlandırılan Ermeniler, koruyucularından yüz bularak bulundukları yerlerdeki Müslümanlar’a saldırmakta idiler. üç alma düşüncesiyle her yerde acımasızca öldürme ve yok etme yolunu tutmakta idiler. Maraş’taki o acıklı olay, bu yüzden meydana gelmişti. Yabancı kuvvetlerle birleşen Ermeniler, top ve ağır makineli tüfeklerle Maraş gibi eski bir Müslüman kentini yerle bir etmişlerdi. Binlerce güçsüz ve günahsız ana ve çocukları tepeleyip yok etmişlerdi. Tarihte bir benzeri görülmemiş olan bu yırtıcılığı yapanlar Ermeniler’di. Müslümanlar ancak namuslarını ve yaşamlarını korumak kaygısıyla karşı koymuşlar ve savunmada bulunmuşlardı. Yirmi gün süren Maraş kırımında Müslümanlarla birlikte, kent içinde kalan Amerikalılar’ın, bu olay üzerine İstanbul’daki temsilciliklerine çektikleri tel, bu acıklı olayı yaratanları, yalanlanamaz biçimde göstermekte idi.*

*Adana ili içindeki Müslümanlar, tepeden tırnağa kadar silahlandırılan Ermeniler’in süngü baskısı altında, her dakika ölüm tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya idiler. Canını ve bağımsızlığını korumaktan başka bir şey istemeyen Müslümanlar’a karşı uygulanan bu kıyım ve yok etme politikası, uygar insanlığın dikkatini çekecek, acıma duygularını uyandıracak nitelikte iken, olayların tam tersini ileri sürmek ve bundan vazgeçilmesini istemek gibi bir davranışa nasıl güvenilebilirdi?”* (Bakınız: İşgal ve Direniş, Belgelerle 1919, s.25)

4 Eylül 1919’da, tüm milli güçleri birleştirme ve Türkiye’yi işgalden kurtarmaya yönelik ikinci “ulusal direniş kongresi” Sivas’ta toplanmıştı.
Kongre başkanlığına seçilen Mustafa Kemal bu konuşmasında da şöyle demişti:

*“Ermeniler katliama başlamıştı: Doğu’da Ermeniler, Kızılırmak’a kadar genişleme hazırlıklarına giriştiler. şimdiden sınırlarımıza kadar dayanıp, toptan öldürüp yok etme politikasını gütmeye başladılar.”* (A.g.e., s.207) 

*Son olarak bir soru:*

Milyonlarca yurttaşı resmen katledilen Yahudiler(İsrail), bugün Almanya’dan niçin hesap sormuyor?.

Almanya güçlü olduğu için mi, Avrupa’da olduğu için mi?.

Sahi neden?.. 

Bizim aydınlarımız(!) buna ne der acaba?..


...

----------


## bozok

*Siz 'özür' dileyin, Ermeni küfrediyor!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/12/2008* 



Hangi aidiyeti taşıdığı pek de anlaşılmayan birtakım zevat kendi adlarına “1915’te Osmanlı Ermenilerinin maruz kaldığı Büyük Felakete duyarsız kalınmasından dolayı” özür diliyorlar. Adamlar, Türk toplumunun maruz kaldığı felaketleri “büyük” olarak görmedikleri için olacak, onlar için bir şeyler dilemek lüzumunu duymuyorlar. 20. yüzyılın başında büyük bir imparatorluk kaybeden, kaybettiği topraklardan da neredeyse son ferdine kadar sürülen ya da yok edilen milletin acısı onlar için acıdan sayılmamaktadır! 

Aklı başında olan hiç kimse herhangi bir insanoğlunun acısına ya da felakete uğramasına duyarsız kalamaz. Ancak felakete uğradığı söylenenler ya da sanılanlar gerçekte hem kendi hem de başka insanların felaketine neden olmuşlarsa o zaman durum değişir. Hele hele Türk milletine en büyük acıyı, en güç durumda yaşatanları* “büyük felaket”e uğrayanlar* olarak ilan ederseniz durum çok daha farklı bir hal alır.

Kaldı ki nasıl olmuş olursa olsun geçmişte olmuş bitmiş olaylarla ilgili “özür” ya da gönül alma yaşanmış acıları azaltmaz. Tarih olmuş olaylarla ancak tarih ilgilenir. Kaldı ki insanlar bugün hala felakete uğramaya devam ederlerken sizin bundan yüz yıl önce yaşanmış olaylar için özür dilemeniz dürüst bir insan tavrı değildir.

*Daha açıkçası şudur:* Ermenilerin saldırısı ve işgali üzerine yerinden yurdundan olmuş olan Azerbaycan’daki bir milyona aşkın *’kaçkın*’ın çektiği acılar sizi hiç ilgilendirmiyor. Hocalı Katliamı sizi hiç rahatsız etmiyor. 
üldürülmüş onlarca diplomatların yakınları ve çocuklarının çektikleri acılardan da zerre misali rahatsızlık duymuyorsunuz. Hele hele o özür dilediklerinizin öldürdüğü, yok ettiği ya da yaktığı şehitler de sizi hiç ilgilendirmiyor. Bunun nasıl bir vicdan ve duyarlılık olduğunu da içinde yaşadığınız toplum merak ediyor.

Kaldı ki, bu ucuz, uçuk ve yüzeysel tavrın herhangi bir anlamı da yok. Ermenilerin Türkiye’ye ve Türklere bakışı sanıldığından da kötüdür. Bilindiği gibi bir yandan Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün maç dolayısıyla Erivan’ı ziyareti, diğer yandan gizli ya da açık olarak yapılan *Kafkas Paktı* görüşmeleri; Türkiye ile Ermenistan’ın barış aradığı intibaını veriyor. Ancak durum hiç de öyle değildir. Ermeniler, Türkiye ile olan her ilişkiyi “soykırım” iddialarını kabul ettirmenin aracı olarak görmektedir. Ayrıca Ermeniler, Türklere olan nefretlerini de her vesileyle ortaya koymaktadır. 

Son olarak Eurovision Yarışması’na Ermenistan adına katılacak olan *Tankyan*, Eurovision şarkı Yarışması’nın sözde soykırımı dünyaya duyurmak için mükemmel bir fırsat olduğunu söylüyor. Tankyan sadece soykırımı desteklemekle kalmıyor, bu işi ırkçılığa kadar vardırıyor ve hemen her konserinde *“F..k the Turk”* diye bağırarak Türklere küfrediyor. 

*üzürcülerin özrü ile Tankyan’ın küfrü bire bir örtüşür mahiyettedir.* üzürcü zevat bu tavrıyla Türkiye’ye karşı Ermeni tezlerine büyük bir destek verdiğini göstermiştir.

İşbirlikçi, mandacı, cuntacı, muhibbici ya da kışkırtıcıların bu tavırları tümüyle yararsız da değildir.* Bu özürlü tavırlar sonunda Türk milletinin uyanmasına vesile olacaktır. Bundan kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Devletin zirvesinde danışıklı dövüş, Ermeni Asamblesi'nde bayram!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/12/2008* 



*Adı* *Bryan Ardouny.* 

ABD’deki Ermeni Asamblesi’nin (AAA) direktörü.

Türkiye’de başlatılan Ermenilerden özür kampanyası için dün şu açıklamayı yaptı:

*“-Bu özür süreci Türkiye’nin kaçınılmaz olarak soykırım geçmişiyle yüzleşmesi sonucunu ortaya çıkaracaktır.”* 

Bu açıklamalar da gösteriyor ki başlatılan* özür kampanyası bir projedir* ve hedefi de asamble başkanının beyanlarıyla ortadadır.

Peki ama Ermeni Asamblesi’nde adeta bayrama sebep olan bu kampanya için Türk devlet zirvesindeki fotoğraflar bühtan değil midir?

Başbakan’dan ana ve yavru muhalefete kadar pek çok geniş çevre başlatılan densizliğe haklı olarak feveran ederken* Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün takındığı tuhaf tutum* neyin nesidir?

İmza kampanyası bağlamında ne diyor Cumhurbaşkanımız?

*- “Her görüşü tartışmak devlet politikasıdır.”* 

Bu beyanın içeriği ya da açılımı kampanyaya destektir.

Her görüşü tartışmak devlet politikasıdır demek bir bakıma soykırımı tartışalımı kabullenmektir.

*Peki olmayan bir şeyi vara zorlamak nasıl görüşlerin tartışılması olabilir?*

*Bir ülkenin Başbakan’ı, yani yürütme direksiyonunun başındaki isim “Suç işlemedim ki özür dileyeyim. Türkiye’nin böyle bir sorunu yok” derken aynı şeyleri Cumhurbaşkanı niye söylemez?*

Hem o Cumhurbaşkanı değil midir simgesel olarak tarihi ile beraber devleti temsil eden?

Hal böyleyken Sayın Abdullah Gül’ün tarihçilerin bile asla var diyemediği bir konuda bu biçimde esnek olması zihin bulandırıcı değil midir?

*Bitmedi; benzer bir garabet Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın tavrıdır.*

Başbakan tavır alıyor ya da öyle bir görüntü veriyor ama ona bağlı olan Dışişleri Bakanlığı tıpkı Abdullah Gül gibi esnek bir tutum alıyor ve her görüşün tartışılması noktasında durarak imza olayına dolaylı olarak yeşil ışık yakıyor.

Durun bir dakika!

Yahu bu Dışişleri Bakanlığı Başbakanlığa bağlı değil mi?

üyleyse Başbakan ayrı, Dışişleri ayrı nasıl tavır alabilir?

Ne yani Başbakan bu bakanlığa hakim mi olamıyor!

Güldürmeyin beni!

Yeri geldi mi askere bile diklenen Tayyip bey Dışişleri’nin monşerlerine boyun mu eğer? 

*O zaman ortaya çıkan tablo şudur:*

Türkiye’de bir oyun oynanıyor.
Bu senaryoya göre herkesin bir rolü var.
Buna göre iş bölümü yapılmış!

Tayyip Erdoğan Martta seçime gireceği için imza olayında tepki koyup meydan okumak zorunda!

üyle ya tersi olsa sandığa gömülecek.

Buna mukabil Cumhurbaşkanı ile Dışişleri ise* gerçek politikayı* yürütüyorlar.

*Seçim bitti mi Tayyip bey de realite deyip onlarla bütünleşecek!*

*Bunun anlamı, Türkiye’nin yeni Ermenistan politikasını yürürlüğe koyduğudur.*

İmza kampanyası, bu politikalara zemin yaratmak için gündeme getirilen yapay bir hadisedir.

Gül’ün Erivan seferi aslında bu değişimin ilk somut işaretidir!

Ermenilere taahhüdü olan Obama’nın gelişiyle bu süreç hızlandırılıyor.

*Açılımı anladık da bunun sınırları nereye kadar uzanıyor?*

Tehlikeli bir süreçteyiz, aman dikkat!


...

----------


## bozok

*Sıra PKK'dan özür dilemede* 


*Savaş SüZAL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/12/2008* 



Türkiye’de malum bir grubun başlattığı özür dileme kampanyasında sıra ne zaman PKK’ya da gelecek merak etmeye başladım. üzür dileyenler listesinde yer alan isimlere baktığımda da hiç mi hiç şaşırmadım. Aynı Türkiye düşmanları, aynı Türklüklerinden utananlar. Aslında onlar da haklı. 
Onlar için vatan, atalar ve kendi tarihleri bir şey ifade etmedi etmeyecek de. Onlar Türk olmaktan her zaman utandılar. Onlar hep birilerine hizmet edip birileri olmaya özen gösterdiler. Onlar için vatan kiraladıkları ev veya hizmet etmeye gittikleri ülke olabilir. Onlar için millet de önemli değil. 

0 yıla yakın yurtdışında neler gördüm neler. ünce isimlerini değiştirirler, çoğu zaman dinlerini de. Ancak öldükleri zaman mezarları başında imam beklerken bir papaz ya da haham görünce şaşırırsınız. üocuklarına evlerinde Türkçe konuşturmazlar. Gerekçeleri o ülkeye adapte olmaktır. Kendi toplumlarından uzak kalırlar. Yılda bir kez Türkiye’ye tatile gelince sınırdan girerken Türk olduklarını hatırlarlar. 

Onlar, yeşil dolarları gösterenlerden yana olur, onların bayrakları için savaşır, o cüzdanlar için hizmetkarlık yaparlar. Oysa herkes köküyle, geldiği soyu ile, kültürü ile övünür yabancı ülkelerde, bizimkiler hariç. Bizimkiler de yalnız bir yemek kültürü vardır. Onun dışındaki edebiyatı, folk müziği kültür değildir. şimdiye kadar anlattıklarım, yurtdışında olanlar. Peki, içeridekiler, içeride Türk toprakları üzerinde yaşayıp da kendi Türklüklerinden utananlar, onlara ne demeli? 

Başlatılan kampanyaya imza verenlerin isim listesine baktım, döndüm döndüm baktım. Ne garip, Türkiye’nin bölünmesi yolunda çaba harcayan aynı karanlık grup, aynı isimler. *Ne acı ki kendilerini aydın diye tanımlıyorlar, aynı Türk siyasetine en karanlık dönemi yaşatan partiye AK dedikleri gibi.* Bu listedeki birçok ismin sadece benim bildiğim kadarı ile ABD başkentine nasıl koştura koştura gelip de kendi ülkelerini şikayet ettiklerini de unutmak mümkün değil. 

Peki, bu karanlık aydınlara soruyorum, Ermeni terör örgütü Asala, sizi temsil eden zavallı diplomatlarımızı öldürdüğü zaman neredeydiniz? Hangisinin cenaze törenine katıldınız, ailelerine yardım ettiniz? şehit diplomatlarımızın geride bıraktığı ailelerinden de özür dilemeyi düşündünüz mü? *Peki, Ermenilerin istediği topraklar için sahip olduğunuz evin bahçesinden bir metrekareyi, tazminat için maaşınız veya gelirinizin onda birini vermeye hazır mısınız?* *Yok, öyle benim kesemden bonkörlük yapmak. Madem suçlusunuz verilecek tazminatı ödeyin* toprakları da kendi bahçenizden verin. Sizler Ermeni, sizler Hırantsınız ya, elinizi taşın altına sokun bakalım... 

Sevgili okurum, *bu sadece bir başlangıç.* şimdi bundan sonraki aşama, PKK terör örgütünden özür dilemekte. Sizi temin ederim bir veya iki yıla kalmaz bu isimler, PKK’dan özür dileyip bebek katili Apo’nun salıverilmesi için de imza kampanyası başlatacaktır. Bunlar değil mi insan hakları başkanı diye birini Meclis’e terör örgütü partisinden sokanlar. Onlar diyetlerini böyle ödediler. 

Ama gerçeği söylemek gerekirse onlar suçlu değil, suçlu olan davasına onlar kadar sahip çıkmayan bizleriz. Aynı İnönü’nün dediği* “namusluların namussuzlar kadar haklarına cesur olması”* söyleminde olduğu gibi. 
Bu yazıyı yazarken aklıma bir de Abdullah Gül’ün kulak rahatsızlığı takıldı. Acaba, yeni ABD Başkanı Obama randevu verse ve üç güne kadar Washington’da ol deseydi o kulak ne kadar hızla iyileşirdi çok merak ediyorum. *Neyse siz Gül’ü falan boş verin de kendinizi PKK için başlayacak özür dileme kampanyasına hazırlayın.* 


...

----------


## bozok

*üZüR KAMPANYASI'NIN ARKASINDA ANCA MI VAR?*


ABD'de bir Ermeni kuruluşu var: *Armenian National Committee of America* *(ANCA).*

Teşkilatın Türkçesi; Amerika Ermeni Ulusal Komitesi.

ANCA Amerika’da en yaygın ve en etkili Ermeni kuruluşu. Teşkilat Amerika’da bulunan Ermeniler’i örgütlüyor. Ermeniler adına temsilciler meclisinde lobi faaliyeti yürütüyor. ABD politikasını Ermeniler lehine yönlendirmeye çalışıyor. ABD’nin Ermenistan yararına politika üretmesi için çalışıyor.

Ermeni Komitesi ANCA özellikle soykırım iddialarının ABD’de kabul görmesi için çalışıyor. Zaten son olarak Temsilciler Meclisi’ne gelen *“soykırım”* yasası ANCA’nın çabaları ile oldu.

ANCA geçtiğimiz aylarda Türkiye’de ki liberal aydınların imza kampanyasına benzer bir kampanya düzenledi. Kampanya metninde Türkler’in Ermeniler’e soykırım yaptığı iddia ediliyordu. Halen imza kampanyası sürüyor.

Her yıl soykırımın yıldönümü olarak belirledikleri 24 Nisan’da Beyaz Saray’ı mektup ve faks yağmuruna tutuyorlar.

ANCA’nın faaliyetlerinin tamamında Türkiye karşıtı bir dil kullandığını tahmin edersiniz.

*Peki, ANCA ile bir komiser-yazar'ın yakın ilişkide olduğunu öğrenirseniz şaşırır mısınız?*

*Biz çok şaşırdık.*

ANCA ile bu sıralar Washington’da ilişkide olan komiser gazetecinin Taraf Gazetesi yazarı *Emrullah Uslu* olduğu iddia ediliyor.

Aynı iddiayı Odatv.com'a aktaran kaynak ANCA'nın CIA Türkiye eski masası şefi Graham Fuller ile de ilişkili olduğunu söylüyor! Fuller ANCA ilişkileri konusunda benzer iddialar internet sitelerinde de yazılı.

Bu arada odatv.com okuyucuları hatırlarsa komiser-yazar Emrullah Uslu ile Graham Fuller’in ilişkisinden daha önce bahsetmiştik.

Ermeniler’den özür dileme kampanyasının Taraf yazarlarının başını çektiği bir kampanya ile başlatıldığı şu günlerde, bir başka Taraf yazarı Emrullah Uslu’nun ABD’de soykırım için imza toplayan Ermeni Komitesi ile yakın ilişkide olması ister istemez kafalarda birçok sorunun doğmasına neden oluyor.

ürneğin: Ermeniler'den* "üzür Kampanyası" nerede planlandı* acaba?

Ve bir diğer soru da,* "Türkiye'de gerginliklere yol açan tüm gelişmelerin ardından neden hep bir komiser-yazar çıkıyor?"*



*Odatv.com*
20 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*BU DA BİR üZüR DİLEME KAMPANYASIDIR!*
 

Biliyorsunuz…


*“Ermenilerden özür diliyoruz”* başlıklı bir kampanya başladı durduk yere… Niye durduk yere diyorum çünkü; kim başlattı, niye başlattı, kim kimi ateşledi böyle bir kampanya başlatalım diye… 


Bu tam bir muamma!


Niye şimdi?


Tuhaf… 


Kim kimden özür dileyecek? 


İnsanlık tarihinin acısı ortak değil midir?


Peki, gelin tarihe kısaca bir bakalım; aslında ne çok* “özür”* var ortada…


*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

Ben, ailem ve halkım Namibya'da soykırıma uğramıştık. üldürülen 75 bin kişi içinde ben de vardım ve bizi niçin öldürmüşlerdi?

Büyümedim… “Büyümez ölü çocuklar.”

Hayvanlarımıza, topraklarımıza el koydular. Onlara göre ölümü hak etmiştik. üünkü siyahtık ve soylu değildik…
*Peki, bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*


*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

1954–1962 tarihlerinde Cezayir’de yaşadım.
ülen 45 bin kişiden biri ben ve ailemdi.
Sonra yerle bir oldu her şey, arkadaşlarım, komşularım, dostlarım, sevgilim öldü.

Sonra da okullarınızda *“sömürgecilik”* derslerinin iyi taraflarını okuttunuz…
*Peki bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*


*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

1946–1954 tarihlerinde Vietnam’da yaşadım.
1976’da Ramboları tanıdım… 
Yıktılar, yaktılar, kestiler.
üaresizdik.
Artık ailem ve ben aranızda değilim. 
*Peki, bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*

*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

Peki insansız bir dünya mı istiyorsunuz?
Guançeliyim, 
Kızılderiliyim 
Aborijinim 
İnsanım
Dinim, ırkım ve rengim sizlerden farklı…
Kime ve neye göre farklıyız? Yeryüzünün sahibi siz misiniz?

Filipinliyim…
Marcos’u tanıdım, ABD’de iyi tanıyor…
*Peki, bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*


*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

Ben Kongo’da yaşadım…
İşkence gördüm. Artık yokum, ailem de yok.
Geldiler, bizi yeryüzünden sildiler.
Niye?
*Peki, bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*


*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

Etiyopyalıyım…
Tarih 1911-1940’ı gösteriyordu:
üölün ortasında katlettiler bizi…
Neden?
*Peki, bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*


*Duydum ki özür diliyormuşsunuz…*

1940- 1950 yıllarında Hindistan’da yaşadım.
Geldiniz, acımadınız, 25 milyon insandık
Dünyanın gözü önünde bizi yok ettiniz…
*Peki, bizden de özür dileyecek misiniz?*


*Ben hepinizden özür diliyorum.* 

*Son olarak Balkanlardaki, Kafkasya’daki Türk kıyımından kim özür dileyecek?*




*Ayhan Bozkurt*

*Odatv.com*
20 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKAN'IN NE üOK üOCUğU VARMIş!* 


***Başbakan “özür dileme” imzacılarına sert çıktı ya. Taraf buna çok üzülmüş. Haber başlığı şöyle: “Kampanya yetim kalacak”. İşte bunu bilmiyorduk, meğer Erdoğan’ı fikir babaları sanıyorlarmış! (Bizi cahil yerine koyup bu başlıkta metafor var diye kıvırtacak olanlara peşin not: o zaman sonuna ünlem koysaydınız; öyle metafora böyle ironi!) 

*Oldu olacak ondan da özür dileseydiniz*
*** Söz Taraf’tan açılmışken, haber değeri görmediğinden mi nedir, gazete Bush’a ayakkabı fırlatılmasını önemsememeye çalıştı. Hani özür dilemeye başladılar ya; belki Bush’tan da Irak halkı adına özür dilemeyi düşünüyorlarmış. Ama nasıl olsa gidici diye o işi Obama’nın işbaşı yapacağı tarihe ertelemişler. 

*üzrü kabul eden var mı?* 
***Ermeni diasporası, “soykırım” sözcüğü kullanılmadığı için özür bildirisini beğenmemiş. Kampanyanın Türkiye’yi *tazminat ödeme* gibi sorumluluklardan kurtarmanın yolunu açacağını söylemişler. Soykırım kabul edilirse milyar doları bulabilecek olan tazminatı da “özürcüler” ceplerinden ödeyecekse işte ona hiçbir itirazımız olmaz. 

*Herkesi enayi yerine koyamadılar*
*****Soykırım sözcüğünü bildirilerine neden koymadılar biliyor musunuz? Koysalardı tavlamak istedikleri sanatçı ve yazarların imzalarını alamazlardı da ondan! O yüzden soykırımı “büyük felaket” makyajına boyadılar. Ama diaspora yutmadı, buna sadece “ilk adım” dedi ve makyaj aktı. 

*Sanal aydın* 
***şu “aydın” veya “entelektüel” denilen sıfatı kimin kime neden ve nasıl verdiğini anlayamadık. İdeolojiden ideolojiye döne döne başı dönmüş, hiçbir kökü, inancı kalmamış sorunlu insanlar kendi kendilerine aydın demekle aydın olurlar mı? Bunlar “aydın” etiketini gazoz kapağından madalya gibi birbirlerinin göğsüne takıyorlar. 

*Yılan hikayesine yeni bölümler geliyor* 
***Tuncay Güney’in ifadesi Kanada’da alınacakmış. Yedi sene önce Türkiye’de alınan ifadelerinin içinden zaten şimdiye kadar kimse çıkamadı. Anlatacağı yeni senaryolarla bu dava en az bir yedi sene daha uzayacak demektir. 

*Yastık altı bankası* 
***Maliye Bakanı millete “çıkartın şu yastık altındaki 24 milyar doları” demiş. Kabul, ama küçük bir şartımız var: Bu işe önce sizden ve yakınlarınızdan başlayalım! 

*üelebi Efendi*
*Odatv.com*

21 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*BİZİM LİBERAL AYDINLAR BU üNLü SüZü ANIMSIYORLAR MI?*


*Bir grup liberal aydının peşine takıldık ve neredeyse üç- beş ayda bir onların topladıkları imza metinlerini tartışmaktan yorulduk. Bu kez gündemde 1915 tehciri nedeniyle Ermeniler’den özür dileme kampanyası var. Ben de bu fırsattan yararlanıp Balkanlar’da Türklere yapılan soykırımı anlatmak için Fransa’ya giden Osmanlı heyetinin yaşadıklarını anlatayım. Heyet hangi ünlü siyasi isimlerden oluşuyordu? Paris’te kimlerle görüştüler? Neler anlattılar? Ve heyetin anlattıkları karşısında şaşkınlığa uğrayan Fransa solunun efsanevi ismi Jean Jaures, Türk heyetine ne önerdi?*


Yıl 1913.

Osmanlı Devleti 1910’da başlayan Balkan Savaşı faciasını atlatamamıştı.
Hala camilerinde, dergahlarında, vakıf binalarında, okullarında binlerce Rumelili muhacir kalmaktaydı. Yoksulluk yetmezmiş gibi salgın hastalıklara karşı bir şey yapılamıyordu. üzellikle küçük çocuklar ölüme karşı koyamıyordu.

İstanbul’a kaçıp sığınan Balkan göçmenleri yine de kendilerini şanslı sayıyordu.

Yüzlerce yıldır yaşadıkları topraklardan hiç de iyi haberler gelmiyordu; kaçamayan Türkler katlediliyordu.

Son yıllarda Balkanlar’da Osmanlı’ya karşı sistemli bir oyun oynanıyordu:

Terör eylemi yapanlar, katliam gerçekleştiren Sırp, Bulgar, Yunan gibi bağımsızlıkçı milliyetçiler Avrupa basınını etkileme konusunda da çok başarılıydılar.* “Türkler barbar, Türkler bizi katlediyor”* propagandasıyla Avrupa kamuoyunu yanlarına çekmişlerdi.

Avrupa basını, araştırma zahmetine katlanmadan ayrılıkçı terör örgütlerinin verdiği her yalan bilgiyi gazete manşetlerine taşıyordu.
Ayrılıkçı teröristlerin baltayla başını kopardıkları Türk köylülerinin fotoğrafları bile Osmanlı’nın vahşeti olarak gösteriliyordu.


1913 başında Babıali darbesiyle tekrar iktidara gelen İttihat ve Terakki, hem kendi meşruiyetini hem de Balkanlar’daki gerçekleri anlatmak için bir heyet oluşturup Fransa’ya gönderdi.



*üü KİşİLİK HEYET*


Osmanlı heyeti üç kişiydi:

şura-yı Devlet Reisi Halil Bey, İzmir Valisi Rahmi Bey ve İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti’nin önde gelen ismi Dr. Nazım.

Dr. Nazım, Selanik 1912’de Yunanlılara geçtiğinde esir düşmüş ve daha yeni esaretten kurtulmuştu. Heyete dahil edilmesinin nedeni İttihatçıların kaçak Paris döneminde çok fazla Fransız aydını ve gazeteciyi tanımasıydı. 
Keza Halil Bey ve Rahmi Bey de 1908 Temmuz Devrimi (II. Meşrutiyet) öncesi Paris’te bulunmuşlardı. Ve samimi oldukları Fransız politikacılar vardı.

üç kişilik Osmanlı heyeti daha birkaç yıl önce kaçak yaşadıkları Paris’e bu kez devlet görevlisi olarak gittiler.

Heyeti Paris Büyükelçisi Mehmed Rifat Paşa karşıladı. Elçilikte kimlerle görüşüleceği planlandı. Gerekli randevular alındı.

İlk görüşme Fransız sosyalistlerinin yayın organı L’Humanite’nin kurucusu ve yazarı sosyalist Jean Jaures olacaktı.



*JEAN JAURES TAVSİYESİ*


55 yaşındaki Jean Jaures Fransız sosyalistlerinin önde gelen ismiydi. Paris Komünü bastırıldıktan sonra dağınık durumdaki solun toparlanmasında ve eski gücüne gelmesinde büyük rolü vardı.

Dr. Nazım ile yıllar önce Paris’te tanışıp dost olmuşlardı. Bu nedenle eski dostuna hemen randevu vermişti.

Jean Jaures misafirlerini Paris banliyösündeki ufak köşkünün büyük kütüphanesinde kabul etti.

Hal hatır sorulduktan, konyaklar yudumlandıktan sonra Dr. Nazım önce Babıali Baskını’na neden mecbur bırakıldıklarını, bundan sonra nasıl bir politika izleyeceklerini anlatıp sözü Balkan Savaşı’na getirdi. Avrupa basınındaki haberlerin aksine Rumeli’nde Türklere soykırım yapıldığını; topraklarını bırakıp kaçan Türk köylülerinin yollarda katliamlara uğradığını belgelerle/fotoğraflarla göstererek anlattı.

Jean Jaures söylenenlerden etkilendi; fotoğraflardan ve katliama uğramış binlerce Türkten ilk kez haberdar olduğunu söyledi. Daha önce yazdığı makaleler için özür diledi. Türklere yapılan soykırımın duyurulması için bundan sonra elinden gelen tüm çabayı göstereceğini söyledi. 

Ve bu arada şunu ekledi:

“Bu gibi felaketler her millet için mukadderdir. Umutsuz olmayınız. Yalnız sizin için daha büyük bir tehlike belirmektedir. Ermenistan’da ıslahat propagandası başladı. Korkarım ki Ruslar son darbeyi vurmak için bunu ele almış olmasınlar. Kendiliğinizden oralarda esaslı ıslahatlara başlayın, belki tehlikeyi bu suretle önlemiş olursunuz.”


*Burada araya girip bir not eklemeliyim:* Paris’ten dönen Halil (Menteşe) Bey, Jean Jaures’in Ermeni meselesine ilişkin sözlerini başta Sadrazam Mahmud şevket Paşa, Dahiliye Nazırı Talat Paşa ile paylaştı. Ve İttihatçılar reform yapmak için hemen adım atmak istediler. Bu konudan İngiltere’yi haberdar etmek için Londra Sefiri Tevfik Paşa’yı devreye soktular. Ancak ne oldu dersiniz: Rusya’nın (ve müttefikini kızdırmak istemeyen İngiltere’nin) muhalefetiyle karşılaştılar! Yılmadılar. Ermeni Cemaati’nin önde gelen isimleriyle ev toplantıları yaptılar; yıllardır birlikte siyaset yaptıkları Ermenilere Rusya’nın oyununa gelmemelerini rica ettiler.* “Geliniz ıslahatı elbirliğiyle yapalım”* dediler. Ermenilerin bazıları ikna olacakken bu kez ne oldu dersiniz; 1914 Mart ayında Kürtler ayaklanıp Ermenileri keserek Bitlis’in yarısını ele geçirdiler. Neyse, bu haftanın konusu bunlar değil. Merak edenler,* “Halil Menteşe’nin Anıları”* adlı kitaba bakabilir. Ancak sahaflarda bulabilirsiniz; artık bu tür kitapların yeni baskıları yapılmıyor!




*BAşBAKAN EDOUARD HERRİOT*


üç kişilik Osmanlı heyeti, gelecekte Fransa’nın başbakanı olacak Edouard Herriot gibi dönemin önde gelen solcu politikacılarıyla da görüştüler. 

Ancak kimse Balkanlar’daki Türk soykırımıyla ilgilenmiyordu. Gündemde artık sadece Ermeni meselesi vardı.

Yunanlılar, Sırplar, Bulgarlar dün nasıl Avrupa kamuoyunu etkilediyse bugün de Ermeniler benzerini yapıyordu. Propaganda malzemeleri ve metotları birebir aynıydı. Yani, Türkler zalim ve barbar; Ermeniler ise alabildiğine masumdu! 

Avrupa’daki Ermeniler çalışmaları sırasında bulundukları devletlerin sonsuz maddi ve manevi desteğini alıyorlardı. Bir başka ifadeyle Avrupa devletlerinin tamamına yakını Ermenileri, Osmanlı Devleti aleyhine desteklemekte ve hatta teşvik etmekteydi. 

Osmanlı Paris Büyükelçisi Mehmed Rifat Paşa İstanbul’a çektiği telgrafı konuğu Dr. Nazım’a gösterdi.

Telgrafta; Paris’te bulunan Ermeniler’in hükümete yakın çevrelerin yönlendirmeleriyle hareket ettikleri ve yine bunların teşvikleriyle Fransız gazetelerinde Osmanlı Ermenileri’nin her türlü zulme uğradıklarını iddia eden makaleler yayınlattıkları ve Fransız hükümetinden zulmün durdurulması için gerekli girişimlerde bulunmasını istedikleri belirtmekteydi. 



*JAURES’İN SON SüZü*


Halil Bey, Rahmi Bey ve Dr. Nazım Bey Paris’e, Balkan katliamını anlatmak için gitmişlerdi ama Ermeni meselesiyle karşılaşmışlardı. Lobi faaliyetlerinde yine geç kalınmıştı. üaresiz yurda döndüler.

Bu arada Osmanlı heyetinin anlattıklarından etkilenen ve Türklere yönelik insan hakları ihlalleriyle ilgili makale yazan barışsever- solcu lider Jean Jaures, aşırı milliyetçi Raove Villain tarafından 31 Temmuz 1914 tarihinde akşam yemeğini yediği Croissant adlı kahvede vurularak öldürüldü. 

Ve bir gün sonra Fransa’da seferberlik ilan edildi; sebebi Jean Jaures’in suikasta uğraması değildi; Fransa Birinci Dünya Savaşı’na girmişti.
Jean Jaures’ın öldürüldüğü haberini alan Dr. Nazım sosyalist dostunun şu ünlü sözünü anımsamış mıydı acaba:

*“Yurtseverliğin azı, enternasyonalizmi zayıflatır, yurtseverliğin çoğu enternasyonalizmi güçlendirir; enternasyonalizmin azlığı yurtseverliği zayıflatır, enternasyonalizmin çoğu yurtseverliği güçlendirir.”*

Türk solunun efsanevi ismi Mihri Belli bu sözü çok sever ve her fırsatta söyler. Peki, bizim enternasyonalist imzacılar sosyalist lider Jean Jaures’in bu sözünü anımsıyorlar mı acaba? Hiç sanmam.


*93 Harbi: On günde 80 bin göçmen*

*Savaş nedeniyle, sadece 15–25 Ocak 1878* *tarihleri arasında, yani on günde Rumeli’ndeki katliamdan kaçıp İstanbul’a gelen Türk muhacir sayısı 80 bindi. Bu savaş Ermeniler için neden milat oldu?*



Rumeli’nden sadece 20’inci yüzyılın başındaki Balkan Savaşları sonucu göçmen gelmedi. İlk büyük göç *“93 Harbi”* diye bilinen Osmanlı Rusya Savaşı’nda (Mayıs 1877-Mart 1878) oldu.

Zağra Müftüsü Hüseyin Raci Efendi, *“Tarihçe-i Vak’a-i Zağra- Hercümerc-i Kıt’a-i Rumeli”* adlı eserinde Balkanlar’dan İstanbul’a akın akın gelen göçmenlerle ilgili şunları yazdı:

“Rumeli’den boşanan yüz binlerce ahali araba ve hayvanlarla, trenle yahut yaya, gece veya gündüz demeyip İstanbul’a döküldüler. Son nefesteki canlarını, Payitaht-ı Saltanat’a ve İstanbulluların merhametine attılar.

Sirkeci mevkii, Ayasofya, Sultanahmet, Yenicami, Nuriosmaniye ve diğer camilerle birçok mektep ve binaların avluları ve bütün meydanlar mahşere döndü.

Trenler tasavvur olunmaz bir halde geliyordu. Vagonların içi ve üstü, erkek kadın, kucak kucağa istif olmuş, yanları hatta ön ve arkadaki zincirlerin üstleri insanla örülmüş idi. Soğuktan donarak düşenler istasyonlarda hasta kalanlar hesapsızdı. Bunların çoğu hastalıktan ve soğuktan kırıldı. Allah’ın hikmeti, o günlerde şiddetli fırtınalar kar ve yağmurlar durmayıp bu biçarelerin üstünden geçti.

Vagonlardaki sıkışıklık ve ızdırap içinde lohusalar ve nice anneler yavrularıyla telef olup gittiler.”

Araştırmalara göre sadece 15 -24 Ocak 1878 tarihi arasında, yani on günde İstanbul’a 80 bin muhacir gelmişti. 93 Harbi sonucu Balkanlar’dan yaklaşık 200 bini aşkın Türk muhacirin geldiği tahmin ediliyor.

1910–1914 arasında Balkanlar’dan kovulan, katliamdan kaçan Türk göçmen sayısı ise 645 bin kişi olduğu söyleniyor.

Peki ya kaçamayıp öldürülen Türkler? Sayının kaç olduğunu bilen yok!
Bilinen Ermeniler 93 Harbi’nden sonra tarih sahnesine çıkıp, *“madem bazı milletler isyan edip bağımsız devlet oluyor, biz neden olmayalım”* diyerek silaha sarılıp ayaklanmışlardır.

Yani, 1915 Ermeni tehcirine bir günde gelinmemiştir…


*Türk Aşuresi’nden Ermeni Anuş’una*


Gelecek hafta Muharrem ayı başlıyor.

Muharrem'in 10. günü Aşura Günü. 

Aşura Günü’nün her dine ve mezhebe göre anlamı var: 

1. Allah, Hz. Musa’ya üşura Günü’nde bir mucize verip, denizi yararak Firavun ile ordusunu sulara gömdü.

2. Hz. Nuh’un gemisi üşura Günü karaya çıktı.

3. Hz. Yunus balığın karnından üşura Günü kurtuldu.

4. Hz. üdem'in tövbesi üşura Günü kabul edildi.

5. Hz. Yusuf kardeşlerinin atmış olduğu kuyudan üşura Günü çıkarıldı.

6. Hz. İsa o gün dünyaya gelmiş ve o gün semaya yükseldi.

7. Hz. Davud'un tövbesi o gün kabul edildi.

8. Hz. İbrahim'in oğlu Hz. İsmail o gün doğdu.

9. Hz. Yakub'un, oğlu Hz.Yusuf'un hasretinden dolayı kapanan gözleri o gün görmeye başladı.

10. Hz. EyyÃ»b hastalığından o gün şifaya kavuştu.



*ORUü GüNü*


Hz. Peygamber Medine'ye hicret ettiğinde orada yaşayan Yahudilerin oruçlu olduklarını öğrendi. *"Bu ne orucudur?"* diye sordu. Yahudiler, *"Bugün Allah'ın Hz. Musa'yı düşmanlarından kurtardığı Firavun'u boğdurduğu gündür. Hz. Musa şükür olarak bugün oruç tutmuştur"* dediler.

Bunun üzerine Hz. Peygamber,* "Biz, Musa'nın sünnetini ihyaya sizden daha çok yakın ve hak sahibiyiz"* buyurdu ve o gün oruç tuttu, tutulmasını da emretti.

Yani, Muharrem’in onuncu günü, Yahudiler’in Yom Kipur, kefaret/günahlardan arınma gününe denk gelmektedir ve Yahudiler o gün oruç tutarlar.

Aşura, İslam öncesi cahiliye dönemi Arapları arasında kutsal bir gün olarak biliniyor ve oruç tutuluyordu. *Hz. Ayşe şöyle demektedir:*

*"AşÃ»ra, Kureyş kabilesinin cahiliye döneminde oruç tuttuğu bir gündü. Resulullah da buna uygun hareket ediyordu. Medine'ye hicret edince bu orucu devam ettirmiş ve başkalarına da emretti. Fakat Ramazan orucu farz kılınınca kendisi AşÃ»ra gününde oruç tutmayı bıraktı. Bundan sonra Müslümanlardan isteyen bugünde oruç tuttu, isteyen tutmadı."* 


Türkiye’de Muharrem ayında oruç tutanlar genellikle Aleviler’dir.
Bunun nedeni Hz. Hüseyin’in Muharrem’in onuncu gününde Kerbela’da şehit edilmesidir. şiiler ve Aleviler için Muharrem ayı yas ayıdır. Muharrem ayının biri ile onu arasında oruç tutarlar. Et yemezler, yeni giysi giymezler, su içmezler, gülmezler, Onuncu günü ağlayıp dövünürler. Yas bittikten sonra Hz. Hüseyin’in Kerbela’da yoldaşlarının getirdiği yiyeceklerin karışımıyla yaptığı aşureyi yapıp komşularına dağıtırlar.

Yahudiler ve Müslümanlar için kutsal olan Aşura Günü Ermeniler için de önemlidir.

Ermeniler, 25 Aralık ile 6 Ocak arasında yaptıkları tatlı çorbaya Anuş derler. Hz. İsa’nın doğumunu müjdelemek için yaparlar. Bu tatlı çorbanın malzemeleri, Hz. Nuh’un gemisinin karaya oturduğunda hayvanları kesmemek için bütün gıda artıklarından yaptığı gibi her yiyecek karıştırılarak yapılır.

Yani Anuş’un içindeki malzemeler ve hazırlanışı aynen Müslümanların Aşuresi gibidir. Ermeniler de komşularına ikram ederler.

Rumlar’ın Koliva’sının hazırlanışı ve tadı farklı olmakla birlikte o da dinsel ritüelin bir parçasıdır.



*ORTAK PAYDA*


Demem odur ki; Anadolu’da farklı dinden olmalarına rağmen kültürleri bu kadar birbirine benzeyen halkların ayrılıklarını değil de birlikteliklerini ön plana çıkarmamız daha barışçıl olmaz mı?

Neden hep geçmişteki kötü günler/olaylar anımsanıyor da, dostluklar-kardeşlikler yazılıp konuşulmuyor?

93 Harbi’nde Osmanlı’nın bir karış toprağının yitip gitmemesi için koşa koşa ölüme giden Ermeni taburundan neden kimse bahsetmez? Ortak paydalarımız yerine iki halkı birbirine düşman edecek meselelerin üzeri neden hep kaşınmaktadır? 

*Türkiye’yi sürekli geren bir avuç liberal aydının amacı nedir?*




*Soner Yalçın*


*Odatv.com*
21 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*Uluslararası tuzak!*

 
Başbakan Erdoğan ve MHP Genel Başkanı Bahçeli’nin ardından CHP lideri Deniz Baykal da Ermeni’den özür kampanyasına sert tepki gösterdi. Baykal,* “Milletimizin kendi tarihine karşı bir suçluluk duygusu içine çekilmesini sağlayacak çabaların hiçbir geçerliliği yok”* dedi. 

*Bilinçli bir çalışma!*
TARİHİ tarihçilerin incelemesi gerektiğini belirten *Baykal, “İçimizden birilerinin, yabancı ülke parlamentoları gibi konuyu hükme bağlamaya çalışmasının ülkemize ne yararı var! Kampanyayı bilinçli bir şekilde birileri yürütüyor.. Türkiye bunlara itibar etmemeli”* diye konuştu.



*Girişim dışarıdan yönlendiriliyor*
Baykal, sözde aydınların başlattığı özür girişimine itibar edilmemesi gerektiğini söyledi.

Başbakan Erdoğan ve MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’nin andından CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal da bir grup sözde aydının başlattığı Ermenilerden özür girişimine tepki gösterdi. CHP’nin 14. Olağanüstü Tüzük ve Program Kurultayı’nda konuşan Deniz Baykal, insanlarımızın kendi tarihine karşı bir suçluluk duygusu içine çekilmesini sağlayacak çabaların hiçbir geçerliliği olmadığını söyledi.


*Sistemli bir çaba* 
Baykal *“ Bizim kendi tarihimize ve milli kimliğimize yönelik olarak bir suçluluk kompleksi içine girmemizi kimsenin başaramayacağını, böyle bir çabanın hiçbir temeli olmadığını, hiçbir geçerliliği olmadığını çok net bir şekilde herkesin bilmesini istiyorum”* dedi. Baykal şöyle devam etti: Tarihi tarihçiler birlikte incelesin arşivleri açın açalım derken, bizim içimizden birilerinin ’hayır incelemeye gerek yok biz tıpkı Türkiye hakkında hüküm veren yabancı ülke parlamentoları gibi bu konuyu incelemeye gerek kalmadan hükme bağlıyoruz’diyerek, gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasını mı sağlıyorlar? Yoksa Türkiye’ye yönelik karalama, suçlama kampanyasının içinde bilerek bilmeyerek yer tutma konumuna mı sürükleniyorlar. Bu girişimin ne yapanlara ne de ülkemize bir yararı vardır. Türkiye’nin kendisini suçlu hissetmesini sağlamaya yönelik bir büyük uluslar arası çabanın sistematik bir şekilde yürütülmekte olduğunu görüyorum. Bu kampanyayı bilinçli bir şekilde birileri yürütüyor olabilir. Türkiye bunlara hiçbir şekilde itibar etmemeli. 



*22/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*İhanet*


*Durmuş HOCAOğLU* 
*YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/12/2008* 





“Ermenilerden üzür Dileme” kampanyasının bir aydın ihaneti olduğunu söylemiştim; bu görüşümün prensip itibariyle iliklerine kadar doğru olduğundan şüphe etmemekle beraber, yine de içimde bir huzursuzluk bulunuyor: “Aydın” ve “ihanet” kelimelerinin nasıl birlikte mütalea edilebileceği sualinden mütevellid, kolay-kolay da giderilemeyecek derin bir huzursuzluk bu. Ancak, bu meselenin irdelemesini te’hir ederek, bu iki kelime yan-yana gelsin ya da gelmesin bunun bir ihanet olduğundan zerrece şüphem olmadığını söylemeliyim. 

Niçin? şundan:

İhanet, ilkin, bu kampanyanın özür metninde, kör-kör parmağım gözüne misali sırıtıyor: 

*1915’te Osmanlı Ermenileri’nin maruz kaldığı Büyük Felaket’e duyarsız kalınmasını, bunun inkar edilmesini vicdanım kabul etmiyor. Bu adaletsizliği reddediyor, kendi payıma Ermeni kardeşlerimin duygu ve acılarını paylaşıyor, onlardan özür diliyorum.*

İmdi; buna göre, demek oluyor ki, 1915’te - Ermenilerin verdiği adla - *“Büyük Felaket” olmuş* ve tabii münhasıran Ermenilere olmuş.* Ya aynı tarihte Türklere ne olmuş? Bahis yok!* Demek ki yüzbinlerce Türk Ermeniler tarafından katledilmedi; öyle mi? Olmadı öyle bişiycikler; öyle mi? Demek ki, o yıllarda, mesela - rahmetli annem ve babam da dahil - bütün Bayburtlular kollektif bir katliam illüzyonuna maruz kalmadılar; öyle mi? üıt yok, ses yok, bahis yok;* yok ama, satır aralarında var: “İyi olmuş” demek istiyorlar. İyi Olmuş!* Gebersinler! Vay utanmazlar! şu zihniyete bakar mısınız!


*Ya şuna ne demeli?* 

19. yüzyılda, Devlet’in Ermeni katliamları karşısında sessiz kalması üzerine) D. Anadolu Ermenileri canlarının çaresine silahlanarak baktılar. İlk Müslüman öldürmesi budur./.../Tabii, devlet baskısı altındaki bir gayrimüslim azınlık, Halife’nin yönettiği Devlet desteğindeki Müslüman çoğunluk’u ne kadar öldürebilirse, o kadar. Bunun ne kadar “mukatele”, yani “karşılıklı” olduğunun takdiri size ait. Ama en hafif yorum herhalde şu: Millet-i Sadıka durup dururken patlamadı.

*Millet’i Sadıka nasıl patlamış? Mel’un Türklerin yüzünden;* nasıl olabilirdi ki başka ve hem de canım ne kadar Türk öldürmüşler ki, alla’sen. Kaldı ki, Türk bu; çok olsa n’olur yani, Ermeni değil ya. Ya kendi insanına tevcih edilen şu hakaret dolu cümleler: 

İşimiz çok zor. üünkü *“Müslüman mahallesinde salyangoz”* satıyoruz. üyle bir mahalle ki, her şeyden önce “üzür Dileme Kültürü” yok; sadece “Otomatik Savunmaya Geçme Kültürü” var. Sen otururken gelir ayağını ezer, bırakın özür dilemeyi, hayretle baktın diye bir de suratına dik dik bakar. Asansöre girer, bırakın günaydın demeyi, yüzünüze bakmaz ve çıkacağı kata kadar da mecburen havaları seyreder. Demek ki Türkler böyle; neden böyle? Her halde “ayı” oldukları için! Başka neden olabilir? Ya Ermeniler nasılmış acaba? MefhÃ»mu muhalifinden okuyunuz, şu çıkıyor: 

(Ermeni mahallesi) öyle bir mahalle ki, sakinleri, her şeyden önce, bir hata işlediğinde medeni bir şekilde özür diler, otomatik olarak savunmaya geçmez; sen otururken gelir ayağını ezmez, ezkaza ezerse, mahçup bir şekilde bin kere özür diler, bırakın suratınıza dik dik bakmayı, kendisini nasıl affettireceğini şaşırır. Asansöre girince ışıl-ışıl, gülücükler saçan mübarek bir yüzle “günaydın” der, hal-hatır sorar.

Demek ki Ermeniler de böyle; neden böyle? O, Ermeni, muhterem; senin benim gibi bir “ayı” değil ki. Türkler böyle; ya Türkiye? Nasıl olacak, şöyle:

Talat Paşa’nın adını en geniş bulvarlara vermiş ülke.* “Anadolu sermayesi”* nin Ermeni mallarına konarak oluştuğu bir ülke. Kurtuluş Savaşı’na bu malları geri vermemek için katılan aşiretlerin ülkesi. Millet-i Hakime zihniyetinin gayrimüslimleri hala ikinci sınıf hatta tehlikeli saydığı ve hala öldürdüğü bir ülke.

Yahu bu Türkler nasıl insanlarmış meğerse! *Peki ASALA. Neymiş ASALA?* 

Yarın konuşalım.




...

----------


## bozok

*Ey Türk! Düşmanını iyi tanı!* 


*Durmuş HOCAOğLU* 
*YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/12/2008*



Peki ya ASALA neymiş? *ASALA şu imiş; dikkat lÃ»tfen:* 1973-1985 (arasında) ASALA 43 Türk diplomatını katleder. *Amacı, unutulmuş 1915’e dikkatleri çekmektir.* üeker de. Türkiye başta, herkes 1915’i ilk defa öğrenir. Nihayet, ASALA cinayetlerine kadar bütün bunlardan (yani, “Ermeni katliamı” ndan D.H.) tek kelime duymamış ülke burası. *Aynen, PKK saldırılarının 1984’te başlamasına kadar Kürt sorununu duymadığı gibi.* 

*Yani?*

Romanın hikayesi şöyle; adım-adım gidelim:

*1.* 19. yüzyılda, Doğu Anadolu’da husÃ»le gelen otorite boşluğu neticesinde Kürtlerin -ve Kafkasya’dan gelen mültecilerin- Ermenileri katletmesi ile başlayan olaylara Devlet’in sessiz kalması üzerine Doğu Anadolu Ermenileri, çar na çar, canlarının çaresine bakmak için silahlanmışlar ve *bir miktar(cık) da Müslüman öldürmüşlerdir*; yoksa Millet-i Sadıka olan Ermeniler niçin isyan etsinlerdi? 

*2.* Sürecin en nihayetinde yine aynı Devlet, Ermenileri toptan imha etmiştir.

*3.* Bu büyük insanlık trajedisi uzun zaman unutulmuş/unutturulmuş ve masÃ»m, mazlum ve mağdur, asil ve necib Ermeni milleti iki türlü zulme maruz bırakılmıştır: Hem kitlevi olarak imha edilmişlerdir ve hem de feryatlarına kulak asan olmamıştır.

*4.* Bunun üzerine, başka çare bulamayan Ermeniler, ASALA adında bir örgüt kurarak Türk diplomatlarını katletmeye, cinayetler işlemeye başlamışlardır.

*5.* ASALA’nın metodu yanlıştı -yazıda öyle bir şey yok; ben ekliyorum (D.H.)- ama gayesi doğru idi.

*6.* Metottaki bu yanlışlığın müsebbibi de yine Türklerdir; çünkü katliamı kasten küllemişlerdir.

*7.* Sonuç olarak, ASALA, doğru ve meşrÃ» hedefine varmak için* terör dışında başka bir yol bulamadığından* naşi, gaye vasıtayı meşrÃ» kılacağına binaen, doğru bir iş yapmış olmaktadır. 

*8.* Aynı mantık PKK için de geçerlidir: Medarı iftiharımız Orhan Efendi’nin de şehadeti ile sabittir ki, Türkler -Ermeniler kadar olmasa da- Kürtleri de katliama tabi’tutmuşlardır; fakat gerek Türkiye ve gerekse de dünya bundan habersiz kalmıştır -yine suçlu Biz Türkler tabii ki-; bunun üzerine, *“Başka türlü olmuyor birader”* diyen Kürtler de PKK’yı kurmuşlardır ve o da çeyrek asırdır Türkiye’yi kana bulamıştır. PKK’nın metodu da yanlıştır - ben öyle istihraç ediyorum (D.H.) - ama gayesi haklıdır, meşrÃ»dur ve öyleyse PKK da, ASALA gibi, doğru bir şey yapmış olmaktadır. 

*9.* Sadece bu kadarcık mı? 
Elbette değil; gizli tehdidi görmüyor muyuz?

*Nasıl mı?*

*şöyle:* Siz Türkler bu kalın kafalılığa devam ederseniz,* yine başka çare kalmayacağı için* Ermeni terörü yeniden başlar; haklı olarak! şu halde: 

Yaşasın ASALA!
Yaşasın PKK!
Yaşasın terör!

*Mantık nasıl ama?* Muhteşem!

*Ve bir de soru:* Bunun adı, *terör örgütü lehinde propaganda yapmak* değilse nedir?

Ve terör örgütü lehinde propaganda yapmak da suç değil midir?


* * * 

*Ey Türk!*

Bu güruh bir de sana zeka testi uyguluyor. Nasıl mı? şöyle:* “Biz”*, diyorlar, *“Ermenilerin soykırım tezini reddediyoruz; Soykırım yok, katliam var.”* 

Ne zeka ama!

Başkasını ahmak zannedenin kendisinin ahmak olacağını fark edemeyen bir zeka! 


* * *

*Kim bu adamlar* ve onları bir araya getiren saik, ortak noktaları nedir? 

Sizlere de danışmak istiyorum ama ben cevabı bildiğimi sanıyorum: 

Bu adamların kim oldukları değil, *önemli olan, kim olmadıkları:* Bunlar, bu toprağın, bu tarihin, bu milletin adamı değil; bu adamlar bizden değil, bize benziyorlar sÃ»reta, ama bizden değiller. 

Bu makuleyi bir araya getiren ne dar kontekstte Ermeni sevgisi, ne en kapsamlı kontesktte insan sevgisi ve ne de herhangi bir şeyin sevgisi, bu karanlık yüreklerde sevgi yok, barınamaz ki; bu adamları bir ara getiren sevgi değil, kin ve nefret; kendilerine insandan sayılmaları için her imkanı sunan, kariyer veren, unvan veren, isim veren, şöhret veren, adam sınıfına sokan Türkiye’ye ve Türklere karşı dinmek bilmez bir kin, ağdalı, kıvamlı, telveli, simsiyah, katran gibi, zift gibi bir nefret. *Bu adamların kinleri, dinleri olmuş.* Nerede Türkiye’nin ve Türklerin aleyhinde tırnak ucu kadar bir zıkkımın kökü görseler hemen ona yapışan bu grup bir kin ve nefret koalisyonu; başka hiçbir şey değil.

*Ey Türk! Bu adamlar senin apaçık düşmanın!*

Düşman iyidir; çünkü bana kim olduğumu öğretir. Bu itibarla, onlar aslında sana hizmet ediyor, farkında olmadan.

*Ey Türk! Onları iyi tanı ve asla unutma!*

Bir gün gelir, lazım olur.

Olacaktır da.

...

----------


## bozok

*İnisiyatif Kimde?*


*Serdar ANT* 
*MüDAFAA-İ HUKUK*
*21 Aralık 2008 Pazar*


*Satrançta iyi bir oyun çıkarmak ve en nihayetinde oyunu galip olarak bitirebilmek için, usta bir satrancının oyun içinde göz ardı etmemesi gereken kurallar vardır. Bir anlamda satrancın püf noktaları yani...* 


ürneğin iyi bir açılış yapmak, oyun ortasını doğru oynamak, tahtanın durumuna göre değişeceği taşları doğru belirlemek, alan hakimiyeti kurmak, alet kazancından ziyade pozisyonel bir anlayışla hareket etmek vs… Satranç, bütün bu incelikleri uyum içinde uygulayabilmeyi gerektirir. Tabii bütün bunlar, genel bir stratejinin tespit edilmiş olması sayesinde anlamlı olacaktır. Genelde satranç oyuncularının, oynanan oyun ne türden olursa olsun, oyunun başından sonuna kadar gerçekleştirmeye çalıştıkları amaç inisiyatifi elde bulundurmaktır. Bu, rakibi istenildiği gibi yönlendirmeyi mümkün kılar ve oyuncunun, oyunun başında saptadığı stratejiyi uygulayabilmesine yardım eder.* İyi bir savunma da etkili bir saldırı da ancak inisiyatif elde bulundurulursa yapılabilir.* Yoksa 64 karelik o satranç tahtası, sizin için bir cehennem olur, rakibiniz sizi istediği gibi çekip çevirir, siz onun hamlelerine yanıt vereceğim derken, uygulamak istediklerinizi düşünmeye bile fırsat bulamazsınız. 



Yaşam, özellikle politik yaşam da bir anlamda satranç gibidir. Satrançtaki inisiyatifi elde tutmaya, politikada gündemi belirleme denir. Bunu gerçekleştirecek adımları atan bir siyasal oluşum, politik süreci istediği gibi yönlendirir, tayin ettiği hedefe adım adım gider ve en sonunda amacına da ulaşır. 

Somut konuşalım. Yaklaşık bir hafta önce Türkiye'nin siyasal gündeminde ne vardı? Siyasetteki din istismarının artık gözlerden saklanamaz hale gelmesinin yarattığı tepki, seçmen kütüklerindeki düzenbazlıklar, ekonomik krizin sonuçları, özellikle de işsizlik, IMF ile yeniden masaya oturulup oturulmayacağı, Kuzey Iraktaki kukla devlet ile yapılan görüşmeler... Bütün bunlar iktidarı köşeye sıkıştıran, halka AKP'nin gerçek yüzünü gösterme imkanı sunan gündem başlıklarıydı. 

Peki, bugün Türkiye'nin gündeminde ne var? *"üzür diliyorum-dilemiyorum-özür bekliyorum"* tartışmaları... 

*şimdi, yanıtlanması gereken soru açıktır: inisiyatif kimde?* 

*"üzür diliyorum"* girişiminin, amacı belli yaygaralarına yanıt vermek ve Türkiye'nin gündemine sözde soykırım tartışmasını oturtmak kimin inisiyatifine tabi olmaktır dersiniz? 



*"üzür diliyorum"* yaygarasını yapanlar, sözde Ermeni soykırımı konusunu tartışmak yerine, örneğin ODTü öğretim üyesi Yıldırım Koç'un Yol-İş Sendikası'nın düzenlediği paneldeki şu sözlerini tartışmak isterler miydi? *"Türkiye'de 2006'da 86 bin, 2007'de 120 bin, 2008'in ilk 8 ayında da 92 bin esnaf işyerini kapattı. Bu yılın ilk 11 ayında 1 milyon 400 bin çek karşılıksız çıktı. İşsizlikte müthiş artış var. Bu gidişle aile için dayanışma bile aşınır."* (Milliyet, 15.12.2008) 
ürneğin işsizlikteki o *"müthiş artış"*a karşı, resmi istatistiklerde işsizlik oranının nasıl hala yüzde 9-10 civarında gösterildiğini; 2008 başından beri sadece doğalgaza yüzde 80 oranında zam yapılmış olmasına rağmen, enflasyon oranının nasıl hala yüzde 10'lar düzeyinde olduğunu tartışmak isterler miydi acaba, vicdan sahibi *"özür diliyorum"*cular? 

Ya da yüzde 47'lik *"22 Temmuz hokkabazlığı"*nın yerel seçimlerde de yinelenebilmesi için fazladan 6 milyon *"seçmenin"*(!) nasıl yaratıldığını konuşmak isterler miydi? 

2009 yılında Türkiye'nin kaç milyar dolar borç faizi ödeyeceğini, bu ödenecek para eğer yatırımlara yöneltilmiş olsaydı bunun işsizliği ne oranda aşağı çekeceğinin ortaya konulmasını isterler miydi? 

Son birkaç gündür bunları ve buna benzer konuları konuşmuyoruz ama! *"üzür"* ekseninde süren bir *"Karagöz-Hacivat kavgası"* geldi gündemin göbeğine oturdu! 

Peki, bundan kazanç sağlayan kim? 

*İnisiyatif kimde?*

*Karşı tarafın hamlelerine yanıt vermek için çırpınıp duranlar, oyunu kazanmak için kendi oyunlarını oynamaları ve rakibin oyununa tabi olmamaları gerektiğini öğrenmezlerse, o oyun kısa zamanda mat ile biter!* 




...


(heddam.com...)

----------


## bozok

*Abdullah Gül istifa etsin*



Akla ve mantığa en aykırı çıkışı Cumhurbaşkanı Gül yaptı. 

üzür kampanyasına destek olarak nitelenecek sözler söyleyen Gül için söylenecek en hafif şey *“yetkisini aştığını”* belirtmektir. Cumhurbaşkanı bu konuda taraftır ve ne özgürlük, ne hukuk, ne demokrasi adına imzacıların yanında yer alamaz. 

Abdullah Gül Cumhurbaşkanı olarak devletin başıdır. Devletin resmi politikasının bekçisidir. Türkiye resmi olarak Ermeni soykırımı olmadığını söylemektedir. 

Gül, Türkiye aleyhine olan her konuda başı çeken sözde aydınların yanında yer alarak puan topladığını düşünmektedir. Oysa *yaptığı şey Anayasa’yı ihlaldir ve bir gün bile o makamda oturmaması gerekmektedir.*



*23.12.2008 / Can Ataklı / Vatan*

----------


## bozok

"http://www.odatv.com/FlowPlayerDark....lv%27%7D%5D%7D"


*23.12.2008 / odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül yanılıyor* 


*23.12.2008* 
*HASAN üNAL*
*TERCüMAN*




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CUMHURBAşKANI Gül’ün* ‘özür’* kampanyası düzenleyen *‘tercüme büroları’nın* davranışını demokrasi içinde normal karşılanması gereken bir tartışmadan ibaret gördüğünü açıklaması hem demokrasi yorumu hem de devlet geleneği açısından doğru olamaz.

üünkü demokrasi, her önüne gelenin, insanlara ve gruplara hakaret etmesine izin vermez. Kendisini* ‘aydın’* olarak tanımlayan; gerçekte ise aydın olmanın hiçbir unsurunu bünyesinde taşımayan, orijinal görüşü olmayan ve her konuda Türkiye’yi, Türk milletini suçlu gören tercüme bürolarının koskoca bir milleti katil ilan etmeye kalkışması demokrasinin tabii bir tezahürü değil; tam tersine demokrasiye yönelik bir provokasyondur.


*Türk milleti katil değildir*

üZüR kampanyasının masum hiçbir tarafı yoktur. İmza atanların hiç birisi Ermeni meselesinin tarihi veya/hukuki yönlerine dair uzman kişilikler değildir. Kaldı ki, bu konuda uzmanlar arasında kesinleşmiş bir kanaat de yoktur. üstelik hukuki açıdan meselenin bir soykırım olarak nitelendirilebilmesi söz konusu değildir; çünkü uluslararası ceza hukukuna soykırımı kavramı ilk defa 1948 yılında hazırlanan ve BM tarafından kabul edilen Soykırımı Sözleşmesi ile girmiştir.

Ermeni asıllı veya Ermeni tezlerine destek veren tarihçilerin çoğu Osmanlı belgelerini ya incelemeden sonuca vardılar veya incelemek istemediler. Batılı ülke arşivlerini dikkatle ve mukayeseli bir biçimde incelemedikleri gerçeği çalışmaların pek çoğunda sırıtıyor. 

Neredeyse tamamı, tezlerini birinci elden belge niteliğinde olmayan propaganda kitaplarına ve hatıratlara dayandırmışlardır.

Bunlardan birisi Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın organize ettiği istihbarat ve propaganda dairesinin yayımladığı *Mavi Kitap*; bir diğeri savaş yıllarında İstanbul’da ABD büyükelçisi olarak görev yapan; ancak mesleki geçmişi itibariyle siyaset ve diplomasiyi pek bilmeyen; o yüzden de yanında çalışan Ermeni katiplerin etkisinde kaldığı ispat edilen Morgenthau’nun hatıratı; üçüncüsü de o yıllarda Osmanlı coğrafyasında bulunan; ancak hadiselerin cereyan ettiği bölgelerden uzak bir şekilde Hıristiyan önyargılarıyla hatıralarını yazan Alman Lepsius’un kitabıdır.


*Arşiv belgeleri incelenmeli*

BUNLARIN hiç birisi tek başına birinci elden belde değildir. Osmanlı, İngiliz, Alman, Avusturya, Amerika, Fransa ve muhtemelen Rus arşivlerinde o döneme ait belgelerin mukayeseli incelemesi sonucunda hadiseler hakkında hüküm vermek mümkün olabilir. Ermeni arşivlerinin açılmasının bu araştırmalara epeyce katkısı olacağına da şüphe yoktur.

Ermeni asıllı tarihçilerin pek çoğunun ve Ermeni tezlerine destek veren diğerlerinin bu arşivleri mukayeseli bir biçimde çalışmadıkları ortada. Buna mukabil son yıllarda Türk tarihçiler bütün bu arşivlerdeki belgelerden yararlanarak çalışmalar hazırlıyorlar. Yani Türk tarafının yeterince çalışma yapmadığı; buna mukabil Ermenilerin müthiş eserler ortaya koyduğu tezi de tercüme bürolarının bir başka propagandasıdır. Kısacası tarihçilik çalışmaları itibariyle Türklerin Ermenilere bir soykırım yaptığı iddia edilemez.


*Hukuken soykırım iddiası gülünç*

SOYKIRIMI Sözleşmesi 1948 yılında BM tarafından kabul edildi. İkinci Dünya Savaşı yıllarında Yahudilere Nazilerin yaptıkları emsal kabul edilerek, bu suç* ‘soykırımı’* adı altında yeni bir kategoriye sokuldu. Dünyanın en ağır ve en aşağılayıcı suçu haline getirildi. Normalde 1948 yılında kabul edilen sözleşmenin geriye doğru işletilmesi hukukun evrensel ilkelerine aykırıdır. Kaldı ki, bir soykırıma hükmetmek için mahkeme gerekir. Ama suç olmasa da* ‘özür’* dileme mahiyetinde bir girişime döndürmek suretiyle bunu Türkiye’ye yaptırmak için muazzam bir gayret olduğu gözleniyor. 

Oysa Ermeniler tıpkı Balkanlar’daki diğer Hıristiyan unsurlar gibi bir devlet kurmak istemişler; ancak Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’da kurmak istedikleri bu devlet için verdikleri mücadelede başarısız kalmışlardır. Türk tarafı daha fazla kayıp vermesine rağmen bu mücadeleden başarılı çıkmıştır. Bunun her hangi bir şekilde soykırımla ilişkilendirilmesinde hiçbir ‘aydın’ hassasiyeti veya iyi niyet aranamaz.


*Gül’ün yanlış yorumu*

TERCüME bürolarının Kıbrıs’tan Irak’ın kuzeyine ve Ermeni meselesinden diğerlerine her konuda Türkiye’yi suçlayıcı ve aşağılayıcı bir tutum sergilemekte olmaları onların iyi niyetle davranmadıklarını gösterir. On beş seneyi aşkın bir süredir Ermenistan işgalinde bulunan Azerbaycan toprakları ve o topraklardan sürülen bir milyona yakın insan hakkında -herhalde Türk oldukları için- tek kelime etmeyenlerin iyi niyeti olamaz. Onlar Ermenilerden özür dilerken Ermenistan’dan aydınların Türklerin çektiklerinden dolayı bizim acılarımızı paylaşan tek laf etmemeleri bu girişimin amacını açıkça ortaya koyuyor.

*Bütün bunlar ortadayken, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün, bu kampanyayı masum bir aydın hareketi ve demokratik bir tartışma ortamının tabii bir tezahürü olarak görmesi akla ziyandır.* *Bu, tam manasıyla demokrasiyi kötüye kullanmaktır.* Ayrıca ortada bir tartışma olsa bile, Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı’nın görevi herhalde *Türkiye’nin yanında yer almayı* gerektirir. üte yandan bu kampanya Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün Ermenistan nezdinde yapmak istediği girişimlere de zarar verici niteliktedir. Dolayısı ile *bu kampanyayı Gül’ün lanetlemesi gerekirdi.* Aksi takdirde, kamuoyunda kendisinin başlattığı Ermenistan girişimlerinin yanlış ve Ermeni emellerine fayda sağlayacak türden olduğu yönündeki kanaatler daha da güçlenecektir. 



...

----------


## bozok

*''reddediyoruz com''*

 

*Ermenlierden özürdiliyoruz kapmanyasına bir tepki de akademisyenlerden geldi.*

Ermeniler'den özür dilenmesine yönelik başlatılan kampanyaya Sakarya üniversitesi (SAü) öğretim üyelerince karşıt bir kampanya başlatıldı. SAü'lü akademisyenler tarafından başlatılan karşıt kampanyada www.reddediyoruz.com isimli web sitesi oluşturuldu. "üzür dilemeyi reddediyorum' kampanyası imzaya açıldı. 

Sitede şu açıklama yer alıyor:* "Birkaç akademisyen ve gazetecinin ön ayak olmasıyla, 1915 olayları için 'Ermenilerden özür dilenmesi' yolunda bir kampanya başlatıldığını ve buna eş zamanlı olarak Ermenistan'da bulunan 300 Ermeni aydınının Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı'na gönderdikleri ağır ithamlar taşıyan 'Soykırımı Tanı' çağrısını endişeyle izlemekteyiz. Böyle bir kampanyanın haksız, yanlış ve ulusal çıkarlarımız açısından sakıncalı olacağına inanıyoruz.* 


*TüRKİYE'YE YüNELİK BASKI İDDİASI* 

1915 yılında Osmanlı Devleti'nde meydana gelen bir dizi olay kapsamında, Türkiye'ye yöneltilen 'Ermeni Soykırımı' iddiaları ve Türkiye'nin bunu tanıması ve özür dilemesi talepleri, Türkiye'ye yönelik baskı ve sindirme siyasetinin sürdürülmesi çabalarından başka bir anlama gelmemektedir. Bu olaylardan dolayı özür dilemek demek, bütün Türk tarihini yok saymak, inkar etmek demektir. Bütün bu suçlamaları reddediyoruz." 

SAü öğretim üyeleri bütün duyarlı tüm vatandaşları* 'üzür dilemeyi reddediyorum'* açıklamasına imza atmaya çağırdı. 



23.12.2008 14:05:00
İNTERNETAJANS

----------


## bozok

*Evet, "Ne özürü ulan!"*


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/12/2008* 



Rahmetli Alparslan Türkeş,* “Türkiye bir mozaiktir”* sözüne çok kızardı. Nihayet bir gün, ben yanında iken ,* “Ne mozaiği ulan!”* diye patlamıştı. Patlamasının sebebi bugün daha iyi anlaşılıyor:* “Mozaik”* kolay parçalanır! Türkiye, aslında bir ebru, bir kilim, muhtelif damarları olan bir mermerdir; ama şimdi yekpareliğimizi, içeriden ve dışarıdan parçalamaya çalışıyorlar, bu adamlar! Ermenilerden özür dilenmesi için bir yerlerini yırtan *“ihanet cephesi”* kadın ve erkeklerine başka ne denir? 

*Bakan körler*
üünkü bu konuda anlatılanları, bire bir anıları görmüyorlar, son yıllardaki ASALA cinayetlerine *“palavra”* diyorlar, Azerbaycan-Hocalı’da Türklerin katliamını görmezden geliyorlar! üldürülen Türkler onlar için önemsiz; varsa yoksa *“Ermenilerin Büyük Felaketi” !* 

*Ya Ermeniler tarafından katledilenler? Ya Türklere, Türkçeye yapılan büyük “İhanet?”.*

Bu vatan, millet hainleri, 1915’te, Osmanlı Ermenilerinin maruz kaldığı “büyük felaket” e duyarsızlığı ve inkar edilmesini* “vicdanları”* kabul etmiyor, bu adaletsizliği reddediyorlarmış! 

Vay vay vay:* “Türk” olmalarından vazgeçtik*; entelektüel ahlaktan biraz olsun nasiplerini almışlarsa ve eğer biraz vicdanları varsa, aydın bilim adamları, kadınları olarak, en azından “acaba” ve “belki” diye o tarihi olayları objektif olarak araştırmaları gerekir ve ancak bundan sonradır ki Türk milletini ve tarihini böyle tek taraflı olarak suçlayabilirler! 

Milliyetçi, vatansever olmadıkları çoktan malum. Bu yüksek değerler onların sözlüğünde, ilkellik, çağdışılık! 

Bu adamlar, kadınlar, peşin kararlarını, hükümlerini vermişler ve şimdi de vicdanları sızlıyormuş. Böylesine bir savaş “mukatelesinde” - karşılıklı çatışmada, Ermenilerin kayıplarına karşılık Türklerden de kayıplar olduğunu hiç kale almıyorlar ve bırakın Türk olmayı, insan olarak hiç vicdanları sızlamıyor? 


*Atatürk’ün sözleri* 
*“palavra” mı!*
Atatürk’ün bu konuda büyük Nutuk’unda söyledikleri de mi *“palavra”?* Ya, Babam ve Hüsrev Gerede, Mustafa Kemal ABD generali Harbord’u bu konuda aydınlattıktan sonra, Doğu’ya götürürken, Ermeni komitacılar tarafından yakılan Türk ve Ermeni evlerini göstermeleri ve generalin, Kazım Karabekir Paşa’dan da bilgi aldıktan sonra, Amerikan Kongresi’ne *“İddialar abartılmış, ikna oldum”* diye rapor vermesi? Bizim eve misafir gelen Erzurumlu hanımın, gece yarısı uyanıp *“Ermeniler geliyor”* diye kaçmaya kalkması! Yalan mı? Rus yarbayı Tverlebov’un 1917-18’de *“gördükleri- yaşadıkları”,* “ısmarlama” mı? 

Bu satırları neden yazmaya mecbur oldum? “Malum güruhtan Mehmet Ali (Kemal) Birand, *” Ne özrü ulan “* denmesine kızmış ve böylece yandaşlarıyla kanalizasyonda buluşmuş... Hem de taze taze... 

Ona göre tepkimiz demokratik değilmiş... Bu hitap Türk milletinin bağrından yükseliyor. Ve ben de, işte bu güruhun yalanlarına, vicdansızlıklarına karşı topuna *” Ne özür dilemesi ulan “* diyorum. üünkü laftan anlamıyorlar! Bu konu demokratik tartışma konusu fılan değil: Bir milletin onuru söz konusu, onursuz* ” ulanlara “* karşılık milletin bağrından kopan haklı candan bir tepki! 

Hem şu sıralar eski karşılıklı yaralar acaba neden kaşınıyor. Ermeni vatandaşlarımız niçin huzursuz ediliyor. Yoksa yeni bir mukatele mi isteniyor! 
Bizim Ermenilerden, Ermenistan’dan istediğimiz yok! Dostluk ve barıştan başka! Ama, onlar hudutta açılacak kapıdan Türk malı ithal etmekten başka, özür dilememizden sonra arazi, tazminat taleplerini sokuşturacaklar! Anlıyor musunuz ulan!

Bu konuya devam edeceğim. Türklerin ne kadar zayiat verdikleri konusunu ele alacağım... 


...

----------


## bozok

*Sebep olanın gözü kör olsun!* 


*24.12.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*“üZüR diliyorum”* kampanyası başlatıldı da ne oldu? Ermeni Diyasporası’nın, Ermenistan Cumhuriyeti’ndeki Taşnakların, cümle Türkiye düşmanlarının ve bizdeki küreselci neoliberallerin etekleri zil çalıyor.

Ya Türkler’in, Ermeniler’in ve Türkiye’deki Ermeni yurttaşlarımızın?

Sevindiler mi, incindiler mi?

Mantık sahibi ve sağduyulu hiçbir Ermeni, yumuşama sürecindeki Türkiye-Ermenistan ilişkilerine ağır darbe vuran bu kampanyaya sıcak bakmıyor.
Türkler’in sıcak bakması zaten mümkün değil.

Türkiye’deki yaklaşık 60 bin Ermeni yurttaşımız ise, durduk yerde başlatılan bu anlamsız kampanyanın huzurlarını bir kez daha bozmasından korkuyor. Bu nedenle de ürkek ve tedirginler.

Milliyet Gazetesi’nden Devrim Sevimay, Ermeni yurttaşlarımızdan biri olan *Dr. Barkev Balımoğlu* ile konuşmuş.

üok güzel laflar etmiş Dr. Balımoğlu, ama eksik... Kimi önyargılardan onun da hala kurtulamamış olduğu belli oluyor.

Mesela, *“Eğer 1915’te Anadolu halkının büyük kısmı devlete karşı ‘Hayır, biz komşularımızı dostlarımızı vermiyoruz’ diye ayağa kalksalardı, bugün Anadolu’nun sahip olacağı çehreyi düşünebiliyor musunuz?”* diyor.

Herkesin can derdine düştüğü o savaş ortamında Anadolu halkının böyle bir lüksü var mıydı?

Ayrıca Anadolu halkı, hangi Ermeni’nin üar orduları ile işbirliği yapıp, Osmanlı’yı arkadan vurduğunun, hangi Ermeni’nin isyancı veya çete olduğunun ayırımını yapabilme şansına ve imkanına da sahip değildi.
Kaldı ki, *Anadolu halkının sahip çıkması sayesinde* çok sayıda Ermeni’nin tehcirden kurtulduğunu da biliyoruz.


*Başka çare var mıydı?*

DR. Barkev Balımoğlu’nun Sivas/Zara’daki anneannesi Bayzar’ın ilk eşi Boğos, tehcir edilmiş. İkinci eşi olan Ermeni ise, iyi bir demirci olduğu için tehcir edilmemiş.

O savaş koşullarında* “iyi demirci” değil* ne olursa olsun, asi ve isyancı olduğu bilinse, o da tehcir edilirdi.

Tehcir, elbette onaylanabilecek bir uygulama değil.

Ama, can derdine düşmüş olan devlet arkadan vurulursa, isyanlarla uğraşmak zorunda kalırsa ve masum vatandaşları kitleler halinde katledilirse, bunun sorumlularını tehcirden başka çaresi kalır mı?

1915 olaylarının tanığı olan Dr. Barkev Balımoğlu’nun anneannesi *Bayza*, işte bu nedenle *“Sebep olanın gözü kör olsun”* diyormuş.


*Sebep olanlar kim?*

üarlık Rusyası ve Fransa’nın tahrik etmesiyle isyanlar çıkartarak Osmanlı’yı arkadan vuran ve masum Türkleri katleden Ermeni çeteler...


*Asıl özür borcu olanlar*

DR. Balımoğlu’nun anneannesinin çok güzel bir sözü daha var:

*“O günler gitsin, bir daha geri gelmesin.”*

Evet gelmesin.

Yüzlerce yıl kardeş gibi birlikte yaşamış Türkleri ve Ermenileri birbirine düşüren ve birbirine kırdıranlar özür dilemiyor da, Türkler neden özür dilesin?

*Ermenilere en çok Rusya’nın ve Fransa’nın özür borcu var.*

Bugün bile Ermeniler’in hamiliğini yapan ve sözde soykırım anıtları diken Fransa’nın...

Ama Ermeni Diyasporası’nın merkez üssü de Fransa, Ermenileri hala en çok tahrik eden de Fransa... 



...

----------


## bozok

*Neden İmza Atmadım?*

 

*Bir başlık daha atayım Hasan Cemal’e cevabımdır...*

Cemal, dünkü yazısında çok güzel anlatıyor neden “özür bildirisine imza attığını”! 

Düşünce özgürlüğü var o zaman ben de anlatayım neden atmadığımı asla atmayacağımı ve atanların da* “bunu nasıl yaptıklarını”* bir türlü anlayamadığımı... Cemal’in yazısında çok ilginç cümleler var, bir tanesi aktarayım *“...Sevgili kardeşim Erivan’da gün doğuyor, güneş sislerin içinde kırmızı bir portakal gibi. Sabahın bu güzel sessizliğinde, beyaz karanfilleri senin için koyuyorum anıtın dibine. Beni buralara sen, senin acıların getirdi çünkü... Evet, gelin önce birbirimizin acılarına saygı gösterelim!...”* Evet, yanlış okumadınız bu inanılmaz cümle “Cemal’in yazısında” geçiyor! Sanmayın *“dibine çiçek bırakılan anıt, Cezayir’de ve anlamı da Fransızlar’ın yaptıkları”* ile yoğrulmuş... 

Dibine *“beyaz karanfiller”* bırakılan anıt, Ermenilerin* “Türkler bizi katletti”* diyerek diktikleri ve tepesinde *“Ağrı dağının da içinde olduğu Türk topraklarının Ermenistan diye”* gösterildiği bayrağın dalgalandığı anıt! İşin daha da vahimi Erivan’da “küllendirilmek” istenen acı Türk vatandaşı olan ve *“Uğur Mumcu, Bahriye üçok, üetin Emeç”* gibi teröre kurban giden *“Hırant Dink’in”* yani bizim Dink’imizin acısı! 

Ne komik aslında ne kadar tiraji-komik! Türk aydını *“neyi nasıl algılıyor ve nerede arıyor”*! Ben de duyuyorum içimde *“Dink’in acısını“!* Uğur Mumcu kadar, Hablemitoğlu kadar duyuyorum! Neden* “çünkü o bu Devletin koruması altında olan bir Türk vatandaşıydı”!* Onun* “yaşama hakkı”* benim devletime-onun devletine aitti! Ve biz bu yaşama hakkını koruyamadık! Ondan duyuyorum acısını... Ama Cemal gibi* “Türk topraklarını”* yok sayan, Türkler’in aleyhine* “binlerce beddua ile”* *açılmış* o anıtın dibinde Erivan’da aramıyorum acıma çareyi... 


*Neden imza atmadığıma gelince...* 

Cemal orada da çok önemli bir gerçeği ıskalamış... Türkiye Cumhuriyeti *“Ne Mutlu Türküm”* diyen yeni bir başlangıç... Osmanlı ise çok farklı *“her ırktan, her milletten insan”* bir arada ve yönetimde kimin olduğu belli değil. Osmanlı “idaresi” padişahın kullarının yer değiştirmesi kararını verdiğinde *“Genelkurmay Başkanı”* Alman, Padişah’ın başdanışmanı Ermeni! Hatta Osmanlı’yı Almanlar’ın* “kucağına iten” 1854 sonrası “18 borçlanmayı”* yapması için* “Padişahın yetki verdiği üç ismin üçü de Ermeni” !* şimdi soruyorum Osmanlı gibi bir* “yapıda” kim karar verdi?* Kimlerin yerini değiştirdi!* Ben neden özür dilemiyorum!* İşte bu gerçekler için *“özür dilemek gibi bir kavramı”* düşünme gereği dahi duymuyorum! Aynı yıllarda *“benim Erzincan’da, Elazığ’da”* Taşnak çeteleri tarafından katledilen* “akrabalarım”* için kim özür dileyecek! Onlar için de* “özür beklemiyorum”!!* Asla özür beklemiyorum! İşte Hasan Cemal senin de ıskaladığın burası! Türkiye Cumhuriyeti* “yeni bir başlangıç”* ve biz *“kimseden ne özür bekliyoruz”* ne de Cumhuriyet öncesi için “özür dilememiz” gerekiyor! 

Ne Mutlu Türküm diyebilen “kim olursa olsun” bu ülkede* “taze bir başlangıç”* yaptı ve sizin gibilere rağmen *“bu tazelik, saflık, temizlik”* asla ama asla kaybolmayacak! 


Yiğit Bulut 
[email protected]

26.12.2008

----------


## bozok

*"Büyük ihanet"*


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 26/12/2008* 



Osmanlının son dönemlerinde *“müthiş Türkler”* birden bire, hiç sebep yokken gazaba gelmişler, önce 1896’da, sonra da 1915’de zavallı, masum Ermenileri kılıçtan geçirmişler, yurtlarından sürmüşler! Bizim, güya Türk, sözde aydınlar vicdan azabı çekiyorlarmış; Ermenilerden özür dilemeliymişiz! Kimin namına? Herhalde onlar *“biz”* değiliz*, “onlar”* da bizden değiller! 

ünce bu aydın müsveddeleri olayların nasıl, nerede ve ne zaman başladığını *“Ah Hrant, vah Hrant”* diye dövünmeden, *“ihanet”* hamaseti ve duygu sömürüsü yapmadan, objektif olarak, peşin hükümsüz söylesinler! Yoksa bu acıların asıl başlangıcını ve sebeplerini, suçlularını pekala bilirler ama, işlerine gelmez. Onlar kararlarını vermişler bir kere,* “Bilimsel amnezya”* hastalığına duçardırlar! 

Hatırlayalım; Osmanlıda Ermeniler tebayı-sadıka (Padişahın sadık kullarıdırlar.) Onlara itimat edilir, en yüksek mertebelere yükselirler, nazır olurlardı. Türk kültürüyle haşır neşir olmuşlardı... Bu müşterek kültüre, yemekten musikiye kadar en fazla -diğer gayrı Müslimlerden çok fazla- katkıda bulunanlar da Ermenilerdi. Türklerin en yakın komşuları da onlardı. 19.yüzyılın sonuna kadar.

Bundan sonra ne oldu da* “müthiş”* Türkler, birdenbire gazaba geldiler, *“Bu Ermenilerden kurtulalım”* dediler... Hem de o sırada Ayan ve Mebusan Meclisinde Ermeniler varken..
.
*Hatırlatayım;* önce 1895’de Ermeni Taşnak Komitacıları Fransız anarşistlerinin yardımıyla İstanbul’da Osmanlı Bankasını bastılar, insanları öldürdüler. Sonra da 1905’de Sultan Abdülhamid’i Yıldız’da Selamlık merasimine giderken, arabasına *“o zamanlar cehennem makinesi denilen”* bombayla öldürmeye kalktılar. Abdülhamid idaresi belki müstebit idi ama, Hakan İmparatorluğu 30 yıl böldürmeden korumuş, eğitimde, idarede ve orduda reformlar yapmış ve kendinden önceki sultanlar arasında, ilk olarak* “Türküm”* diyen bir Osmanlı Padişahı idi. Bu, önceki padişahları etkisi altına almış olan Avrupalıların hiç işlerine gelmiyordu ve Filistin’i vermediği için siyonistlerle birlikte ona *“Kızıl Sultan”* diyorlardı.
Rusya, kendi emperyalist amaçları, Osmanlıyı zayıflatmak, arazi koparmak için hem Ermenileri, hem de Kürtleri tahrik ediyor, Rusya’nın yardımıyla Ermeni Taşnak Komitacıları insanlarımızı öldürüyorlardı! Kısacası, birden bire gazaba gelip Ermenileri öldürenler Türkler değildi! Ama Osmanlı Devleti, Abdülhamid, bu tehlike karşısında Ermeni komitacılarını tenkil etmeye mecburdu! 

Bu konuyu hem Ermeni konusunda, hem Kürt konusunda daha insani, kişisel boyuta indireyim... Yakın zamanlara gelinceye kadar Ermeni ve Kürt dostlarımız ve komşularımız vardı. O acı olayları, Kürt isyanlarını tabii bilirdik de, hiç tartışmaz, birbimizi suçlamazdık! Sonra ne oldu da 60’lı 70’li yıllarda soykırımı, tehcir masalları birden depreşti. ASALA cinayetleri başladı! 
Daha kişisel bir durum: Sınıf arkadaşlarım arasında tonton bir Ermeni arkadaşımız vardı: Arto Ayvazyan! Aralıksız kırk yıl Amerika’da yaşayan Arto, bana nefis Türkçesiyle mektuplar yazar,* “Ne yaptınız güzel Türkçemize”* diye yakınırdı. Amerika’da bulunduğumuz sıralarda evine gider, anasının pişirdiği Türk ve Ermeni yemeklerini yerdik. Oğulları kucaklarımıza oturur, bize *“amca”* derlerdi. Daha sonraki yıllarda gene evlerine gittiğimizde çocuklar artık bize “amca” demez oldular ve diklendiler. Zavallı Arto* “Bakmayın siz bu bızdıklara, onların beyinlerini yıkıyorlar”* derdi. Artık hayatta olmayan Arto öte taraftan herhalde benden yine özür diliyordur! 

Ermeni komitacıları 1905’de Abdülhamid’i öldüremeyince, o zamanların “liberallerinden*” Tevfik Fikret “Bir Lahza-i Ta’ahhur / Bir anlık duraklama”* diye yakınmıştı. 

Bu size neyi, kimleri, hatırlatıyor?..


...

----------


## bozok

*Ermeniler hakkında Diyarbakırlı 400 aydının imza kampanyası...* 


*Ahmet SEVGİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*27/12/2008* 


Türk-Ermeni ilişkileri çok eskilere dayanır. Türklerle Ermeniler yıllarca iç içe yaşamışlardır. Hatta Osmanlı toplumunda Ermeniler o kadar uyumlu bir tavır sergilemişlerdir ki bu davranışlarından dolayı kendilerine* “tebaa-i sadıka”* yahut* “millet-i sadıka”* denilmiştir. Ancak, 19. yüzyılın ikinci yarısından itibaren bu sadık toplumun bir anda isyana ve tedhişe yönelmiş olduğu görülüyor. Peki, Ermeniler niçin böyle bir yola başvurmuşlardır? Onları isyana sevk eden haklı sebepler var mıdır? Yoksa *“Batı”* nın oyununa mı gelmişlerdir?..

Bilindiği üzere *“93 Harbi”* olarak tarihe geçen 1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı’nda mağlup olmuş ve 3 Mart 1878’de bizim için çok ağır şartlar taşıyan *“Ayastefanos Antlaşması”* nı imzalamak zorunda kalmıştık. Bu antlaşmayla Rusya’nın bölgede tek hakim devlet konumuna gelmiş olması başta İngiltere olmak üzere Batılı devletleri telaşlandırdı. Böylece, 13 Haziran 1878’de Ayastefanos Antlaşması’nın tadili için Berlin’de Türkiye ve Rusya’nın yanı sıra; İngiltere, Almanya, Fransa, Avusturya-Macaristan ve İtalya’nın katıldığı bir konferans tertip edildi. Batılı devletlerin menfaat paylaşımına sahne olan bu kongre sonunda *“Berlin Antlaşması”* nın imzalanmasıyla omzumuzdaki Ayastefanos yükü biraz hafiflemiş gibi görünse de, Doğu Anadolu’da yaşayan Ermeni azınlık lehine ıslahat yapılmasını öngören* 61. madde sebebiyle*, Ermenilerle Müslümanlar arasına *ilk nifak tohumu* Batılılar tarafından atılmış oldu. 

Elimizde Berlin Antlaşması sonrası süreçte (tahminen 1910’da) Diyarbakır’dan hilafet merkezine çekilen* 400 imzalı bir telgraf-name* sÃ»reti var. (Metni ve metnin tıpkı basımı için bkz. Ahmet Sevgi, “Türk-Ermeni Meseleleriyle İlgili Bir Vesika”, S.ü. Türkiyat Araştırmaları Enstitüsü Türkiyat Araştırmaları Dergisi, Sayı: 9, Konya 2001, s. 1-8.) Türk-Ermeni meselesinin tarihi seyrini ortaya koyması bakımından önemli bir belge olan bu telgraf-namede özet olarak şu gerçekler dile getirilmektedir:

*1-* Hangi kavimden olursa olsun metbÃ» *hükümetimize karşı isyana yönelmedikçe* herkesin taarruzdan korunması yüce dinimiz İslamiyet’in gereğidir.

*2-* Avrupa’nın, özellikle de İngiltere’nin iddia ettiği gibi Ermenilere karşı mutaassıbane bir tavır içinde olsaydık Kürdistan dağlarında bugün hala mamur halde bulunan Ermeni manastırları nasıl ayakta kalabilirdi?

*3-* Aziz vatanımızın önemli bir parçası olan *altı vilayetin ıslahat adı altında Ermenilere terk edileceği* haberi bizleri çok üzmüştür.

*4-* Ortada ıslahatı gerektirecek bir durum yoktur ve Ermeniler de öyle iddia edildiği gibi fakir insanlar olmayıp bu havalide birçok sanayi ve servete sahiptirler.

*5-* Nüfusça Ermenilerden kat kat fazla olan ve onlara karşı asla gayr-ı adil bir hareket içinde bulunmayan Müslümanların hakkını çiğneyerek azınlığa birtakım imtiyazlar tanımak Avrupa’nın dilinden düşürmediği* “adalet”* fikrine uymaz.

üzet olarak sıralamaya çalıştığımız bu ifadeler de gösteriyor ki “Berlin Antlaşması” gereği* vilayat-ı sittede* (Diyarbakır, Van, Elazığ, Bitlis, Erzurum, Sivas) Ermenilere tanınan gayr-ı adil imtiyazlar Müslüman halkı rahatsız etmiş ve böylece de Ermenilerle Müslümanlar arasına ilk tefrika tohumu saçılmış oldu. Esasen Avrupa’nın yapmak istediği de bu idi. Düşmanlar görevini yaptı. Sonrası malum...

Söz konusu vesikanın bizi esas düşündürmesi gereken yönü bence şudur: Takriben *100 yıl önce* Diyarbakırlı aydınlar dileklerini kendi devletlerine, İstanbul’a ulaştırıyorlardı. Günümüz aydınlarının başlattığı* ” özürhan “*lık kampanyasının adresi ise maalesef Erivan... *Ne kadar çok değişmişiz değil mi?..*

...

----------


## bozok

*Ondan da özür dileyecek misiniz?* 


*Can Ataklı* 
*Vatan Gzt.*
*28.12.2008*



*Ermenistan’ın ilk Başbakanı Ovannes Kaçaznuni 1923’te Taşnaksutyun Konferası’na sunduğu raporda, “Türklere karşı ayaklandık. Barışı sabote ettik. Kayıtsız şartsız Rusya’ya bağlandık. Tehcir gerekliydi. Türkler’in pişmanlık duymalarını gerektirecek husus bulunmamaktadır”itirafında bulunmuştu.*


Ovannes Kaçaznuni bugünkü topraklarında kurulan Ermenistan Cumhuriyeti’nin ilk Başbakanı. 1923’te Bükreş’te yapılan Ermeni Konferansı’na bir rapor sundu. Raporda Ermeni tehciri konu alınıyordu. Başlık* “Biz ne hata yaptık?”* 

Bu rapor önce konferans aracılığıyla dünya kamuoyuna açıklanıyor. Daha sonra Sovyet arşivlerine kaldırılıyor. Yıllar sonra ortaya çıkarılan rapor Rusça’dan Türkçe’ye çevriliyor, daha sonra İngilizce ve Fransızca metinleri çeşitli Avrupa ülkelerine gönderiliyor.

Kaçaznuni’nin el yazısıyla kaleme aldığı 128 sayfalık raporda başlattıkları isyanın neden başarıya ulaşamadığını bütün açıklığıyla yazmış. ürneğin şöyle diyor: 

“1914 sonbaharında, Türkiye henüz savaşan taraflardan birine katılmadığı dönemde, Güney Kafkasya’da büyük gürültü içinde ve enerjik biçimde Ermeni gönüllü birlikleri oluşturulmaya başlandı. Birkaç hafta içerisinde *Taşnaksutyun Partisi* hem bu birliklerin kurulmasına hem de Türkiye’ye karşı gerçekleştirdikleri askeri operasyonlara aktif biçimde katıldı.


*Barışı sabote ettik* 
Türklere karşı ayaklandık. Barışı sabote etmek için savaştık. Hepimiz Türklerin düşmanı olan İtilaf Devletleri’nin kampındaydık.* Türkiye’den* *”denizden denize Ermenistan“ talep etmekteydik.* Avrupa ve Amerika’ya resmi çağrılar yaptık. Aralıksız olarak Türkler’le savaştık. üldük ve öldürdük. Artık, Türklere ne gibi bir güven telkin edebiliriz ki? 

*Gerçekleri göremedik* 
Askeri operasyonlara katıldık. Kandırıldık ve Rusya’ya bağlandık. *Tehcir doğruydu ve gerekliydi.* Gerçekleri göremedik, olayların sebebi biziz. Türklerin milli mücadelesi haklıydı. Barışı reddetmemiz ve silahlanmamız büyük bir hataydı.* Sevr Antlaşması gözümüzü kör etmişti.* İsyanımızın temelinde İtilaf Devletleri’nin bize vaat ettiği büyük Ermenistan hayali vardı. Hiçbir zaman devlet olamadık. 

*Aklımız dumanlanmıştı*
Kayıtsız şartsız Rusya’ya yönelmiş durumdaydık. Zafer havasına kapılmıştık. Sadakatimiz, çalışmalarımız ve yardımlarımız karşılığında üar hükümetinin Ermenistan’ın bağımsızlığını armağan edeceğinden emindik. Aklımız dumanlanmıştı. Kendimize yaptığımız hipnozun etkisiyle, gerçekleri anlayamadık .

*Türkler doğru yaptı* 
1915 yaz ve sonbahar döneminde Türkiye Ermenileri zorunlu bir tehcire tabi tutuldu. Türkler ne yaptıklarını biliyorlardı ve bugün pişmanlık duymalarını gerektirecek bir husus bulunmamaktadır. Bu yöntem en kesin ve uygun olanıydı. Siyasal bir parti olarak meselemizin Rusları ilgilendirmediğini ve gerektiğinde cesetlerimizi çiğneyerek geçip gidebileceklerini unutmuştuk.” 

*Vicdanlara ışık tutsun*
Son günlerde yürütülen özür kampanyası ile herkesin kafası karıştırılmak isteniyor.* “Vicdan” gibi bir sözcüğün arkasına sığınanlar*, hangi belgeye dayanarak vicdan azabı duyduklarını açıklamaktan kaçınıyor. Bu rapor olayları yaşamış ve Ermenilere önderlik etmiş bir ismin itirafıdır aslında. Yaşanan acı olayları ortadan kaldırmaz ama, bir ulusu dünya kamuoyunda küçük düşürmeye çalışanların “vicdanına” ışık tutabilir. 


...

----------


## bozok

*üzür Dileyen Hain Ya Da Gafildir*

 

*Ermenici Propagandaya cevap paneli düzenlendi.*

Eski Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, Türkiye'de bir aydın sorunu, dünya devletleri açısından ise Türk sorunu olduğunu savundu. 

Gazi üniversitesi İktisadi ve İdari Bilimler Fakültesi Kamu Yönetimi Araştırma Topluluğu, Ekonometri Araştırma Topluluğu ile İşletme Araştırma Topluluğu, 100. Yıl Kültür Merkezi'nde *''Ermenici Propagandaya Cevap''* konulu panel düzenledi. 

*"TARİHİ HAüLI ZİHNİYETİ"* 
Saygı duruşu ve İstiklal Marşı'nın okunmasıyla başlayan panelin açılışında konuşan Gazi üniversitesi İktisadi ve İdari Bilimler Fakültesi Dekanı Prof. Dr. Kadir Arıcı, dünyada Türk insanını günübirlik yaşamaya alıştırma projesi bulunduğunu iddia etti. Bunun uluslararası bir proje olduğunu söyleyen Arıcı, bunun arkasında,* ''Türkiye'yi bölgesinde lider olmaktan çıkarma'', ''Açık pazar haline getirme''* ve *''Tarihi haçlı zihniyeti''* bulunduğunu öne sürdü. 

Türkiye'de 1920'lerin şartlarının yeniden yaratılmaya çalışıldığını ileri süren Arıcı, Amerika, Avrupa mandacılığının üretilmeye çalışıldığını savundu. 

*''Türk insanının insanlığa karşı veremeyeceği hiçbir hesap yoktur'' diyen Arıcı, tarihin uzmanlar aracılığıyla ortaya konulması gerektiğini ifade etti. Arıcı, ''Anadolu'da Türkler ırkçılık yapmış olsaydı, bugün bu topraklarda bir tane başka ırktan insan yaşayabilir miydi? Bu Ermenici propaganda Ermeni'nin de dostu değil. Bu propaganda başka yerlerden tasarlanıyor. Bizim üzüntümüz Türkiye'deki gafillerde. Ermeni'den özür dileyelim diyen adam ya gafildir ya tarihi bilmiyordur ya da haindir''* diye konuştu. 


*-''HERKESİN TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ'Nİ AYAKTA TUTMA YüKüMLüLüğü VAR''-* 
Eski Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Halaçoğlu da Türkiye'de aslında bir Ermeni sorunu olmadığını söyledi. Halaçoğlu, *''Türkiye'de bir aydın sorunu var. Dünya devletleri açısından ise Türk sorunu var''* dedi. 

Ermeni meselesiyle ilgili bilinçli çalışma yapılması, bu çerçevede kamuoyunun aydınlatılması ve siyasetçilerin de çözüm getirmesi gerektiğine işaret eden Halaçoğlu, Osmanlı arşivlerine hayatlarında girmemiş, Osmanlıca dahi bilmeyen insanların, özür kampanyası başlattıklarını söyledi. 

Panelde, Amerika ve Avrupa'daki arşivlerden yaptığı araştırma sonucunda elde ettikleri bulguları içeren* ''Ermeni Sorunu Gerçekleri Nelerdir''* başlıklı bir araştırma sunan Halaçoğlu, 1915'de dönemin telgraf müdürünün Ermeni olduğunu, İtalya'dan alınan silahların Ermeni gizli örgütlerince Anadolu'ya getirildiği, Yunanistan'ın Suriye'deki gönüllülere silah gönderdiği gibi bilgilere ait belgelerin bulunduğu slaytları gösterdi. 

Osmanlı Devleti'nin tehcir sırasında vilayetlere nakit para gönderdiğini anlatan Halaçoğlu, *''Allah aşkına yok etmek istediğiniz bir millete niye para veresiniz ki''* diye konuştu. 

Ermenilerin* ''Deyrizar'a (çöle) sürüldük''* dedikleri yerin 1915 yılına ait fotoğrafını da gösteren Halaçoğlu, buranın Fırat Nehri olduğunu belirtti. Ermenilerin* ''Dahiliye Nazırı Talat''* imzalı sahte belgeler de düzenlediklerini kaydeden Halaçoğlu, Talat Paşa'nın hiçbir zaman ''Dahiliye Nazırı Talat'' şeklinde imza atmadığını, ''Nazır Talat'' olarak imza attığını kaydetti. Halaçoğlu, ayrıca Osmanlı'ya ait belgelerin en üst kısmında* ''lillah''* anlamına gelen bir işaretin bulunduğunu, düzenlenen belgelerde ise bunların yer almadığını gösterdi. 

Tehcir sırasında bir takım grupların Ermenilere saldırdığını anlatan Halaçoğlu, bu nedenle Osmanlı Devleti'nin bin 673 kişiyi Divan-ı Harbe gönderdiğini söyledi. Halaçoğlu, bu insanların 1915'te yargılandıktan sonra bir kısmının idam bir kısmının da hapis cezasıyla cezalandırıldıklarını anlatarak, *''Uluslararası belgelere göre bir devlet suçluları o tarihte cezalandırmışsa o olaya kesinlikle soykırım diyemezsiniz''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Kars'ın Derecik Köyü'nde 476 kişinin samanlıkta yakılarak öldürüldüğünü, Ermeni ve Rusların 17 Mayıs 1915'de Van'da katliam yaptıklarını ve 80 bin insanın katledildiğini ifade eden Halaçoğlu, kadınların da namuslarını korumak için Van Gölü'ne atlayıp intihar ettiklerini anlattı. Halaçoğlu, *''Peki bizim aydınlar bundan haberdar değil midir? Değilse zaten aydın değildir. Yok haberdar da buna rağmen böyle bir kampanya başlatıyorlarsa yine aydın değillerdir Yani her halükarda aydın değiller. Herkesin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni ayakta tutma yükümlülüğü vardır''* diye konuştu. 


*-''ARşİVLERDE SOYKIRIMIN ESAMESİ YOK''-* 
Eski bakanlardan Hasan Celal Güzel de Osmanlı Devleti'nden de önce Ermeni ve Türklerin Anadolu coğrafyasında birlikte yaşadıklarını anlattı. Selçuklu Devleti'nin Ermenileri Bizanslıların katliamından koruduğunu anlatan Güzel, Ermenilerin gayrimüslimler içerisinde Türklerle en huzurlu yaşayan topluluklar olduğunu söyledi. Güzel, 19. yüzyılın sonunda ortaöğretim seviyesindeki misyoner okullarının sayısının 2 bin civarında olduğunu, Türklerin okullarının sayısının ise 64 olduğunu ifade etti. 

Türkiye'de günümüzde 70 bin civarında Ermeni vatandaşın yaşadığını ve onlara hiçbir şekilde ayrım yapılmadığını vurgulayan Güzel, ''Başımıza *gelen onca şeye rağmen kin göstermemişiz. Osmanlı'da hiçbir zaman ırk esasına bağlı milliyetçilik anlayışı olmamıştır''* dedi. 

Başbakanlık müsteşarlığı döneminde 1915 sonrası Türk arşivlerini açtığını hatırlatan Güzel, bu arşivlerin iyice taranmasına rağmen soykırımın esamesinin olmadığını bildirdi. 


*-''HİüBİRİ BURADAKİ BİRLİğİ, DüZENİ BOZAMADI''-* 
Gazeteci yazar Nihat Genç ise Ermeni sorununun bir tarih savaşı olmadığını, psikolojik bir savaş olduğunu dile getirdi. Anadolu topraklarına Yunanlılar, İngilizler gibi pek çok devletin gelip gittiğini belirten Genç, *''Birileri bu toprakları vurdu, dersini aldı gitti. Bunun acısı yüz yılda çıkmaz. Hiçbiri buradaki birliği, düzeni bozamadılar''* diye konuştu. 

*''üzür diliyorum''* kampanyasında imza atan ve kendilerini aydın diye nitelendirenlerin Kuzey Kıbrıs, Kuzey Irak ve Türkiye'nin AB adaylığı sürecinde de benzer tavırlar sergilediklerini söyleyen Genç, bu aydınların bir esere sahip olamadıkları ve bu nedenle suçluluk duydukları için böyle davrandıklarını savundu. 

Kendi ailesinin de muhacir olduğunu ve Ermenilerin baskısıyla göç ettiklerini anlatan Genç, Laçin'in işgalinde doğduğu için oğlunun adını Laçin koyduğunu söyledi. Genç, Hocalı katliamının unutturulduğu gibi Türklere bir takım şeylerin unutturulduğunu belirtti. 


*-''ENFORMATİK CEHALET İüİNDELER''-* 
Niğde üniversitesi öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. üzcan Yeniçeri de bir bireyin kendi dalında uzman olup onun dışındaki dallarda uzman olmasına *''Enformatik cehalet''* dendiğini, imza kampanyasının içinde olanların da bu durumda olduklarını söyledi. 

Ermenilerle Türkler arasına emperyalizmin girdiğini vurgulayan Yeniçeri,* ''Bu milletin borcu yoktur. Kimse de bu milletten olmayan alacağını tahsil etmeye kalkmasın''* dedi. 

Salonu dolduran gençlere seslenen Yeniçeri, konuyla ilgili gerekli cevapları vermekle yükümlü olduklarını belirtti. 


*-''HRANT DİNK OLAYININ ALTINDA DİASPORAYI ARARIM''-* 
Hasan Celal Güzel, bir öğrencinin, ''Hrant *Dink davasının çözülememesinin bir çelişki olup olmadığı''* sorusuna, *''Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesinin Türkiye'ye fayda değil zarar getirdiği'' cevabını verdi. Güzel, ''Ben olsam bu olayın altında ilk olarak Diasporayı ararım''* dedi. 

Halaçoğlu da kendisine yöneltilen bir soruya, birlik ve beraberlik içinde olunması halinde Türkiye'nin en zengin ve en güçlü ülke olacağını, ancak birilerinin bu düzeni bozmaya çalıştığını söyledi. 

*''Tehdit alıyor musunuz''* sorusuna Halaçoğlu, *''Demirden korksam trene binmem. Filistin'i Yemen'i düşünün o insanlar korkmuş olsalardı bu vatan bugün bağımsız olmazdı''* yanıtını verdi. (AA) 


29.12.2008 / İNTERNETAJANS

----------


## bozok

*Dün sosyalist, bugün etnik ırkçı*


*Mustafa ERKAL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/01/2009* 



Haksız ve belgesiz sözde Ermeni iddiaları karşısında sahte imzalarla özür dileyenlerin* attıkları imzanın bedeline* de katlanmaları gerekmiyor mu? 

Bazı köşe yazarlarının ve TV’lerde program düzenleyenlerin çevre tepkisinden neden rahatsız olduklarını anlayamıyoruz. Bu özür belgesi ismen bizden olan bazı vatandaşlarımız için bir utanç ve ihanet belgesi olmalıdır. Daha doğrusu; bu bir ihanet özgürlüğü talebidir. Aslında bu ilk de değildir. Her milli davada Türkiye düşmanlığı bunlar için tek yoldur. Türk Milletini tahrik edenlerin rahatsız olmalarına da sebep yoktur. 

ülkemize karşı yönelen haksız suçlama, garip talep ve dayatmaların dayandığı kaynak hayali AB üyeliğidir. Bazıları maalesef, imtiyazlı üyeliğe bile razı olur hale gelmişlerdir. AB, son olarak bor madenini de tehlikeli madde görmüş; müzakere sürecinin tam üyelikle ilgili olmayan teknik bir uyum süreci olduğunu kabul etmemiştir. 

AB’nin 2009 yılında Türkiye’ye 566 milyon Euro fon aktaracağı anlaşılmaktadır. AB’nin, bu fonun *233 milyon Euro’sunu* *Ankara’nın etkinliğini azaltıp* Ankara’ya alternatif bölgesel yönetimleri güçlendirmek yolunda kullanacağı ortaya çıkmaktadır. *Mahalli İdareler Temel Yasa Tasarısı kanunlaşmak için bekletilmektedir.* Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri üzerinde sivil baskıyı arttırmak ve yapay azınlıklar yaratarak azınlık haklarının güçlendirilmesi de işin bir başka yönüdür ve desteklenecektir. Osman Gazi’den Fatih’e, Fatih’ten Atatürk’e kadar milli lider, önder ve tarihi şahsiyetlerin yıpratılması, sıradanlaştırılması, Anayasanın değiştirilmesi, milli tepki ve direncin zayıflatılması gibi çalışmalar da gayet tabii fon desteği alabilecektir.

Türkiye Ankara’dan yönetilmediği sürece; Lozan Sevr’e çevrilecek, olmadık tavizler verilip Türkiye Türkiye olmaktan çıkarılabilecektir. 

Türkiye belirli bir yöne, çıkmaz bir sokağa doğru yöneltilmiştir. Son yayımladığımız kitaba* “Yol Ayrımındaki ülke”* ismini koymamız bundandır. Türkiye’ye attırılan adımlar demokratikleşmenin ve Kopenhag Kriterleri’nin sanki bir gereğiymiş gibi takdim edilmekte ve kamuoyu çirkin bir şekilde yanıltılmaktadır. 

ülkemizde insanların mahalli dillerini yasaklamak da; bunları Dünya dili olan Türkçe’nin karşısına rakip gibi dikmek de, TRT’yi bu işe soyundurmak da son derece yanlıştır. Türkiye’nin içinde bulunduğu siyasi ortam, bu teşebbüsün vatandaşların mahalli dillerine saygı olarak yorumlanamaz. Bugün talepler, kültürel haklar olmaktan çıkmış; milli ve üniter devleti parçalayıcı, egemenliği paylaşmaya dönük, vatandaşlığı reddeden federal taleplere dönüşmüştür. TRT’de Kürtçe yayın, eğitimde ve çalışma hayatında fırsat eşitsizlikleri yaratacak ve vatandaşlarımızı birbirine ötekileştirecektir. Bu uygulamanın bütünleşmeye (entegrasyona) darbe niteliğindeki bir önemli adım olduğunu ileride göreceğiz. Etnik bir sorun olmaktan çok; politik bir sorun olan ırkçı Kürtçü hareket bunu kullanacak ve güç alacaktır. Vatandaşın Türkçe’yi anlamakla ilgili bir sorunu olmadığı TRT’nin 1992, 1994, 1998 ve 2000 yıllarında yapılan 15 ili, 14 ve yukarı yaş grubunu ve 2500 kişiyi kapsayan araştırmalardan bellidir. Bazıları Türkçe’yi bilmesine rağmen konuşmamaktadır. Genç nüfusun Türkçe’si oldukça gelişmiştir. Bundan rahatsız olunmaktadır. TRT, yapılan bu araştırmaları gözardı mı etmektedir? O zaman bu araştırmalar neden yapıldı? 

Türkiye’de belirli mihraklarca hazırlatılan raporlarda görülen pozitif ayrımcılık geçerli bir yol değildir. Bazı vatandaşları imtiyazlı kılmak yanlıştır. 

Anayasamızın başta 10. Maddesi olmak üzere birçok maddesine aykırıdır. “Egemenlik kayıtsız şartsız Türk Milletinindir” ilkesi eşitlik ifade eder ve çokkültürlülüğü reddeder. Hak ve hürriyetlerin hiçbirisi dil, ırk, sınıf, din ve mezhep ayrımına dayanarak nitelikleri Anayasada belirtilen Cumhuriyeti ortadan kaldırmak kastıyla kullanılamaz. Birçok ülke ve ABD pozitif ayrımcılıktan çoktan vazgeçmiştir. Eritme (asimilasyon) bize yabancıdır. Eğer asimilasyon olsaydı; bazıları yanlış bir şekilde genelleyerek Kürt sorunundan bahsedemezlerdi. Asimilasyonla entegrasyonu birbirine karıştıranlar, eritmenin ne olduğunu Almanya, Fransa, ABD gibi ülkelere, Batı Trakya, Kosova, Bosna, Kuzey Irak ve Doğu Türkistan gibi bölgelere bakarak öğrensinler.

Diğer taraftan dün sosyalizmi savunan bazılarının bugün etnik ırkçılığı desteklemeleri de bir çelişkidir. Dün sözde emperyalizme karşı çıkanlar, bugün küresel emperyalizme ve emperyal demokrasiye çanak tutmaktadırlar. Demek ki; bunlar dün de emperyalizmin paralı askerleriydi.


...

----------

